# Official NXT Takeover: Rival Discussion Thread



## Starbuck

> *The Superstars and Divas of NXT are ready to take over WWE Network once again!
> 
> The last NXT live special, December’s TakeOver: R Evolution, featured the debut of hard-hitting Superstar Kevin Owens, Finn Bálor’s otherworldly war paint and entrance, a classic bout between NXT Women’s Champion Charlotte and Sasha Banks, as well as Sami Zayn’s NXT Championship victory and the heartbreak that followed.
> 
> NXT General Manager William Regal has confirmed five huge matches for the Feb. 11 special:*





> *NXT Championship
> Sami Zayn(c) vs. Kevin Owens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No.1 Contender's Match for NXT Championship
> Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NXT Women's Championship
> Charlotte(c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NXT Tag Team Championship
> Blake & Murphy(c) vs. The Lucha Dragons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No Disqualification
> Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey*


]​


----------



## ATF

FUCK WRESTLEMANIA, THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. DAT ZAYN/OWENS, DAT CHICKS 4-WAY, DAT NEVILLE/BALOR, DAT POTENTIAL CROWE DEBUT :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

That is a fucking card with proper booking. Every match makes sense and has a purpose. A great championship match with an equally great co-main event number one contender match. A fatal four way women's title match that was given a proper storyline with each participant having a right to be in the match and not just a throw away match up. Throw in a decent tag title match and a match to settle a long term feud between Corbin and Bull and that card is sexy as hell. Great job NXT, you made a better card than WM.


----------



## RiverFenix

Steen wins the title. 

Balor becomes No.1 contender. 

Charlotte drops the title, but isn't the one pinned. I don't think it will be Sasha either given she could have went over Charlotte one-on-one. So I'll say Bayley gets the title and the reason for the 4-way dance is because they didn't want to completely heel Bayley in order to have a Charlotte vs Bayley feud. 

BAM retains - NXT doesn't like to hotshot titles around. Sin Cara doesn't work NXT house shows. 

Bull needs to do something in this so-far one sided feud. Given it's no-DQ he could use a weapon to win, but I hope somebody joins Bull in beating down Baron to eventually move Bull into the tag ranks. 

Bonus prediction - Breeze and Itami wrestle to a non-finish as Soloman Crowe debuts during the match in some form - either physically or with hacker hijinks - causing the match to be thrown out.


----------



## Panzer

Wednesday cannot get here soon enough. This is going to be something really special and you can feel it. Past specials have proven it.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Owens wins
Balor wins
Blake/Murphy win
Sasha wins
Bull wins via interference
Itami wins via Go 2 Sleep on Breeze. Breeze suffers from a storyline facial injury.


----------



## ATF

Better add Breeze/Itami to the card, OP. Has been made official (at least via Twitter). 

Which does worry me a little bit - that's 6 matches already, at least 3 of them getting 10+ minutes. With only 2 hours, they might have to do good managing of time here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ATF said:


> FUCK WRESTLEMANIA, THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. DAT ZAYN/OWENS, DAT CHICKS 4-WAY, DAT NEVILLE/BALOR, DAT POTENTIAL CROWE DEBUT :mark:


:mark: 
:mark:
:mark: 
:mark:


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

- Zayn wins by small package
- Balor wins, Neville gets taken out by Crowe
- Team BaM wins cleanly, with an actual tag team finisher instead of a roll up
- Sasha pins Bayley to win the championship
- Baron wins, but Dempsey puts on a lot more of a fight than the other times
- Itami kicks the shit out of Breeze for 3 minutes straight, before winning with a GTS

I've thought that each of the NXT specials couldn't top the last, but I was each time. This is going to be fucking great.


----------



## Zarra

That fuckin card,man










Can't wait.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Stacked card, card is stacked :mark:

I care about every match, can't remember the last time I said that about a WWE event, ah I know it was R:Evolution :lol

I really can't pick who wins Owens / Zayn. It really could go either way. Zayn could be on his out soon. Would they really have Owens lose clean at this point. Would they really have Zayn's title reign be this short after the epic wait. They don't really like those DQ endings on NXT either. It really is up in the air :mark:.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can't wait for Sin Cara to leave NXT


----------



## Pharmakon

This card is awesome I'm glad it's next Wednesday, I'm so hyped.
:Vince:EDWIN5:WOO:EDWIN4:EDWIN7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I hope Sasha wins and Becky eats the tap. She's the least credible performer and it wouldn't hurt anyone to have her take the :lose. Charlotte would be protected in defeat and Bayley has the injured leg cop out. Sasha needs this win to establish herself as a dominant heel. She can't lose 3 consecutive big matches or she'll be all talk and no walk. Unless she's getting called up, there's no real reason for her to lose. Charlotte's reign is stale, and Becky just had her first decent match on the show since debuting.*


----------



## Deeds

Unbelievably excited for this :mark:

Rollins vs Lesnar vs Cena is my moty so far but i reckon zayn/owens could top it. I love that I can't call it either, I haven't a clue who's gonna win it.

guessing balor becomes #1 contender, hope he brings out the paint again, I'd like to see something he has never one before.

Itami needs to knee breeze's face off, he gets a huge pop every time he teases the gts he should hit it here.

also please let crowe debut. Only been waiting nearly two years, so yeah.


----------



## LaMelo

Such a sick card!

Hopefully Owens wins. I can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## Oxidamus

*EXPECTATIONS:*

*1.* Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens
15 minute minimum.
3.5/5 star minimum.
Zayn retains.

*2.* Charlotte (c) vs. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
10 minute minimum.
2.5/5 star minimum.
Charlotte retains.

*3.* Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons
8 minute _maximum_.
3/5 star minimum.
BAM retains, dissension begins between Lucha Dragons.

*4.* Adrian Neville vs. Finn Bálor
12 minute minimum.
3/5 star minimum.
Bálor wins.

*5.* Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
6 minute _maximum_.
2.5/5 star _maximum_.
Corbin wins.

*6.* Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami
8 minute _maximum_.
2.5/5 star _maximum_.
Itami wins via G2S (and therefore marks will rate it higher).


I don't have much faith in Itami but the rest of the card involving the indie darlings should be pretty good.
Corbin/Dempsey should be... solid for two talents of their stature, and the tag match will probably yet again be swept under the rug.
Divas match will be the weakest of all divas matches regardless of the outcome IMO. It will be a bit of a clusterfuck.

Will probably post more EXPECTATIONS to my... BLOG later. :evil


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Once again Corbin and Dempsey are going to waste valuable time which would be better used to give another match extra time.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pretty astonishing how the developmental league is able to put on more interesting cards than the main organisation. Whoever's in charge of NXT be it HHH, Regal etc really needs a promotion.


----------



## blackholeson

I know I will enjoy the Neville and Balor match. What sense does it actually make though? Since when was Balor ready for the NXT title? Granted Owens came in and already has a title shot. However, that is totally different. Owens and Zayn feud is something bigger than just the NXT title. Balor has been teaming with Itami. Yes, both Balor, and Itami have run solo. However, as much as I like Balor I wonder if someone else should be involved in this match as oppose to Balor.


----------



## Becky

I hate this card. Where the hell am I supposed to find time to go for a piss during this??

In all seriousness, it's going to be amazing. R-Evolution was insane, but this is going to take NXT to the next level. Bálor to become number one contender, Owens to beat Zayn mercilessly, leading to him disappearing and debuting the night after Mania, Banks to get the big W at long last. It's all gold.


----------



## CROOK-94

Incredible card. Going to be amazingly good wrestling matches.

Every single match has potential to be a at least a 8/10, i also have a feeling that Itami will be about to hit Breeze with the GTS but then the lights go out and then come back on with Solomon Crowe standing over Itami.


----------



## TripleG

Love the main event. That is going to be fantastic. 

Love the Tournament Finals Match. It is a fresh pairing and hopefully a guy I am very high on (Balor) will get his first significant spotlight singles win in the company. 

The 4 Way Divas Match and Itami/Breeze fill out the card nicely. The NXT Divas almost always deliver, especially on the special shows, and Itami/Breeze would make for a great opener to kick the show off. 

Tag Title match...eh, it'll be fine. I'm not super excited though. I wish they had saved thet title change for the special show. 

Corbin/Dempsey III, I was excited for this feud, but they've kind of shit the bed on that one. They could drop it and I'd be fine. 

This show combined with NJPW's two New Beginnings cards pretty much confirms that I am going to be a happy wrestling fan this week.


----------



## RPC

blackholeson said:


> I know I will enjoy the Neville and Balor match. What sense does it actually make though? *Since when was Balor ready for the NXT title?* Granted Owens came in and already has a title shot. However, that is totally different. Owens and Zayn feud is something bigger than just the NXT title. Balor has been teaming with Itami. Yes, both Balor, and Itami have run solo. However, as much as I like Balor I wonder if someone else should be involved in this match as oppose to Balor.


When he made it to the finals of a tournament. See how easy booking can be sometimes?


----------



## BehindYou

Meaningful matches for the #1 contendership keep upper card guys busy and should be embraced more on the show.

I mean, what are Ryback and Ziggler's motivations at the moment? why aren't they chasing the big one in terms of Kayfabe?


----------



## omaroo

So frigging pumped for this show. Havent been watching NXT consistently for about 4-5 months and man its AWESOME.

Still shocked at how poorly booked the main shows are compared to NXT.

This could be the best special yet...but I thought the last one was the best.


----------



## Starbuck

I can't watch live at 1am on Wed night and I'm working all day Thursday. I guess I'll just have to avoid the internet until I get home because I don't want to get spoiled .

I'm so hyped for this show though and I swear it throws me off balance to see so much positivity in a wrestling thread lol. 

ositivity


----------



## Brock

Ah NXT, where one can get away from the normal WWE crap and enjoy.........wrestling.

Now they took NXT off Sky and made it exclusive to the Network, I can't watch the weeklies but im very much looking forward to watching this, as i do all the PPV specials.


----------



## Koivo

*Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey*
This will be a squash match resulting in an easy win for Corbin.

*Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze*
After five minutes of solid action, Itami is about to hit the G.T.S, but then the lights go out. When the lights turn back on, Hideo is laid out and Solomon Crowe is standing on top of him.

*Blake & Murphy vs. Lucha Dragons*
After 6/7 minutes of action Blake & Murphy get the win with a new tag team finisher.

*Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks*
Bayley gets the clean pin on Becky Lynch. This opens the door for Charlotte and Sasha to go to the main roster.

*Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor*
This will be an excellent match. We've seen these two clash before in NJPW and that match was awesome. Neville will cleanly put over Balor. This match should get over 15 minutes and in-ring wise this could be the match of the night. I'm expecting for Neville to go to the main roster after this match. Also Balor will have bodypaint.

*Sami Zayn Vs Kevin Owens*
This match is the hardest to predict. It's too soon for Owens to lose, but Zayn chased the title for a year and we just had the pay-off, so it would seem too early for Zayn to drop the title. I think the right way to go is for Owens to get a dirty victory, have Owens low blow Sami and then package pildrive him for the win.


----------



## Sephiroth

Not excited at all. It should be Reigns vs. Zayn. DA LOOL VS DA BABYFACE


----------



## NakNak

Zayn/Owens & Bálor/Neville are going to tear the fucking house down! I'm hyped as fuck for Wednesday. And if Crowe shows up, lord have mercy *O*

PS: Bálor wins/Owens wins. Bálor/Owens feud (match at the next TakeOver), Crowe attacks Neville post match and Neville goes to the ME. Zayn has his rematch, he loses and goes to the ME. Crowe & Owens will be the 2 big heels on NXT.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Here's the T-Shirt for the event if anyone was curious


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Vest In The World said:


> I hate this card. Where the hell am I supposed to find time to go for a piss during this??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Only a day away. I am so ready to see this. They can really hit a home run here, if they play their cards right. Nice to be so enthused about a WWE product. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina

I should catch up on the last few episodes of NXT today...

This card looks phenomenal.


----------



## TripleG

I won't be able to see the show live. Bummer, but I am still excited for it!


----------



## Oxidamus

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


NEGGED. The evolution of Baron Corbin is the best thing going on NJROH right now.


----------



## Chrome

Brock said:


> Ah NXT, where one can get away from the normal WWE crap and enjoy.........wrestling.
> 
> Now they took NXT off Sky and made it exclusive to the Network, I can't watch the weeklies but im very much looking forward to watching this, as i do all the PPV specials.


You should just do what I do and download the NXT episodes the day after they aired.


----------



## Brock

Chrome said:


> You should just do what I do and download the NXT episodes the day after they aired.


Yeah, I may start doing that soon tbh. I would gave liked to have seen Owens' path so far before the PPV.


----------



## bonkertons

Don't think I can wait another day.


----------



## seabs

*6 big matches on a 2 hour show? :jaydamn*


----------



## Gravenbabies

*takeover rivals who's going?*

who else will be there tomorrow?? if you're going are you flying in or are you from Fla? I can't wait for tomorrow!!!! >


----------



## jtbest

Should be a great event


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I think Owens needs to win the belt. I know Sami just won it, but I'd much prefer Sami chasing after Owens as the champion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Very excited for tomorrow's show!

I think this one could even top WK9. Steen/Zayn & Neville/Bálor will be amazing. Itami/Breeze + the women's match could be good too. 

ALSO SAMI CALLIHAN :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BoogieBentley

Here are my thoughts. Let me know if you agree...

http://youtu.be/qiRj4tKwwSk


----------



## BoogieBentley

*NXT TakeOver: Rival Preview*

Thoughts? 
http://youtu.be/qiRj4tKwwSk


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I'm not as excited for this one as I was for R Evolution. The buildup to the main event felt really rushed and none of the other matches really come off as that exciting except for Neville/Bálor. I'm looking forward to the Breeze/Itami match as well but I doubt they'll be given much time. 

Tag title match, Corbin/Dempsey and the women's title match I'm not feeling at all but I think the women's match might turn out to be good, even if on paper it has clusterfuck potential.

Predictions:

Sami Zayn vs *Kevin Owens*
Charlotte vs Bayley vs *Sasha* vs Becky - Sasha pins Becky
*Blake and Murphy* vs Lucha Dragons
Adrian Neville vs *Finn Bálor*
*Baron Corbin* vs Bull Dempsey - 5 minute match
*Hideo Itami* vs Tyler Breeze


----------



## Coach

I can't wait, Owens and Zayn is going to be brutal 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sephiroth

I have a feeling Owens will end up demolishing Zayn, but it will end in a DQ setting up a big gimmick match in the future.


----------



## Tony

I'm definitely looking forward to this NXT special. They never seem to disappoint when it comes to their live specials and I don't see them disappointing anytime soon. Even though I haven't watched an episode of NXT since the week after R:Evolution, when I look at the card, I know exactly what's going on story wise for most of the matches. The card is looking good with the Women's Fatal Four Way and Balor/Neville, but like a lot of people I'm looking forward to Zayn/Owens as I'm familiar with their feud from the indies and its damn good to see it manifest on a bigger stage. I'm definitely looking forward how the feud is going progress in the coming months.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

ATF said:


> FUCK WRESTLEMANIA, THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. DAT ZAYN/OWENS, DAT CHICKS 4-WAY, DAT NEVILLE/BALOR, DAT POTENTIAL CROWE DEBUT :mark:


Yup

Way more excited for this then I am Wrestlemania.

And that's pathetic I mean seriously, and it really has nothing to do with the actual wrestlers (don't get me wrong they're great) but more with the way the show is ran. It actually feels like a freaking wrestling show.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

The maincard ppv starts in 30 min right?


----------



## goldigga

Jonasolsson96 said:


> The maincard ppv starts in 30 min right?


I believe its tomorrow. Bout 23 hours from now


----------



## Jordo

Really looking forward to this PPV there is some really good talent on NXT


----------



## Shishara

Can't wait for this! Last one was amazing,this could be even better. :grin2:
Rooting for Steen to win NXT title so Zayn can debut night after WM! :mark:

And can't wait to markout for bodypaint entrance again,hope he has new varriation :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sephiroth

Hope he doesn't do any bodypaint.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

goldigga said:


> I believe its tomorrow. Bout 23 hours from now



Well damn. Sucks living in Sweden when its wednsday here already.


----------



## Oxidamus

Team CLEXA said:


> *6 big matches on a 2 hour show? :jaydamn*


Seems OTT especially with Crowe probably debuting too. Some things are going to get swept under the rug (ie the tag championship match) and some things will get a major lack of allotted time.

And then Zayn/Owens will get 75% more time than the second longest. :kobe


----------



## goldigga

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> Seems OTT especially with Crowe probably debuting too. Some things are going to get swept under the rug (ie the tag championship match) and some things will get a major lack of allotted time.
> 
> And then Zayn/Owens will get 75% more time than the second longest. :kobe


I think they just had to rush it out since originally this was supposed to be closer to Mania? I'm sure we probably would have seen Neville/Balor and Itami/Breeze on weekly NXT television if they had another 6 weeks to build for the PPV.

Probably the only downside to such a great card that some matches will be cut down to make up for the main event. But I won't complain too much, Zayn/Owens is the match I'm most hyped for so I hope it gets decent time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

They had the Corwe hacking deal on the NXT Takeover: Rival preview show, so looks like he is debuting.

They also brought attention to Balor's body paint, so it looks like he is using it tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo

This can't get here soon enough. I won't be able to sleep tonight.

I wish Tyson Kidd were involved in the show somehow.


----------



## LilGeek

Sasha Banks is pinning Bayley, which contributes to Charlotte being called up after fast lane, while Sasha and Bayley rival for the title for a solid month and Bayley wins it and Sasha gets called up.


----------



## Sykova

Zayn/Owens
Crowe
Itami/Breeze
The womes 4-way
Finn/Neville :mark:
Finns entrance :mark: :mark:
No bathroom breaks needed

I'm fucking pumped. :banderas


----------



## Tavernicus

I. am. so. excited. so. fucking. excited.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tavernicus said:


> I. am. so. excited. so. fucking. excited.


:mark: It is so close now that I can taste it. This is gonna be good. :mark:


----------



## Tavernicus

IDONTSHIV said:


> :mark: It is so close now that I can taste it. This is gonna be good. :mark:


Zayn, Owens, Balor, Neville, Itami .. ohhhmy, pants definitely got tighter just then.


----------



## Vox Machina

I'm all caught up in NXT. I'm ready for this. :lenny


----------



## Klorel

I'm so excited for this.


----------



## DanielWyatt

Hoping for zahra schreiber to show up at ppv.


----------



## Nickop

ETA on this starting?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Very excited for tonight's show. Gonna check out PAC vs. Devitt from NJPW & Steen vs. Generico from PWG BOLA '11 in preparation for tonight later on. :banderas


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Nickop said:


> ETA on this starting?


12 pm in Australia.


----------



## Delbusto

Super pumped for this show, a Steen/Generico match in WWE almost feels surreal.


----------



## Cobalt

This show just renews what little hope I have left, what a fucking card. It's honestly gonna be better then Mania. :lol

Zayn vs Owens for the title. :mark:

Balor vs Neville :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Still need to catch up with NXT. That show with the Neville/Zayn rematch was great though, really enjoyed it. That card looks STACKED.


----------



## ABigLegend

Excited.

Amazing card, Zayn/Steen and Neville/Balor are going to be incredible.

Does anybody know what time it starts in the UK? 1am?


----------



## Oxidamus

Is it weird that NXT's booking is so much better than Raw's and the main roster PPVs but we can always tell what's going to get the most attention by both fans _and_ backstage officials, as well as what won't get enough time, and what will be the worst, and etc, etc? It all seems scarily predictable.


Btw, I won't be able to watch this live, and neither will a good number of people.
So for SPOILER POSTING PEOPLE (like @Pyro and bullshit) please don't post spoilers in bloody thread titles. I've learnt this is actually a reportable offence and I will report anyone who ruins the show with spoilers only a handful of hours after it ends, because that's ridiculously petty and unnecessary.


----------



## TripleG

It is amazing how much better NXT's booking is, and it isn't even perfect. Sometimes they spam rematches too quickly after the big shows, and the tag division needs some beefing, but good God in heaven it is way better than most wrestling shows out there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

tonight :mark:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

HAPPY TAKEOVER RIVAL DAY everyone 

It feels like Christmas morning :xmaszayn 

I won't be able to watch live (like I ever do) but that doesn't mean I'm any less excited :mark:

Sometimes the right thing to do when you book your show just happens to be predictable route, common sense booking. A lot of times the main roster muddled their storylines just for the sake of shock value, that hardly ever works long term. In NXT when they do surprise the impact is far greater.


----------



## jcmmnx

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> Seems OTT especially with Crowe probably debuting too. Some things are going to get swept under the rug (ie the tag championship match) and some things will get a major lack of allotted time.
> 
> And then Zayn/Owens will get 75% more time than the second longest. :kobe


You would find something to bitch about if they topped Wrestle Mania 17.


----------



## KramerDSP

I haven't been this excited for a card since Wrestlemania 30 (the crowning moment of Daniel Bryan's career). 

I'll go as far to say this is the most stacked card on paper that I have seen since Wrestlemania 17, and I've been watching since Hogan and Mr. T teamed up. 

The first ever wwe match between Kevin Steen and El Generico Is going to blow people's minds. 

I absolutely cannot wait for my first live nxt show with tickets at hand.


----------



## Poyser

Can't wait for this! 
I've never seen any of the Steen/Generico matches on the indies so I wanna catch 1 or 2 of those before it starts. Any recommendations as to what their best match was?


----------



## Burnshen

PoyPoy14 said:


> Can't wait for this!
> I've never seen any of the Steen/Generico matches on the indies so I wanna catch 1 or 2 of those before it starts. Any recommendations as to what their best match was?


Final Battle... I think it was 2012? Their Unsanctioned Career vs Mask Match. That or maybe their Ladder Match for the PWG World Heavyweight Championship at SteenWolf.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:mark:


----------



## IMissRandySavage

So fricking jacked for this......I specifically scheduled my "off night" from working out around this event over the last two weeks.....


----------



## NastyYaffa

PoyPoy14 said:


> Can't wait for this!
> I've never seen any of the Steen/Generico matches on the indies so I wanna catch 1 or 2 of those before it starts. Any recommendations as to what their best match was?


PWG Steen Wolf, ladder match. Their best match and I would even say that it's the best 1 vs. 1 ladder match ever.


----------



## Phaedra

In all my excitement for tonight, I completely forgot that Crowe is likely showing up to lay out Neville ... and then I got more excited. Gonnae swim an extra ten laps to get this excitement out lol.


----------



## KastellsPT

So excited for this! It's gonna be a good one :mark:


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar

I get far more excited for NXT specials than I do for PPV's!


----------



## DoubtGin

can't watch it live because of an exam the following day :batista3


----------



## squeelbitch

good night of wrestling tonight, lucha underground followed by nxt rival


----------



## RiverFenix

I think the hype of this is going to leave folks disappointed when Zayn/Owens fails to meet impossible expectations. I actually think Balor vs Neville will be MOTN, and that it won't even be debatable.


----------



## validreasoning

this build for this show seemed rushed compared to the last special and nothing outside the main-event has any real build or heat. we have seen corbin destroy bull a number of times, the tag division is really weak and they have gone with the "everyone is a bitch and hates each other" tna build for the women which is a surefire way of making the fans not care about anyone.

in saying that it should be a good show though four of the matches need time and i can't see that with only 2 hours to fill


----------



## Necramonium

I think we have to set our expectations lower than normal, seeing the last PPV was soooo good.


----------



## Bearodactyl

validreasoning said:


> *this build for this show seemed rushed compared to the last special* and nothing outside the main-event has any real build or heat. we have seen corbin destroy bull a number of times, the tag division is really weak and they have gone with the "everyone is a bitch and hates each other" tna build for the women which is a surefire way of making the fans not care about anyone.
> 
> in saying that it should be a good show though four of the matches need time and i can't see that with only 2 hours to fill


I'd think they're doing it because they can't stretch it out for another 2 months, and probably shouldn't do a great NXT PPV right before Mania because people will start comparing.. :draper2


----------



## TripleG

As far as time management goes: 

- I would plan on the main event (Zayn/Owens) and the tournament finals (Neville/Balor) to take up the entirely of the 2nd hour. 

- I would have Breeze/Itami as the opener and give them about 12-15 minutes of bell to bell time with a few extra for post match and entrances. 

- The Divas Four way would close the first hour with about 10-13 minutes of bell to bell time and an additional 5-7 for ring entrances, promos, and post match. 

- The tag title match can be about 6-8 minutes of ring time, without much need of extra stuff beyond entrances. 

- Corbin/Dempsey = The shorter, the better.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Dammit , I'll miss the live showing but at least I can catch it at 11. Can't wait for tonight, the entire card is pretty well stacked , the match I want to see the most is Neville vs Balor. I just have a feeling that'll be the best match on the card


----------



## Srdjan99

This just can't start soon enough :mark:


----------



## brxd

validreasoning said:


> this build for this show seemed rushed compared to the last special and nothing outside the main-event has any real build or heat. we have seen corbin destroy bull a number of times, the tag division is really weak and they have gone with the "everyone is a bitch and hates each other" tna build for the women which is a surefire way of making the fans not care about anyone.
> 
> in saying that it should be a good show though four of the matches need time and i can't see that with only 2 hours to fill


It's NXT - people don't watch it for storylines.


----------



## TripleG

The Tag Title match has almost nothing behind it, I'll grant you that one. 

The Divas match though has an ongoing storyline that goes all the way back to last year and this four way just combines all the components. It isn't "everyone is a bitch and hates each other" necessarily, even though, yeah they all hate each other. 

Charlotte has defeated them all and sits on top of the mountain, Banks is a former friend of Charlotte's and turned on her to take the title, she got Becky to betray Bayley to secure her spot as top contender, Bayley is the Sami Zayn "Can't win the big one" underdog and got sidelined with an injury and now she wants to come back with more aggression, and Becky cost Sasha her lost title match by causing a DQ, yada yada yada. 

The last month or so hasn't gone far beyond interfering in matches and starring each other down, but these are characters that have been interacting in an evolving story for months, so I go with it.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Srdjan99 said:


> This just can't start soon enough :mark:


I can't really tell from this camera angle. Who's taller? Kevin Owens or Triple H? By the way, Kevin has lost a lot of weight. Good for him.


----------



## Jammerlappen

When does it start in europe,germany?
Somebody got a stream that´ll work`?


----------



## jacobdaniel

Fuck. YES!!! Takeover day is finally here!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm sure I'm not the only one counting down the hours, minutes, and seconds for this. :mark:


----------



## Breaking Point

I know this show will be million time better than Rumble, Fastlane etc.


----------



## just1988

*Haven't seen any NXT stuff since their last takeover show (yes, I'm one of those guys) but ave really high hopes for this one, Steen vs Generico one more time...let's go!*


----------



## chargebeam

I'm so fucking excited. Can't wait to leave work and head home!!


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the hype of this is going to leave folks disappointed when Zayn/Owens fails to meet impossible expectations. I actually think Balor vs Neville will be MOTN, and that it won't even be debatable.


That's my worry that people are building this up so much, it might leave them disappointed if it doesn't deliver. I mean the whole show not just those matches. I hope I'm wrong but I'm keeping it in check right now, not overdoing it like many on here. Hope it delivers but so many are expecting WWE's greatest show from this, a huge expectation.


----------



## Mr. I

TolerancEJ said:


> I can't really tell from this camera angle. Who's taller? Kevin Owens or Triple H? By the way, Kevin has lost a lot of weight. Good for him.


HHH for sure. He's about 6'3 or so, Owens is about 6'0.


----------



## elo

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> *HAPPY TAKEOVER RIVAL DAY everyone *
> 
> It feels like Christmas morning :xmaszayn
> 
> I won't be able to watch live (like I ever do) but that doesn't mean I'm any less excited :mark:
> 
> Sometimes the right thing to do when you book your show just happens to be predictable route, common sense booking. A lot of times the main roster muddled their storylines just for the sake of shock value, that hardly ever works long term. In NXT when they do surprise the impact is far greater.


Same to you!!!!

HAPPY NXT TAKEOVER RIVAL DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hirstwah23

Can't remember the last time I was as excited about a wrestling event as I am for Takeover Rival tonight.

Owens vs Zayn
Balor vs Neville

So fucking hyped


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> I'm so fucking excited. Can't wait to leave work and head home!!


The countdown clock in your sig is just amazing. I cant wait! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress

I'm ready to watch it. NXT always delivers.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm not overly excited, but rather calm.

Why just calm?

Because I know tonight's gonna be fuckin AWESOME.


----------



## elo

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bullydully

I couldn't give two shits about the tag title match tbh, but the rest of the card :mark: 

Can't fucking wait for Zayn/Owens and Balor/Neville.


----------



## Lok

Cool video for those who have not seen it. Stoked! :grin2:


----------



## Bullydully

Lok said:


> Cool video for those who have not seen it. Stoked! :grin2:


Saw this at the end of NXT last week. WOW!


----------



## Mainboy

Never watched NXT. So will give this a watch tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CANT WAIT!!! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched Steen vs. Generico from PWG BOLA '11, and damn I am even more excited now. :banderas


----------



## Pharmakon

NormanSmiley said:


> Owens wins
> Itami wins via Go 2 Sleep on Breeze. Breeze suffers from a storyline facial injury.


If this happens then he will end up having a new gimmick similar to "Undashing" Cody Rhodes :stardust


----------



## chargebeam

60 minutes away! :cheer


----------



## SP103

I'll watch this for my 9.99. Last one was pretty good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Brass Rings will be taken this evening. This is what a WRESTLING fan wants. The buildup, executing, and timing have me wanting more NXT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Renee looks gorgeous!


----------



## Cleavage

NastyYaffa said:


> Renee looks gorgeous!


when doesn't she?


----------



## Phaedra

Mainboy said:


> Never watched NXT. So will give this a watch tonight.


If you love wrasslin just enjoy it man. I'm so happy I gave it a shot. 

We want Crowe sign in the pre show crowd


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Does renee..have a thing for Cory I wonder what dean thinks about that flirting


----------



## chargebeam

Brass Ring 3:16 sign!


----------



## elo

Renee is excited, I am very excited.


----------



## SHEP!

Mainboy said:


> Never watched NXT. So will give this a watch tonight.



Oh buddy, you are in for one hell of a treat!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cleavage said:


> when doesn't she?


Good point


----------



## Phaedra

NastyYaffa said:


> Renee looks gorgeous!


It's no longer wednesday but WCW folks, WCf'nW.


----------



## Cleavage

outside crowd is 50/50 for Owens/Sami, this is gonna be great.


----------



## Klorel

Yay, more freezing issues. I wish they would put a quality option on the network.


----------



## chargebeam

I wish I was in that crowd.


----------



## TJQ

Mainboy said:


> Never watched NXT. So will give this a watch tonight.


Then this is going to be one hell of a first exposure. This show is going to be insane :fact


----------



## Kabraxal

And again, the excitement and nervous energy is exploding out of the pre show... this actually feels like an event, unlike most of hte other PPVs the WWE produces. God damn this is amazing.


----------



## Cleavage

wonder what Finn will do for his entrance tonight


----------



## Necramonium

Mainboy said:


> Never watched NXT. So will give this a watch tonight.


Oh boy, you are gonna be spoiled after this NXT PPV, you gonna hate the main roster PPV's. >

Watching the preshow right now, i wish Albert (Tensai) remove those piercings below his mouth, he looks like someone you would find in a gay darkroom. (not that i got anything against gay people but the guy is 42 already.)


----------



## Cleavage

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Does renee..have a thing for Cory I wonder what dean thinks about that flirting


Tittymaster doesn't threat some tattoo guy that can't wrestle anymore.


----------



## El Capitano

So psyched for tonight. Can't wait :mark


----------



## DeeGirl

Byron Saxton is such a charisma vacuum. 

IMO, Graves and Renee as co-presenters would be better.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Well DemonBalor is going to be a thing ...


----------



## Cleavage

Breeze about to get his chest caved in :mark:


----------



## SHEP!

Man this really is gonna be such a stacked show! To me the network is worth the 9.99 just to watch NXT in HD on my tv every week with no hassle.


----------



## Zigberg

Renee is so awful.


----------



## Sarcasm1

This show needs an extra hour to fit all these matches imo.


----------



## Necramonium

I wonder if Solomon Crowe will debut tonight, seeing we had some teasers the last few weeks. Maybe against Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Mainboy

Phaedra said:


> If you love wrasslin just enjoy it man. I'm so happy I gave it a shot.
> 
> We want Crowe sign in the pre show crowd


I will pal. 



SHEP! said:


> Oh buddy, you are in for one hell of a treat!!


I take this is better than Raw. 



TJQ said:


> Then this is going to be one hell of a first exposure. This show is going to be insane :fact


:mark:



Necramonium said:


> Oh boy, you are gonna be spoiled after this NXT PPV, you gonna hate the main roster PPV's. >
> 
> Watching the preshow right now, i wish Albert (Tensai) remove those piercings below his mouth, he looks like someone you would find in a gay darkroom. (not that i got anything against gay people but the guy is 42 already.)


:lol



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Byron Saxton is such a charisma vacuum.
> 
> IMO, Graves and Renee as co-presenters would be better.


Can you delete your pm's mate. Can't reply to you


----------



## Cleavage

I can't take a Bull match serious after he got pie faced like he did.


----------



## TJQ

This is a new sight, I'm diggin it.











Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Well DemonBalor is going to be a thing ...


I cringed a bit when Albert said Demon Balor like 3 times in a 30 second span.


----------



## Cleavage

Sarcasm1 said:


> This show needs an extra hour to fit all these matches imo.


I'm pretty sure 2 hours without commercials is plenty of time, no need for them to drag this like a Raw or PPV.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TJQ said:


> This is a new sight, I'm diggin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cringed a bit when Albert said Demon Balor like 3 times in a 30 second span.


Demon Finn vs. Demon Kane at WrestleMania 35? Oh God I hope not.


----------



## Phaedra

I hope Balor's paint is different.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DIVAS WILL STEAL THE SHOW :trips5


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... the build and packages on this preshow are so damned good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cleavage said:


> I can't take a Bull match serious after he got pie faced like he did.


We need a gif of that. That was quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen in a backstage segment. 

:ti


----------



## Mainboy

Stream is going fine for me.


----------



## jacobdaniel

The hype is so fucking real on the pre show right now!! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos

With how the big news about Spiderman coming to the MCU I could see Valor potentially have Facepaint in homage to Spiderman rather than Carnage but that ain't to Demonic of sorts xD.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:fact


----------



## Cleavage

Charlotte dropping dem facts


----------



## elo

FACT!


----------



## Kabraxal

The fact chant... love it XD


----------



## wkc_23

This is about to be a hell of a show. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

I know this may sound wrong. But i would destroy Charlotte :mark:


----------



## Empress

That Fatal Fourway Promo has me :mark: for the diva's match. Folks who dismiss the women as bathroom breaks should watch these four women in action. I'm rooting for Sasha.


----------



## Cleavage

Ham and Egger said:


> We need a gif of that. That was quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen in a backstage segment.
> 
> :ti


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> I hope Balor's paint is different.


He was well known to come up with something new in the indies, but now he is in WWE and can't just use anything because of copyrights, he used Hannibal Lecter, The Joker before, Darth Maul, etc....


----------



## NastyYaffa

This hype video is fuckin amazing.


----------



## SHEP!

For anybody who has only seen divas matches on the main roster.. well the fatal 4 way is gonna blow you away! These divas can go!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My hype meter is running wild!!! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

No one does video packages like WWE.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Becky Lynch surprise victory with the Hard Knox tonight. :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

For all you live discussion thread NXT lovers, a last minute sound off: Who wins tonights Main Event? Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn? :waffle


----------



## TJQ

My girl Sasha is walkin out with that title :fact

Kinda rooting for Becky, though. Shes fucking kada/10


----------



## El Capitano

Bearodactyl said:


> For all you live discussion thread NXT lovers, a last minute sound off: Who wins tonights Main Event? Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn? :waffle


I honestly can't decide but I'm going with my gut feeling Owens to win


----------



## SHEP!

SAMI!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bearodactyl said:


> For all you live discussion thread NXT lovers, a last minute sound off: Who wins tonights Main Event? Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn? :waffle


Kevin Owens


----------



## Kabraxal

Bearodactyl said:


> For all you live discussion thread NXT lovers, a last minute sound off: Who wins tonights Main Event? Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn? :waffle


I'm leaning Owens given the number one contender match and a few other things. But I also wouldn't be shocked to see Sami retain.


----------



## Mainboy

Zayn and Owens look better than 99% of the main roster.


----------



## deathslayer

More excited about this than Fast Lane.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am predicting Owens to win it. I personally don't care who wins, as I love both guys, but I think storyline wise Owens winning makes the most sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owens is winning. I love this video package. Mentioning indy storylines...:done


----------



## Cleavage

Saxton going full geek mode with his answers


----------



## Lok

3 minutes! Woo!


----------



## Phaedra

Gawd that promo still gets me going.

Makes me wish they did something like that for Ambrose and Rollins to get some insight into Ambrose's psyche (rather than him being a complete psycho he was a driven directed psycho lol) and from Rollins as to why he did it.


----------



## DeeGirl

Less than 2 minutes!!!! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Owens wins by DQ.


----------



## Phaedra

Necramonium said:


> He was well known to come up with something new in the indies, but now he is in WWE and can't just use anything because of copyrights, he used Hannibal Lecter, The Joker before, Darth Maul, etc....


I know, that's why I'm hoping they change it up from event to event cause it follows what he's always done. It doesn't need to be copyrighted characters though.


----------



## Tommy-V

That feeling you get when you know you are about to watch a great wrestling show :trips5


----------



## Ham and Egger

The commentators are on the Owens band wagon. That means he's losing!


----------



## witchblade000

We have "Arrived."


----------



## DeeGirl

Honestly can't call the title match tonight. I'm gonna go Zayn.


----------



## TJQ

HERE WE FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Enjoy!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## elo

Bearodactyl said:


> For all you live discussion thread NXT lovers, a last minute sound off: Who wins tonights Main Event? Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn? :waffle


Owens winning opens up the storyline, it doesn't matter how he wins either - dirty or clean works.


----------



## Necramonium




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Heeeeeere we go.

Actually surprised by the small amount of people viewing this thread atm.


----------



## chargebeam

I wish they kept that WWE signature where it glitches with the NXT feed.


----------



## Phillies3:16

And here we go. No wwe program, PPV, etc will top this, I bet. Not even wrestlemania. (Until the next nxt special of course)


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Taking over the world ! :yes .:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think we will see GTS tonight


----------



## DeeGirl

Crowd gonna be good as always tonight.


----------



## Jhunt

Here we go :banderas :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Please Full Sail, no "marking out" chants tonight please.


----------



## goldigga




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is already better than RAW!


----------



## Lok

Hideo time!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Give us the gts tonight hideo!


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> I think we will see GTS tonight


I've been thinking that as well seeing as hes teased it so much, I think this would be a great time to bring it out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

OH SHIT. WE MIGHT GET THE GTS TONIGGGHHHHTTTTT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## thegockster

This should be a great match


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Best wrestling show on tv right now. Can't wait to see this tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Thank god there is no Riley.


----------



## finalnight

Crowd's hot.


----------



## wkc_23

Zayn vs Owens should be a classic.


----------



## Cleavage

NastyYaffa said:


> I think we will see GTS tonight


naw he will finally use it when he wins the NXT title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love this man!!!!


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Here we go. So fucking pumped.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I liked the last match between Itami and Breeze...this could be a gem. For some reason, I think Balor and Neville are going to outshine Owens and Zayn tonight. It's just a feeling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I predict no GTS tonight. Just the tease again.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BREEZE :lol


----------



## Insomnia

Hideo! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tyler that was very uggo of you!


----------



## wkc_23

We're gonna see a GTS in this match. :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Jesus, I still can't get into the Breeze theme. I miss the original one so much


----------



## finalnight

Who is the new guy next to graves?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Thought it was an umbrella at first.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Was that aksana hahah


----------



## Klorel

Tyler Breeze with that thing LOL


----------



## DeeGirl

That's pretty fucking professional from Breeze.


----------



## TJQ

:maury 

Breeze GOATin it up with the selfie stick.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Breeze with the slefie dildo! :lmao


----------



## witchblade000

:maury


----------



## El Capitano

Breeze is just gold :lol:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

A selfie stick? Oh god, my sides.


----------



## Lok

Selfie stick he said! :lol Only Breeze.


----------



## Bullydully

WTF :lmao


----------



## cavs25

:HA at the furry stick


----------



## Mainboy

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao A selfie stick

:lmao That crazy bitch who might be a plant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Selfie stick! :lmao


----------



## Phoenix rising

Man wish I was there


----------



## Kabraxal

Not sure if the fan was a plant/planned thing.. if not Breeze played it up perfectly!


----------



## SkolVikings94

Okay so this is my first time watching NXT. Is this worse than RAW?


----------



## Frost99

In a single recap NXT does what the main shows can not, actually set up an upcoming match without a BS reference to total divas ect.


----------



## T0M

Why did Alexa Bliss do that?


----------



## wkc_23

"It's a selfie stick" :lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Itami's kicks :lenny


----------



## Mainboy

It's only been on for 7 mins and this is better than every Raw so far this year.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm hoping for a Blue Pants attack on tonight's NXT Women's championship winner.


----------



## From Death Valley

Lol the girl jumping up on Breeze


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

That selfie stick will end up as Breeze's Singapore cain or his finlay Irish stick thing that I can't spell. FACT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stiff as fuck!!! HIDEO!!!!


----------



## El Capitano

SkolVikings94 said:


> Okay so this is my first time watching NXT. Is this worse than RAW?


Hell no 

This could be 3 hours of Tyler Breeze taking selfies and it would still be better than Raw


----------



## Phillies3:16

SkolVikings94 said:


> Okay so this is my first time watching NXT. Is this worse than RAW?


Uhhhhh..... More like 1000x better than raw. This is a wrestling program. You're about to learn, son


----------



## I drink and I know things

Tyler Breeze with this exact character would be a better midcard heel than almost any current midcard heel in WWE.


----------



## TJQ

"We've only seen bits of pieces of what Hideo Itami is capable of"

GTS, please.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Breezes entrance has already made this more entertaining that the rumble.


----------



## SkolVikings94

Are the ring aprons LED's or something or are my eyes just fucking up?


----------



## Cleavage

Who said Japanese wrestlers can't sell?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Tyler Breeze - jobber to the stars.


----------



## Kabraxal

SkolVikings94 said:


> Are the ring aprons LED's or something or are my eyes just fucking up?


THey are screens.


----------



## T0M

Raw can only dream of being as good as NXT.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Tyler Breeze no sells his bitches.


----------



## CoverD

SkolVikings94 said:


> Are the ring aprons LED's or something or are my eyes just fucking up?


No, you're right, they're LEDs.


----------



## Cleavage

T0M said:


> Why did Alexa Bliss do that?


calm down, it wasn't her


----------



## Necramonium

SkolVikings94 said:


> Are the ring aprons LED's or something or are my eyes just fucking up?


nope, you are seeing it right.


----------



## chargebeam

RadGuyMcCool said:


> Breezes entrance has already made this more entertaining that the rumble.


:fact


----------



## Ham and Egger

The figure 4 sharp shooter?


----------



## Phillies3:16

wkc_23 said:


>


Aksana? Is that you?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

what Tyler Breeze looks like right now


----------



## cavs25

I am so glad Alex Riley got the boot from commentary after being absolutely insufferable last week between the Balor/Hideo match


----------



## TJQ

STOP TEASING ME YOU MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Wait, why arent the announcers making fun of everything theyre doing?

"Lots of WWE Superstars tweeting about the event, but we'll get into that later on."

Instead, they're focusing on the action in the ring. I love it.


----------



## chargebeam

Fucking TEASE!


----------



## DeeGirl

That GTS tease!!!


----------



## Cleavage

Breeze's superkicks are weak


----------



## DGenerationMC

Really want a PB & J sandwich.

Guess I'll wait till the tag title match to make some.


----------



## Arca9

The NXT audience is always so awesome.


----------



## Mainboy

Streams keeps stopping. Can see me cancelling it if this keeps up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wkc_23 said:


>


His selfie stick is bigger than Seth's


----------



## Phillies3:16

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Wait, why arent the announcers making fun of everything theyre doing?
> 
> "Lots of WWE Superstars tweeting about the event, but we'll get into that later on."
> 
> Instead, they're focusing on the action in the ring. I love it.


So nice to not have Vince and Dunn in their ear


----------



## Exterminator

The girl jumping Breeze - was that Alexa Bliss lol?


----------



## El Capitano

When Hideo finally hits the GTS the place will erupt


----------



## deathslayer

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Wait, why arent the announcers making fun of everything theyre doing?
> 
> "Lots of WWE Superstars tweeting about the event, but we'll get into that later on."
> 
> Instead, they're focusing on the action in the ring. I love it.


Fuckin' THIS.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Exterminator said:


> The girl jumping Breeze - was that Alexa Bliss lol?



Nope.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I drink and I know things

HULKING UP!!!


----------



## Cleavage

The way the announcers sell the GTS tease is amazing


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I love how they keep building for the GTS. It shouldn't happen for at least a year. When it finally happens, the crowd will lose it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HIDEOING UP!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Hideo hulking up.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Tim Hortons and NXT. :eva2


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was a fuckin GREAT match. Definitely Itami's best one in NXT so far. (Y)

First match in and we already have a GREAT match? :lol NXT, I love you!


----------



## FROSTY

Anyone else lose their feed for a few minutes? Had to restart the show.


----------



## chargebeam

Mainboy said:


> Streams keeps stopping. Can see me cancelling it if this keeps up.


Start paying for a better internet, pal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Still no GTS. bama


----------



## El Capitano

Nice match certainly Hideo's best so far


----------



## TJQ

WHERE'S MY FUCKING GTS.

Still an awesome match :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Good opener.


----------



## funnyfaces1

As good a ten minute opener as you can get. Both guys looked great.


----------



## Phillies3:16

First match is better than most main roster main events. Think about that.


----------



## Jhunt

When Hideo finally applies the GTS, the house will go down.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fighting spirit = hulking up?


----------



## almostfamous

Hideo kicking all sorts of ass.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Fun Match!!!

LOVE the GTS Tease. Liking Hideo a lot, he's a great baby face in peril.


----------



## T0M

Cleavage said:


> calm down, it wasn't her


Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Bret Hart

Can we please have Hideo Vs Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap so damn stiff!!! :mark:


----------



## crazyrvd123

Phillies3:16 said:


> So nice to not have Vince and Dunn in their ear


I agree and thanks for mentioning Dunn but its clearly more than that. These announcers actually take pride in being an announcer and having a future. Everyone except for Saxton on the main brands are just there cashing a check with it being something to do for easy money.


----------



## Necramonium

Mainboy said:


> Streams keeps stopping. Can see me cancelling it if this keeps up.


Perfect here on the pc, sometimes pausing it for 10 seconds can help.

And Hideo still not using the GTS!


----------



## Mainboy

chargebeam said:


> Start paying for a better internet, pal.


I have fibre and it's stil shit mate :lol

Luckily the stops are only about 3 seconds.


----------



## Big Dog

I don't watch NXT much, but that guy used like three of Bryans moves in a row then.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Really solid match


----------



## elo

Really cleverly worked match, credit to both guys.


----------



## wkc_23

Those kicks have to hurt.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Williams to turn heel and help Owens in some kind of way?


----------



## Lok

Good opening match.


----------



## Bret Hart

chargebeam said:


> Start paying for a better internet, pal.


And that's not a bad thing, it's a good thing.


----------



## cavs25

Hideo( super stiff :rollins )itami

Also regal is my favorite authority figure in all of wrestling


----------



## Sarcasm1

The fangirl was Gionna Daddio an NXT Diva.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

PISS BREAK


----------



## Klorel

The network freezing is pissing me off. Fix your shit WWE.


----------



## Necramonium

Time for Bull(shit) Dempsey. XD


----------



## Bullydully

Good match.


----------



## Arca9

Bull Dempsey sucking fucks.


----------



## TJQ

Silent Bob vs Baron Corbin up next, can't say I care too much.



Big Dog said:


> I don't watch NXT much, but that guy used like three of Bryans moves in a row then.


If you're being serious, Bryan and Punk basically jacked his entire move set when they came to WWE lol. He lost both of his finishers (GTS and Busaiku Knee) and pretty much his entire style.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Mainboy said:


> I have fibre and it's stil shit mate :lol
> 
> Luckily the stops are only about 3 seconds.


You have shit internet dude or you have shitty other things. you have fiber but run it through a 10 dollar router im guessing.


----------



## Cleavage

Fat white Taz that doesn't do suplexes to get pie faced and killed again plz


----------



## El Capitano

Big Dog said:


> I don't watch NXT much, but that guy used like three of Bryans moves in a row then.


I think you mean Bryan is using Hideo's moves


----------



## chargebeam

blauzayn said:


> When Hideo finally applies the GTS, the house will go down.


They're probably saving it for a huge match, which is not a bad idea. I love the constant teases. The storytelling here is amazing.


----------



## wkc_23

Big Dog said:


> I don't watch NXT much, but that guy used like three of Bryans moves in a row then.


Bryan got those moves from Hideo.


----------



## Lok

Aww man, here we go  Corban v. Bull


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Baron Corbin!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Big Dog said:


> I don't watch NXT much, but that guy used like three of Bryans moves in a row then.


Bryan actually got it from him. Just like Punk took in the GTS that Hideo first used.


----------



## From Death Valley

Here comes Silent Bob twin brother Bull Bull Bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I dig his entrance. Corbin's that is.


----------



## wkc_23

Piss break.


----------



## Ham and Egger

C'mon, a guy like Corbin shouldn't wearing his own merch. Makes him look like a geek. :ti


----------



## [email protected]

That matchup..... Works. I feel like it shouldn't for some reason. That match made both guys look strong as hell while letting itami show that "fire" in the comeback. The show build to the gts is amazing. I'm frustrated every time he doesn't do it, and it's going to make me mark out that much more for it when he finally does it. He seems like he's finally getting the wwe style down with his own spin. It still make for some legendary matches in the future.


----------



## Big Dog

El Capitano said:


> I think you mean Bryan is using Hideo's moves


Yeah not saying either owns them, it's just they really stuck out as being similar, if he gets on the main roster one of them is probably gonna have to change and I doubt it'll be Bryan.


----------



## barnesk9

When the hell is Shoot Nation gonna debut? I hope its tonight


----------



## crazyrvd123

TJQ said:


> Silent Bob vs Baron Corbin up next, can't say I care too much.


I like Corbin and his finisher looks good compared to 99% of the garbage finishers we see these days but ya Dumpsey is fucking terrible. 

He has a terrible body, terrible moves, terrible everything honestly. Buying him as a badass is like buying my 165 pound gay uncle's tough talk.


----------



## Mainboy

crazyrvd123 said:


> You have shit internet dude or you have shitty other things. you have fiber but run it through a 10 dollar router im guessing.


This is my speed mate at the moment.


----------



## Arca9

No DQ stip will only benefit this kind of match up.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Hard to get excited for this match when they hyped it and then Corbin beat him pretty quick twice in a row. Hopefully it's better this time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Looks like Baron solved his frowny belly situation.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Is JoJo still training to wrestle?


----------



## Sarcasm1

There's no weapons under the ring?


----------



## crazyrvd123

Cleavage said:


> Fat white Taz that doesn't do suplexes to get pie faced and killed again plz


Haha perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bull Dempsey reminds me a bit of Black Bart.


----------



## cavs25

IDONTSHIV said:


> I dig his entrance. Corbin's that is.


People actually have entrances in NXT
Different camera angles, lighting ect.


----------



## TJQ

The highlight of this match is seeing Drake Younger reffing ositivity

:maury that botch


----------



## Bret Hart

Mainboy said:


> This is my speed mate at the moment.


I have half of that and mine is Mr.Perfect.


----------



## BehindYou

Saw that Botchamania chant coming


----------



## ironcladd1

wkc_23 said:


>


Dana Brooke maybe?


----------



## Tommy-V

That was pretty bad :lol


----------



## Arca9

Dempsey throwing himself through the second rope looked sloppy as hell.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

You both suck. ut


----------



## T0M

Baron should continue wearing his cool jacket. Fuck those t shirts.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Wrestling with a shirt on already? You cant do that until your 50 Corbin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bull, the botcher.


----------



## Cleavage

:ti @ Bull and his shitty looking headbutt


----------



## El Capitano

Shame Drake isn't reffing the title match


----------



## chargebeam

Bull needs another attire. This is ugly as fuck.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

They should bring in Danny DeVito as Bull's dad.


----------



## Bret Hart

This Corbin character is very generic.


----------



## Mainboy

Nikki Bella said:


> I have half of that and mine is Mr.Perfect.


Mines has been for the last 10mins. I'm using firefox so it could be that?


----------



## wkc_23

Nioce spinebuster


----------



## [email protected]

Big Dog said:


> El Capitano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean Bryan is using Hideo's moves
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not saying either owns them, it's just they really stuck out as being similar, if he gets on the main roster one of them is probably gonna have to change and I doubt it'll be Bryan.
Click to expand...

Or you use it for a story. Bryan and KENTA was absolutely epic if you haven't seen it.


----------



## DeeGirl

Sorry but Bull Dempsey sucks. 

That headbutt. fpalm :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

NXT marks already turning on Corbin :banderas

I heard those boos. Good.


----------



## Arthurgos

I am watching in with worse than Fibre but my stream is fine xD


----------



## Kabraxal

That shouldn't have been a no DQ match. Both buys need a lot more work til they are ready.


----------



## El Capitano

Meh pretty poor match


----------



## Tommy-V

Crowd wanted to see weapons used.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Mainboy said:


> This is my speed mate at the moment.


Good for you, im watching a stream of a stream and it is perfect. You have great internet and shitty something else bro. Man up and buy decent product.


----------



## chargebeam

Alright. The best matches are next.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Shit match, but it was short so who cares.

I like Baron Corbin a lot for some reason tho.


----------



## Arca9

Okay that match was pretty poor, they could have easily have scrapped this and given Breeze/Itami another ten minutes. Nobody needs to see Corbin beat Dempsey three times.


----------



## Cleavage

that was terrible, what don't wwe do proper hardcore/nodq matches anymore?


----------



## deathslayer

dem Baron fangirls...


----------



## Kronke

Corbin has the widest belly button of all time. WTF is that thing?

Dude's ab game is lacking.


----------



## Phaedra

Drake Younger refereeing this match being all like ... you call this no dq? lol.


----------



## looper007

The sad thing is these two will be pushed to the main event and the actual talented guys will be treated like crap. Only in WWE.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Corbin gassed after those 5 minutes.


----------



## ironcladd1

What about Baron?!


----------



## almostfamous

That match should have had some more hardcore spots if it was no DQ. That was what the crowd wanted.


----------



## funnyfaces1

This should have been a three hour event.


----------



## Necramonium

Bull looking like Big Show's little brother with that attire. XD


----------



## [email protected]

Nikki Bella said:


> This Corbin character is very generic.


Yea. I'm not really a fan. Nothing against him, I just Ferrell like I've seen this schtick too many times and probably done better many many times.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Match of the year candidate furrrrrr sure..:jordan4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Why no DQ and nothing dq-able happens?


----------



## Mainboy

crazyrvd123 said:


> Good for you, im watching a stream of a stream and it is perfect. You have great internet and shitty something else bro. Man up and buy decent product.


Think it's firefox mate. Everytime i've watched live content on my iPhone and had no problems.


----------



## wkc_23

Ah, wasn't feeling that match.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Sell the finisher and bury Dumpsey = perfect in my book. Ya the match sucked but we know whos fault that is.


----------



## cavs25

Jesus people NXT is developmental.
Let Corbin develop. He is green as fuck but at least he isn't main eventing wrestlemania.


----------



## Tommy-V

Love Becky's new gear.


----------



## chargebeam

Ouuh mama. The ladies are next. :banderas

EDIT: Woops. Not quite yet.


----------



## Stall_19

There's no point to this letting us know that new subscribers get WWE Network free when we need the network to even watch this.


----------



## Arca9

What the hell was that Fast Lane commercial? Was like a 90's Nintendo ad.


----------



## El Capitano

Seems like they are rushing through the early matches. Guess all 3 of the big matches will get at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Bret Hart

Mainboy said:


> Mines has been for the last 10mins. I'm using firefox so it could be that?


Perhaps, depends on the router as well. It has to be that because your internet speed is sweet.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Three matches between the two and Corbin/Dempsey haven't shown me much.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Mainboy said:


> This is my speed mate at the moment.


Open your ports.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TIME TO MAKE SOME PB & J SANDWICHES!


----------



## Sarcasm1

New gear Becky.


----------



## Medicaid

The fukk? one minute im watching a very sexy match, quickly goto kitchen to heat up gfood and put groceries away, next thing i know, this fool, whose name i sort of know but don't really, has another nygga on the ground. He will never make it on the big stage, he's like an oversizzed punk without the talent. He's really bein g osuhed liek the reigns of NXT, and for what? 

Gonna have to watch the first half hour again, hope it's replaying.


----------



## Loose Reality

I like Becky Lynch more now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klorel

Mainboy said:


> Think it's firefox mate. Everytime i've watched live content on my iPhone and had no problems.


Both Chrome and Firefox are giving me issues. What's worse is normally chrome will go into a low-quality mode to stop freezing and stuttering, but it hasn't yet, and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## DeeGirl

looper007 said:


> The sad thing is these two will be pushed to the main event and the actual talented guys will be treated like crap. Only in WWE.


Probably will happen. Corbin is less than average, Dempsey is just shit. Yet I could see Dempsey being thrown straight into the Mainevent if he ever gets the call up.


----------



## Lok

Lucha! :lol Tag team title time!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Showing women actually caring about and getting psyched for their match > RAW.


----------



## Cleavage

are the Lucha Dragons grabbing the brass rings when they do that?


----------



## Necramonium

Lucha Dragons music makes you wanna shake your ass. XD


----------



## chargebeam

Fucking hate dubstep.


----------



## Mainboy

Nikki Bella said:


> Perhaps, depends on the router as well. It has to be that because your internet speed is sweet.


Router is fine. Ach well. It wlll do for now.


----------



## From Death Valley

Rehire slam master jay and pair him with Dempsey make a parody of Jay and silent bob


----------



## crazyrvd123

Mainboy said:


> Think it's firefox mate. Everytime i've watched live content on my iPhone and had no problems.


Its either your computer or your router most likely. Im using Firefox as well, no issues and like I said, stream of a stream.

Do you watch on your iphone using your wifi or 3g/4g?


----------



## ironcladd1

That's a strange outfit for a gay hairdresser.


----------



## NastyYaffa

God I hate tag champs' theme lol


----------



## Bullydully

Not a fan of either of these teams..


----------



## Ham and Egger

Becky Lynch finally gets some decent gear! Sucks that a cool theme and video tron is wasted on a bland team like Blake/Murphy.


----------



## deathslayer

Who are these Blake & Murphy?


----------



## Mr. I

Oh lord Becky


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Black and Murphy are like Jerry Lynn's offspring with 1/2 of his talent.


----------



## Cleavage

Are Blake and Murphy suppose to be heels or faces i forget


----------



## Mainboy

crazyrvd123 said:


> Its either your computer or your router most likely. Im using Firefox as well, no issues and like I said, stream of a stream.
> 
> Do you watch on your iphone using your wifi or 3g/4g?


Or it could be the fact i have quite a few pages open :lol


I watched it on wifi on my iPhone mate. Not had a problem.


----------



## Arca9

Kalisto's masks are incredible.


----------



## Big Dog

Necramonium said:


> Bryan actually got it from him. Just like Punk took in the GTS that Hideo first used.





TJQ said:


> Silent Bob vs Baron Corbin up next, can't say I care too much.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're being serious, Bryan and Punk basically jacked his entire move set when they came to WWE lol. He lost both of his finishers (GTS and Busaiku Knee) and pretty much his entire style.


Yeah I am being serious, I didn't know that, seems really awkward.


----------



## Necramonium

The really need to give Blake & Murphy new theme music, dubstep? this is 2015, not 2013. XD


----------



## DeeGirl

Kalisto will make WWE so much $$$ with the replica mask sales.


----------



## Mr. I

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Black and Murphy are like Jerry Lynn's offspring with 1/2 of his talent.


They're both actually actually pretty damn good in ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sin Cara back to botching! :jay2


----------



## wkc_23

ironcladd1 said:


> Dana Brooke maybe?












Yup, that's who that is.


----------



## Phaedra

Finally the Becky evolution begins, love the new gear. It's much better. 

not that much of a fan of these tag teams either. I like Lucha theme though.


----------



## looper007

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Probably will happen. Corbin is less than average, Dempsey is just shit. Yet I could see Dempsey being thrown straight into the Mainevent if he ever gets the call up.


Corbin looks like he needs to spend a year or two in NXT, he has potential but like Reigns they will push him cause of his height. Dempsey might turn into the American Rusev, beating everybody on the roster.


----------



## ironcladd1

botch fuckin hell


----------



## crazyrvd123

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Black and Murphy are like Jerry Lynn's offspring with 1/2 of his talent.


Unless shoot nation debuts or something else like that this match is going to be worthless. These two guys are the worst part of the tag division.


----------



## Cleavage

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Black and Murphy are like Jerry Lynn's offspring with 1/2 of his talent.


half :ti more like 2/10th


----------



## Flashyelbow

Ugh that botch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium

THE CURSE IS REAL! SIN CARA BOTCH!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Damn botch kalisto. Now he's def gonna get that gay hairdresser gimmick


----------



## I drink and I know things

The Lucha Dragons are entertaining. Blake and Murphy seem really vanilla at this point. I don't see what they bring to the table. 

Lots of botching...


----------



## El Capitano

I only really care for Kalisto. 

So many botches already


----------



## Kronke

BOTCHES EVERYWHERE


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

whoa, that top rope move looked like it could've gone very badly


----------



## DeeGirl

Oh no. Sin Cara is passing on his botch syndrome.


----------



## T0M

That victory roll off the top always makes me cringe. It's got to hurt.


----------



## Phaedra

It's botchamania tonight boys. I loved that they started the chant during the last match, where's the chant? lol.


----------



## Redzero

lmaoo


----------



## x78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> NXT marks already turning on Corbin :banderas
> 
> I heard those boos. Good.


"I hate Bawon Cawbin"


----------



## Trivette

Network is lagging like hell tonight. Don't want to hear anyone's excuses about connection speeds, I just had the cable guy come through last week for the upgrade lol. WWE botching the easiest things tonight. Guess it's back to listening to records tonight. :shrug last night of my sub, guess it affirms my decision, tbh


----------



## Necramonium

So many botches, it's the ropes, they are not tight enough.


----------



## wkc_23

BOTTTCCHHHH


----------



## elo

This Tag match a disaster so far, these guys having a shocker.


----------



## Arca9

Are they teasing a Sin Cara heel turn with this commentary?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Botches happen, hope no more do.


----------



## looper007

NXT isn't so perfect I guess. Sin Cara still botching.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Does Buddy Murphy look a lot like Chris Sabin or is it just me?


----------



## Cleavage

not gonna lie, that was a sweet double team.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Nice neck breaker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## From Death Valley

My network is acting up just went black and now won't play the event I guess I'll have to be watch it later.


----------



## Lok

Nice!


----------



## wkc_23

Man, I can't watch this match anymore. So many fucking botches. Wow.


----------



## TJQ

Big Dog said:


> Yeah I am being serious, I didn't know that, seems really awkward.


Ye it's kind of weird, especially when you consider how many casual fans are going to see him and just think "WOW HE'S STEALING ALL OF BRYAN AND PUNKS MOVES, WHAT A RIP OFF" :bryan2unk


----------



## Frost99

BAWH GOD, announcers PUTTING over titles, BY GAWD TAG TEAM TITLES.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Really enjoyed the opening match. Only nitpick: I wish Itami sold the knee injury a little more. Breeze did a tremendous job working on it throughout the match. I get the "fighting spirit" and all that but still.


----------



## THANOS

That toss up neckbreaker was a thing of beauty


----------



## Jhunt

looper007 said:


> NXT isn't so perfect I guess. Sin Cara still botching.


Despite the botches, still better than any tag team match on Raw...


----------



## looper007

IDONTSHIV said:


> Botches happen, hope no more do.


The Indie stars will come along and save this mess. I think the after this things should get better.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Gotta give credit to Blake and Murphy for making sense of those botches and making sure they don't get any worse.

:lol Did someone chant Jerry? That Jerry Lynn comparison extends far.


----------



## Bret Hart

My network is running perfectly, thank you WWE.


----------



## Necramonium

From Death Valley said:


> My network is acting up just went black and now won't play the event I guess I'll have to be watch it later.


Remove any cookies related to the network or wwe.com.


----------



## Phaedra

HE JUST FUCKING KILLED MURPHY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS

HOLY FUCK :banderas


----------



## crazyrvd123

Its funny people bitch about botches from these mexican wrestlers. At least they try and wrestler an exciting different style in the WWE instead of 1 move every minute followed by rest holds until a surprise finisher for the victory.


----------



## looper007

blauzayn said:


> Despite the botches, still better than any tag team match on Raw...


WWE and tag teams has been non existed since the early 2000's so no surprise there.


----------



## Loose Reality

NastyYaffa said:


> Does Buddy Murphy look a lot like Chris Sabin or is it just me?



He sort of does. Don't know if you do.?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flashyelbow

Okay the match is picking up now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart

Can we just have Steen Vs Generico, is that so much to ask. 

And :lmao, WTF is Jerry Lynn doing in the NXT Zone.


----------



## Cleavage

Sin Cara finally putting this extra weight to work


----------



## crazyrvd123

Nikki Bella said:


> My network is running perfectly, thank you WWE.


Maybe you just have half way decent internet like most of us instead of bitching and then making up that you have amazing internet...


----------



## El Capitano

Sin Cara putting Reigns to shame with that powerbomb


----------



## NastyYaffa

WUB WUB WUB


----------



## Necramonium

Damn, Sincara is stronk!


----------



## deathslayer

How many pins were there!?


----------



## Medicaid

wanna say this match is sloppy, but i guess these two teams just dontmesh.


----------



## Sarcasm1

This match going on a weird pace.


----------



## DeeGirl

I can see wwe a using Blake and Murphy as a white version of the Usos with ridiculously long tag title runs.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Lmao the ref hurt his hand with all the pins. He tried to shake it off.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Holy fuck. What was that?


----------



## TJQ

So I guess Kalisto is using Johnny Gargano's roll up kick as a signature move now? Interesting.

CROWE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Just spotted Noelle Foley in the crowd, she's that eye catching lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Murphy in particular seems quite raw. I keep thinking he's slightly out of position.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Crowe!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1

A brainbuster? :surprise: 

Never thought I'd see one of those in WWE again.


----------



## almostfamous

That match just didn't work that well on a lot of levels.


----------



## NastyYaffa

CALLIHAN :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Yeah weird match, seemed both teams just didn't mesh. 

Crowe debut next week :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

oh man


----------



## Loose Reality

Crowe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Crowe next week.


----------



## From Death Valley

Necramonium said:


> Remove any cookies related to the network or wwe.com.


Ill try that thanks


----------



## cavs25

Damn it I wanted Crowe tonight =(


----------



## THANOS

CROWE!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This is on the WWE Network so I don't get why they don't make these special events 2 and a half hours at least.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Crowe's next week I take it?


----------



## Necramonium

Dawnbreaker said:


> Holy fuck. What was that?


Solomon Crowe!


----------



## elo

No sell of that hack by Prince Albert.


----------



## goldigga

Something was so off about that match. It picked up a little after the botches but nothing really clicked. Still got the upper card to pick things up!


----------



## Phaedra

CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not enough exclamation marks.

still gutted won't see him tonight.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

NEXT WEEK SAMI FUCKING CALLIHAN


----------



## Arca9

Awwww here we go! The best entrance in all of WWE is about to begin!


----------



## DeeGirl

That Crowe shit was seriously creepy. :mark:
Although tbh I was worried my network was messing up.


----------



## Cleavage

Wonder what Finn is gonna do for his entrance tonight


----------



## Bullydully

pretty good match towards the end.


----------



## Lok

I still enjoyed the tag match.......Hmmmm is that Crowe?


----------



## Frost99

Please they may not be the greatest announcers but I'll take these three over ANY main roster combo on them headsets just as long as Vinny Mac stays out of the headsets.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here come the "marking out" chants. fpalm


----------



## Arcade

Balor vs Neville next. :mark:


----------



## Redzero

FUCK NO CROWE.


----------



## El Capitano

Balor killed Itami with that dropkick :mark:


----------



## thegockster

The whole show feels to quick and matches feel short


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I love that Adrian Neville basically has a dad's wardrobe.


----------



## Arca9

This match is going to be something else... and still Zayn/Owens to come. :banderas


----------



## Necramonium

Some botches but i think they were very nervous and the ropes seemed too loose as most botches happened on the ropes. Botches or not, better than anything we see next on Fast Lane. 

hil


----------



## Flashyelbow

This feels like WrestleKingdom 9. Short starting matches and long ending ones.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23

Great match incoming.


----------



## El Capitano

thegockster said:


> The whole show feels to quick and matches feel short


It was only so they can give these 3 matches the time they deserve


----------



## crazyrvd123

These 3 are great together honestly. Instead of the roast of anyone not 45 by JBL we get logical comments followed by storyline progression from the booth.


----------



## Phaedra

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I love that Adrian Neville basically has a dad's wardrobe.


It's better than his pal's Sheep Farmer Chic lol.


----------



## Bret Hart

Jason Alberts voice reminds me a lot of Bobby Heenan. 

I just need Jason Albert to say

"THATS IT, FINISH HIM OFF, FINISH HIM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## MEMS

Here we go. 

This should be awesome


----------



## Lok

I am ready for this match!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The vanilla midget that gravity forgot.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Considering he was the one who scouted them, Regal has to be incredibly pleased at the prospect of this Neville/Balor match.


----------



## Bullydully

This promo tho :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm unfamiliar with Sami Callihan's work. Are the awesome Indy NXT 5 going to become the awesome Indy NXT 6?


----------



## Stone Hot

Finn thinks he is the predator with that entrance


----------



## Necramonium

thegockster said:


> The whole show feels to quick and matches feel short


Thats because we are used to the main roster PPV's that take over 3 hours. This one only 2.


----------



## crazyrvd123

thegockster said:


> The whole show feels to quick and matches feel short


Because they have a finite time even though they shouldnt and the last few matches are going to me very long. 

They have had 1 match take up almost entire episodes of NXT weekly before. Owens vs Zayn will get 20 at least.


----------



## El Capitano

If this match is any where near as good as the one they had a few years ago we could be about to witness something special.

And fuck me this entrance is sick :mark: :mark:


----------



## thegockster

El Capitano said:


> It was only so they can give these 3 matches the time they deserve


Hopefully looking forward to this


----------



## Bret Hart

Good Gawd it's Boogeymans son!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ

So excited for this shit :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Looks like he's keeping the Demon Balor Big show entrance, that cool


----------



## Exterminator

Murphy was lying in Kalisto's path when he tried to line up for his dive.. When he tried to do it without gathering speed from the ropes he botched. It was boths fault. Murphy shouldn't have been lying there and Kalisto shouldn't have attempted a fucking Brillo dive with no speed.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Balors music and entrance are on fucking point


----------



## Silent Alarm

This entrance is art.


----------



## crazyrvd123

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Sami Callihan's work Are the awesome Indy NXT 5 going to become the awesome Indy NXT 6?


Depends how they book him honestly. He is more like a poor mans Dean Ambrose I would say.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF he's attacking the camera


----------



## Loose Reality

It's the boogeyman


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll always :mark: for Balor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, he headbutted the camera because he was in the way. XD


----------



## Bret Hart

All he needs is a clock and worms.


----------



## El Capitano

The crowd copying him :ti


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Glad the three main events are getting the most time. Makes sense as they all should be dope.


----------



## Jhunt

I can totally see this entrance in a Wrestlemania's main event, so awesome..


----------



## Chrome

I like that he only brings this entrance out during the specials.


----------



## Kronke

Charisma for daaaaays


----------



## Roxinius

That right there is a fucking mega star


----------



## Sarcasm1

Looks the same or at least similar.


----------



## Medicaid

wonder What Jeff Hardy thinks of Balor's entrances/wadrobes?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Finn's on Rollins level with the ladies. They're going nuts!

Wow they are messing up the camera angels hard. 

Did Finn just attack the camera?


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565684778880733184
unk3


----------



## Bret Hart

Loose Reality said:


> It's the boogeyman
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Instead of him coming to get us, we come to get him.


----------



## Mainboy

Not had any problems since. Hoping this match is good :mark:


----------



## almostfamous

Finn Balor, future main eventer


----------



## Leather Rebel

Balor's theme is so perfect for him. No one in the rosters compare, maybe just Randy Orton.


----------



## Natecore

My feed is complete shit. Is it just me? Been shit all night.


----------



## CoverD

Can we time that entrance against Undertaker's?


----------



## El Capitano

I like that he's slightly changed the paint again


----------



## finalnight

Like his entrance but damn this is undertaker long.


----------



## Cleavage

Nikki Bella said:


> Jason Alberts voice reminds me a lot of Bobby Heenan.
> 
> I just need Jason Albert to say
> 
> "THATS IT, FINISH HIM OFF, FINISH HIM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


The day he turns heel, and drops the "IT'S NOT FAIR TO CHARLOTTE FLAIR" line :wall


----------



## DeeGirl

I hate that entrance. Too long and too similar to boogeyman.


----------



## Redzero

Goosebumps


----------



## Ham and Egger

El Capitano said:


> The crowd copying him :ti


If you was there you'd do the same too!


----------



## Bret Hart

If Balor was 6 foot 5 and 275 pounds, Vince's orgasm would never stop.


----------



## looper007

crazyrvd123 said:


> Depends how they book him honestly. He is more like a poor mans Dean Ambrose I would say.


He's a better in ring worker then Ambrose though imo.


----------



## Loose Reality

Looks cool, but the entrance looks like a Lady Gaga concert more than a wrestling match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Man still love that entrance. Good job Balor!


----------



## wkc_23

Finn balor oozes fucking charisma. Love this guy.


----------



## Frost99

Come on now who wouldn't enjoy a backstage staredown between Sting & Balor in their respective face paint, the past meeting the future.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Natecore said:


> My feed is complete shit. Is it just me? Been shit all night.


Been watching on an Apple TV and it's been hd with no hiccups, switched to my macbook when I ate dinner, and still no problems.


----------



## Cleavage

Balor attempting to take Taker length time during his entrance :banderas


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Finn Balor may be the most beautiful man ever 

The wings on the back are a nice touch.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Loose Reality said:


> Looks cool, but the entrance looks like a Lady Gaga concert more than a wrestling match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's supposed to be theatrical.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Darth Sidious

Is it bad I'm not convinced with Balor's entrance?


----------



## El Capitano

Loose Reality said:


> Looks cool, but the entrance looks like a Lady Gaga concert more than a wrestling match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who cares? It gets the crowd absolutely hyped before the match has even started which is what you want


----------



## ironcladd1

I really think Balor needs to wear contacts to black out his eyes.

Either that or keep his eyes closed during closeups on his paint during the entrance.


----------



## Bret Hart

Cleavage said:


> The day he turns heel, and drops the "IT'S NOT FAIR TO CHARLOTTE FLAIR" line :wall


:maury

Can't disagree with that.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Nikki Bella said:


> If Balor was 6 foot 5 and 275 pounds, Vince's orgasm would never stop.


I thinks that has more to do with the fact Vince cums to anyone who is 6'5" 275lbs.

Balor doesnt wrestle slow enough for Vince to keep up anyway.


----------



## TJQ

The commentary team right now.

"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"
"These two know each other so well"


----------



## Bret Hart

crazyrvd123 said:


> I thinks that has more to do with that fact he cums to anyone who is 6'5" 275lbs.
> 
> Balor doesnt wrestle slow enough for Vince to keep up anyway.


Indeed.

He'd say it's barbaric to his penis. :vince7


----------



## Necramonium

First people complain that it's going to fast, now they complain the intro was to slow.

:deanfpalm


----------



## Arthurgos

People just like to complain going by this chat my god...


----------



## x78

Darth Sidious said:


> Is it bad I'm not convinced with Balor's entrance?


No, you don't have to like things just because other people do.


----------



## chargebeam

Loose Reality said:


> Looks cool, but the entrance looks like a Lady Gaga concert more than a wrestling match.


I think I'll attend a Lady Gaga concert then.


----------



## Bret Hart

How long are these takeovers for? 2 hrs?


----------



## Flashyelbow

Nikki Bella said:


> How long are these takeovers for? 2 hrs?



Yeah 2 hours.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ

Nikki Bella said:


> How long are these takeovers for? 2 hrs?


Yes, they're 2 hours.


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking hell WWE really need to sort out the quality of this streaming service. Shouldn't be cutting out at all.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

http://instagram.com/p/y-7dIsPwDM/


----------



## Frost99

TJQ said:


> The commentary team right now.
> 
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"
> "These two know each other so well"


Better than.......

:cole "VINTAGE JOHN CENA, and for only 9.99 you can watch his GREATEST matches on the WWE Network"

:jbl "OH MY WATCH OUT IT'S A FLYING USO, GOAT OR ROLLINS MAGLE"


----------



## SkolVikings94

El Capitano said:


> Fucking hell WWE really need to sort out the quality of this streaming service. Shouldn't be cutting out at all.


No problems here. Probably an ISP issue.


----------



## Bret Hart

I wouldn't mind seeing a tag team of Balor and Boogeyman just for the lawls.


----------



## hou713

Darth Sidious said:


> Is it bad I'm not convinced with Balor's entrance?


No, I don't like it that much either. I don't think it's gonna translate well on main roster PPV's at all.


----------



## Mainboy

We should actullay call-up the nxt wrestlers to the main roster instead of having Sin Cara etc.


----------



## Nyall

x78 said:


> No, you don't have to like things just because other people do.


Except Daniel Bryan, right?


----------



## chargebeam

I'm sad that Enzo & Big Cass aren't booked tonight.


----------



## Cleavage

Graves saying he doesn't know or think Balor can go for long periods of time :ti


----------



## Loose Reality

Phillies3:16 said:


> It's supposed to be theatrical.



I know, didn't say I didn't like it. Just overdone a fraction time wise. 

Sports-entertainment Mania 32 hot opener is my prediction for Balor. Maybe the I/c title.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1

He broke his ass


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Finn final form


----------



## Natecore

Phillies3:16 said:


> Been watching on an Apple TV and it's been hd with no hiccups, switched to my macbook when I ate dinner, and still no problems.


Thanks. We've watched wrestling here at a friends place for the last 6 weeks or so with no problems but tonight it's unwatchable but we're nerds and still watching.


----------



## [email protected]

Finn is so over in NXT


----------



## TJQ

:mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Balor stalking Neville :banderas


----------



## cavs25

Nikki Bella said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a tag team of Balor and Boogeyman just for the lawls.


:Korton


----------



## Flashyelbow

Shit that drop kick was nice!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium

El Capitano said:


> Fucking hell WWE really need to sort out the quality of this streaming service. Shouldn't be cutting out at all.


Dont use consoles, use a pc/laptop.


----------



## crazyrvd123

hou713 said:


> No, I don't like it that much either. I don't think it's gonna translate well on main roster PPV's at all.


How is it not going to translate? A unique entrance doesnt work when every other wrestler has one shitty pyro and a scream?


----------



## Ham and Egger

HOW THE FUCK THAT DOUBLE FOOT STOMP TO THE BACK OF THE NECK DIDN'T FINISH THIS!?


----------



## Kronke

Coup de grace to the back of the head?

How the fuck is Neville not dead?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

neville destroyed


----------



## TJQ

That mushroom stomp was savage as fuck.


----------



## Frost99

GREAT camera work on that double stomp


----------



## Bret Hart

cavs25 said:


> :Korton


:trips4

The tag team would have instant chemistry.


----------



## Cleavage

man that running dropkick is nasty


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

"I don't know if Balor has the endurance". He slays pussy like it's his job, don't worry about endurance.
Jesus Christ dude Balor was fucking stalking him like a coyote about to pounce on his prey. That's fucking awesome


----------



## Flashyelbow

Fucking awesome match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16

Natecore said:


> Thanks. We've watched wrestling here at a friends place for the last 6 weeks or so with no problems but tonight it's unwatchable but we're nerds and still watching.


Tbh this is the first time it's never froze or lagged. I'm quite surprised


----------



## Ham and Egger

Necramonium said:


> Dont use consoles, use a pc/laptop.


The event is streaming flawlessly on my PS4.


----------



## Necramonium

#ThisIsWrestlingNXT


----------



## El Capitano

Necramonium said:


> Dont use consoles, use a pc.


I am. I get no problems when using Sky Go or BT Sport but its cut out a couple of times now with the Network. 

It's sorted for now though, closed down all the tabs I had open.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Man that German!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

SICK German by Pac Lesnar


----------



## Kronke

Match is delivering.

Neville has Cesaro type strength. Dude is jacked.


----------



## Bullydully

Double Stomp to the back of the head :mark:


----------



## TJQ

SECOND ROPE PHOENIX SPLASH :mark: :mark:


----------



## hou713

crazyrvd123 said:


> How is it not going to translate? A unique entrance doesnt work when every other wrestler has one shitty pyro and a scream?


I don't think audiences that large are gonna be into it. You can have a unique entrance without it being like Balor's now.


----------



## Cleavage

he hit that shit from the middle rope :sodone


----------



## Loose Reality

Love those German suplexes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

Great match so far though


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Can't wait for the next Takeover NXT: The Kickening


----------



## PoisonMouse

I just noticed the wings on his back. The paint is far more detailed than last time.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Hope Balor wins. Neville is talented as hell but I just don't like him much


----------



## Kronke

DEM FALSE FINISHES

Balor going over. Yes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is gooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam

Those guys!! :mark:


----------



## cavs25

Reverse bloody sunday!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

LARIAT-OH!


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Not gonna lie, I'm a little bummed his body paint is so similar to the one he used at the last event. Yeah, it's a bit different, with this seeming a bit of a nod more towards venom than carnage, but I was expecting an entirely different design, not a slightly modified version that last time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

PHOENIX FROM DA 2ND. HOW DO YOU EVEN HAVE TIME TO DO THAT


----------



## Chrome

Amazing match so far. :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!


----------



## Kronke

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Flashyelbow

Man I love this match!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crazyrvd123

hou713 said:


> I don't think audiences that large are gonna be into it. You can have a unique entrance without it being like Balor's now.


How does that make any sense? The NXT audience loves it but other wrestling audiences wont? Give me a reason why it wont translate.


----------



## MEMS

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cleavage

Almost won with a small package :seth


----------



## TJQ

Jesus Christ that match was fucking amazing. 

:wall :wall


----------



## DeeGirl

This match!!! :mark:
Balor wins!!!!!


----------



## Jhunt

That dropkick :banderas :banderas


----------



## PacoAwesome

That was fucking awesome


----------



## El Capitano

Fuuuuuck this match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

What a match!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BAH GAWD, this is awesome


----------



## Phillies3:16

Fucking awesome match


----------



## Arca9

That match...


----------



## elo

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Awesome couple spots there


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking knew this would be a great match :banderas


----------



## Frost99

NXT can do no WRONG period.


----------



## goldigga

Sick match. Woke me up, woke the crowd up!


----------



## Insomnia

Good match. :clap


----------



## Sarcasm1

Needs a better finisher.


----------



## Empress

Amazing match between Balor and Neville! Wicked. :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Finn/Sami or Finn/Owens :done


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Balor with the faded makeup is even more freaky than Balor at the start of a match.


----------



## Arcade

Great match.


----------



## Chrome

Glad Balor won there. Balor vs Zayn or Owens should be fantastic as well.


----------



## thegockster

Great match NXT Overshadows Raw again


----------



## Medicaid

Pretty good, slightly better than Zayn/Neville from the last special event.


tho, i don't really remember Zayn/Neville


----------



## Lok

Awesome! Rematch again please?! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## almostfamous

Great, great match. Both guys are so good.


----------



## Stone Hot

Great fuckin match right there


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Matches like these give me that feeling that I haven't had since the early-mid 2000's when I was watching the likes of Guerrero and Benoit, I love this so much.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great match between the both of them. :mark:


----------



## MEMS

Finn can take over the entire company already as far as I'm concerned. This guy is fn amazing.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## chargebeam

This show already beat Royal Rumble 2015. 

And probably Fastlane too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WWE MOTY so far


----------



## El Capitano

Now to see the women's fatal 4way match this :mark: :mark:


----------



## Redzero

Holy shit this match!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ok, NOW can Neville get called up?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Well that delivered.


----------



## Jhunt

Oh yes it is...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## I drink and I know things

Second favorite match of 2015 to this point after Cena/Rollins/Lesnar.


----------



## Medicaid

I thought Neville was heel ... dafuq?


----------



## Loose Reality

Neville on Raw the day after WM, would be my guess. Not sure how they will book him tho.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deathslayer

That corkscrew from the 2nd rope...........


----------



## Klorel

Going to have the watch the match again later without freezing.


----------



## Frost99

Neville is NOT disappointed he lost, he's disappointed because he's probably been called up to the main roster. Mighty Mouse gimmick awaits & probably the costume to. 

Thank you PAC


----------



## TJQ




----------



## thegockster

Now for Becky :wink2:


----------



## Phillies3:16

thegockster said:


> Great match NXT Overshadows Raw again


Overshadows everything the main roster does. Give or take one or two matches, this will be better than wrestlemania. Bet on it.


----------



## Kronke

BAWS


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley are cruisin for a bruisin.


----------



## hou713

crazyrvd123 said:


> How does that make any sense? The NXT audience loves it but other wrestling audiences wont? Give me a reason why it wont translate.


NXT audiences are small and also local. A large crowd filled with casuals in different cities could easily just no sell his entrance.


----------



## Bret Hart

chargebeam said:


> This show already beat Royal Rumble 2015.
> 
> And probably Fastlane too.


"I know what you want damnit, this is barbaric I tell you, this is not sports entertainment". 
:vince7


----------



## wkc_23

NastyYaffa said:


> WWE MOTY so far


Idk man. I think the triple threat match at the RR still has it for me.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Balor/Neville was one of the best matches I've ever seen.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What a match.


----------



## looper007

NastyYaffa said:


> WWE MOTY so far


Agreed, shows what happens when you have world class talent in that ring. Shocking they aren't on the main roster. the last time I was that excited was at WM 30.


----------



## ironcladd1

Let's go Sasha!


----------



## FROSTY

Not that I don't absolutely love Balor's paint, but I was really hoping they would let him change it up for the big shows like he's been known to do. Punisher, Joker etc., not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Arca9

Sasha Banks has got a great look going for her.


----------



## El Capitano

Would be happy for any of Bayley, Sash or Becky to win this


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sometimes I forget Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter until I see Ric sobbing like fuckin Shia Leboeuf.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Frost99 said:


> Neville is NOT disappointed he lost, he's disappointed because he's probably been called up to the main roster. Mighty Mouse gimmick awaits & probably the costume to.
> 
> Thank you PAC


Kevin Dunn is jerking off to that idea right now.

"Vince you know how we get one of the 5 best wrestlers in all of the company over? A comedy gimmick!"


----------



## Kronke

I have a feeling Becky is going to cost Sasha, and allow Bayley to get a cheap pin.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

That Balor/Neville match will be better then anything at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lok

NxT womans title match next


----------



## chargebeam

I love the women's division in NXT. So pumped to see this!


----------



## Moto

I hope Sasha wins this.


----------



## Jhunt

"I like putting my title on the line because I'm a fighting champion."

Well, tell that to Vince Charlotte, maybe he'll learn something.


----------



## Bullydully

Holy fucking shit that match was great.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Neville sure worked like a heel in that match. It'll be interesting to see when he gets called up since he's well out of the title picture.


----------



## DeeGirl

Wow. Actual build up towards a divas match and a good video package as well. :shocked:


----------



## Mordecay

That match was really similar to the one they had in Japan, only with a different winner, just awesome


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Charlotte is awesome, but she needs butt implants.


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte has to lose the title here. Pulling for Sash or Lynch.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


>


I would be hilarious to see fans' faces if Balor were to come out to You're the Best Around again.

Joe Esposito FTW


----------



## Mainboy

Becky Lynch


----------



## witchblade000

#TeamBayley


----------



## cavs25

Neville deserves better than some mighty mouse shit.
Dude is too talented in the ring and actually has tons of charisma WHEN he is wrestling.
The gestures, facial expressions, ect are on point. Dude is one of the few guys that has personality while wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Let's go Sasha or Bayley!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bayley. <3
She or Sasha are my bets.


----------



## looper007

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That Balor/Neville match will be better then anything at Wrestlemania.


Whys that so shocking? these two are legit Wrestling talents. Aside from two or three guys on the main roster they piss over nearly everyone.


----------



## chargebeam

Can you hear the cheers and excitement in the crowd for a WOMEN's match? Thank you Triple H.


----------



## Loose Reality

Bayley downplaying the gimmick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

_*wacky waving inflatable tube man*

* wacky waving inflatable tube man*_


----------



## Bullydully

Lets hope Charlotte loses the Title tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Sasha to win please.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Let's go Sasha or Bayley!


Sasha or Becky* :trips3


----------



## crazyrvd123

If HHH is smart, they dont call up any of these divas for a long time. If the divas are smart they should understand that NXT is a better and more prestigious show than Smackdown at this point. I can guarantee there is very little pay difference for the woman on NXT and the ones on Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## Chrome

Becky wearing shorts now. bama4


----------



## looper007

I feel bad for these Diva's to follow that match.


----------



## PunkShoot

please for the love of god charlette, get rid of that GIANT FUCKING MOLE ON YOUR FACE.

I can't take you serious ever


----------



## chargebeam

Sasha is SO winning this.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Going for Bayley here.


----------



## Necramonium

Thats some generic gear Becky is wearing. Screams face.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Charlotte gets the weakest pop of the four. :Jordan


----------



## wkc_23

Bayley and her Randy Savage swag. :durant3


----------



## Kronke

Charlotte you live in the gym, but do you even squat bro?


----------



## El Capitano

I'm guessing Becky to eat the pin tonight. No way they will have Charlotte taking the pin.


----------



## Medicaid

WOOO!


----------



## Loose Reality

Bayley to win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart

Good Gawd, Charlotte Flair gives me a boner.


----------



## Frost99

Hey can somebody tell the Total Diva wannabees Paige excluded THIS is how women's wrestling can work in a WWE ring. Instead of the trash that is presented only as filler in between that damn scripted reality TV show. God I hate the E Network.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Charlotte looks super thin.


----------



## DG89

DGenerationMC said:


> Ok, NOW can Neville get called up?


At the beginning of the year there was a report that said NXT wanna do Neville/Balor and Neville/Itami before he got called up to the main roster. We've got one of those, so maybe we'll get a build-up to Neville/Itami for the May Takeover special? Then he goes to the main roster.


----------



## hou713

Sasha or Bayley winning would be great. Charlotte retaining is fine too.


----------



## cavs25

looper007 said:


> I feel bad for these Diva's to follow that match.


Don't the crowd is already into it


----------



## Cleavage

something about Lynch man, IDK what it is but i would


----------



## crazyrvd123

hou713 said:


> NXT audiences are small and also local. A large crowd filled with casuals in different cities could easily just no sell his entrance.


Why would they no sell a good entrance? You make no sense and are just coming up with a theory based nothing on how people actually act.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Here's what I don't get. Charlotte doesn't want to ride her father's coattails, yet her music is a remix of her dad's music...


----------



## almostfamous

Excited for a womens match over here


----------



## Arca9

Damn... no way they actually broke that? Haha


----------



## Bullydully

Pulling for Sasha or Bayley, would be fine with either one walking out with the belt.


----------



## wkc_23

Andddd the crowd goes booo.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Holy shit, they broke that LED thingy on the apron.


----------



## Loose Reality

Flair bump in the corner


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage

Divas breaking shit :lmao


----------



## "C-" Player

Corey Graves vs Becky Lynch is one of NXT's most entertaining feuds.


----------



## PaulHBK

The LED video board is a great seller!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Corey Graves vs Becky Lynch is one of NXT's most entertaining feuds. 

She shorted the LED board... and this ISN'T THE FUCKING NO DQ MATCH!


----------



## Flashyelbow

What a pump handle!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crazyrvd123

Frost99 said:


> Hey can somebody tell the Total Diva wannabees Paige excluded THIS is how women's wrestling can work in a WWE ring. Instead of the trash that is presented only as filler in between that damn scripted reality TV show. God I hate the E Network.


It has nothing to do with the girls on the shows. They dont book the matches and were put in these spots. Do you really want them to say no I dont want a title shot or money?


----------



## TJQ

Cleavage said:


> something about Lynch man, IDK what it is but i would


Right there with you, man. She drives me fuckin' wild.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Lynch just killed Sasha.


----------



## cavs25

Better than hogan lol


----------



## Arca9

That suplex was incredible. What a bump.


----------



## Mainboy

Bayley is so cute


----------



## Kronke

The BOSS selling like a BOSS.


----------



## chargebeam

Sasha is the female Dolph. She sells so good.


----------



## Bret Hart

Holy fuck, she delivers that suplex better than Reigns does anything.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I think of heroin whenever i see Bayley because she looks exactly like a heroin addict I used to know.


----------



## Medicaid

commentators bickering and arguments are distracting ... just call the fukkin matches.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Lynch is impressive


----------



## El Capitano

Becky is so smooth in the ring :banderas


----------



## Necramonium

Becky Lynch suplexed the shit out of Banks. XD


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Is Charlotte getting the Brock Lesnar break?


----------



## DeeGirl

The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


----------



## wkc_23

Becky fine af.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Jesus, Charlotte with those neck breakers!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crazyrvd123

Sara Del Ray working fucking magic.


----------



## Loose Reality

Medicaid said:


> commentators bickering and arguments are distracting ... just call the fukkin matches.



Vince has infiltrated the production truck, maybe?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hou713

crazyrvd123 said:


> Why would they no sell a good entrance? You make no sense and are just coming up with a theory based nothing on how people actually act.


What I'm saying is that not everyone will think it's a good entrance. This isn't based on nothing. I'm watching with casuals right now that don't like his entrance. You really don't see how his entrance might not be something that everyone likes? The main roster caters to many more demographics than NXT currently does.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

It just dawned on me that Becky Lynch uses Corey Graves's old submission.


----------



## Bret Hart

How would you guys describe Charlotte Flair? In terms of characteristics.


----------



## Arca9

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


We'll be lucky to see them afforded the time to perform like this. Gotta promote those Total Divas.


----------



## Phillies3:16

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


Everyone thought that when paige and emma came up.... And nothing. All these girls could come up tomorrow and would get thrown in 2 minute throw away matches.


----------



## Kronke

SASHA CONFIRMED DEAD


----------



## TJQ

Did I just hear a "better than Reigns" chant? :maury :ti


----------



## chargebeam

HOLY SHIT. These ladies are awesome! :banderas


----------



## looper007

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


Come they be wrestling in two minute thanksgiving matches dressed as Turkeys with the odd appearance on Total Divas.


----------



## I drink and I know things

These ladies are really working hard, and this is way better than anything the Divas do on the main roster, but I just can't take women's wrestling seriously. I can't help it.


----------



## crazyrvd123

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


Might want to tell the writers and Vince/Dunn that. The girls dont book the matches.


----------



## Arthurgos

We foolishly thought Paige and Emma would show everyone how its done when called up but Vince showed he is the issue. I hope these guys stay in NXT till HHH or Stephen make Vince realize Women's matches can steal the show.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Nikki Bella said:


> How would you guys describe Charlotte Flair? In terms of characteristics.


Quite possibly could be a dude...


----------



## Necramonium

Really digging Sasha's gear, not slutty like on the main roster Diva's.


----------



## cavs25

It's actually kind of funny that all these girls are better wrestlers than Reigns lol


----------



## Roxinius

My god Charlottes tits seems like they are just begging to pop out


----------



## Frost99

Poor Sheamy, nobody cares about him anymore (never did), OH & BTW if Balor & Becky are called up aka "the Irish r Coming" they're probably be turned into rember those "fry kidz" from the old school McDonalds Happy Meals?

Yep together with the Irish Ronald McDonald there stable will be "Pale Arches"


----------



## El Capitano

The boss slaying bitches


----------



## wkc_23

This is how you treat a diva's division, Vince. Take some notes from trips.


----------



## Bret Hart

Phillies3:16 said:


> Quite possibly could be a dude...


So I could be gay.....Fuck..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I have to imagine Bayley has to be among the strongest divas.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So is Charlotte/Bayley the new Flair/Sting or what?

:lmao Charlotte's gonna turn on her at least 85 times.


----------



## Spaz350

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The divas division is going to be so good when these girls are called up.


No, it won't. There is no "Divas Division" on the main roster. What you're referring to are just the tie-in segments for Total Divas.

Seriously, though, these ladies are fantastic but they won't save the divas division because they won't be allowed to. Simple as that.


----------



## crazyrvd123

hou713 said:


> What I'm saying is that not everyone will think it's a good entrance. This isn't based on nothing. I'm watching with casuals right now that don't like his entrance. You really don't see how his entrance might not be something that everyone likes? The main roster caters to many more demographics than NXT currently does.


What are their reasons for not liking it? And no I dont see anyway Balor and that entrance wont be over.


----------



## Cleavage

that dropkick :wall


----------



## Flashyelbow

This match is great!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid

These girls are going in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bayley is awesome!!!!


----------



## Chrome

Sure won't see good shit like this on the main roster.


----------



## thegockster

Who would have thought a divas match could follow the last match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

"Bayley's a goof, Maggle! Look at that stupid ponytail Maggle!"


----------



## Arca9

This match is making the main roster's divas look like fucking amateurs... these women are the essence of female wrestling in this company.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Phillies3:16 said:


> Quite possibly could be a dude...


She def looked very manly walking away from the camera in the back before the match.


----------



## goldigga

This match


----------



## Medicaid

looper007 said:


> Come they be wrestling in two minute thanksgiving matches dressed as Turkeys with the odd appearance on Total Divas.


or taking turns dancing with and kissing FAAAAAAAAAANDDDAAAANNGOOOOO


----------



## El Capitano

The women's division once again stepping up at a live event :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Making the main rosters 3 minutes divas matches look like the biggest joke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Charlotte should blade now


----------



## wkc_23

:banderas


----------



## FROSTY

What a fucking great match Balor the new #1 contender!! That is gonna be a hard act to follow for anyone, including Zayn & Owens.


----------



## chargebeam

I think this match proves the girls could main-event NXT one day.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Alright, I'm actually really enjoying a women's wrestling match. Hell may not be freezing over, but there's some frost on the ground.


----------



## barnesk9

Hot damn, every women's match at an NXT special has been amazing, I was really hoping this was gonna be the main event


----------



## Cleavage

what is Graves' beef with Becky, cause it's hilarious.


----------



## Lok

There girls are putting on a show!


----------



## Kabraxal

These women are showing up most of hte main roster period.... damn.


----------



## WaheemSterling

First time i've ever watched NXT. Unreal, can't believe im actually interested in a diva's match. Can they put these on RAW and get rid of everyone but Paige and AJ?


----------



## CoverD

Charlotte's body is fine, but that face...ugh.

Becky however... :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is exposing the ineptitude of the main roster Divas division.


----------



## Medicaid

this is my first time checking out Becky Lynch ... she is a BEAST!


----------



## Arca9

What the hell was that kick out all about Charlotte?


----------



## Phillies3:16

So this match is better than every raw of 2015 (aside from the sting showing up a few weeks ago)


----------



## looper007

Medicaid said:


> or taking turns dancing with and kissing FAAAAAAAAAANDDDAAAANNGOOOOO


Its sad in a way really.

These divas are putting on a great match but Vince and Co only care about making sure they promote Total Diva's and putting on ne two minute match to fill up time. It won't change.


----------



## crazyrvd123

chargebeam said:


> I think this match proves the girls could main-event NXT one day.


They already have.


----------



## Cleavage

Not gonna lie, i hope none of these divas get called up. 'Cause i would rather watch these matches than 3 minutes piss breaks.


----------



## Kronke

YEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Molfino

Serious question, is NXT actually good? 

I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now) 

But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?


----------



## Flashyelbow

Sasha wins!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ

BANKS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Best divas match I've seen in so so so so long.


----------



## Sarcasm1

YES!


----------



## Jhunt

YESSSS, BANKS FTW !


----------



## Stone Hot

ITS A NEW CHAMPION!!!


----------



## THANOS

SASHA!!! :banderas


----------



## PacoAwesome

Yes!!!!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

These ladies making the Divas look downright awful.


----------



## Tommy-V

The BOSS is the champ! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Yes!!!! Fuck Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Arca9

Strange finish... but awesome, awesome match, like unbelievable how much these women gave.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:clap 

I wanted Becky or Bayley to win but Sasha deserves this.


----------



## Kabraxal

Should have had Bayley win, but at least all of these women proved they can wrestle! Though we all knew that. Maybe someone on the Raw side would learn that <_<


----------



## elo

Incredible match, ridiculously creative finish, BRILLIANT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES! FINALLY! :mark:


----------



## Frost99

Applies a better crossface than Jon Boy's retarded STF, but hey what I'm I saying a broomstick could apply a better crossface than Jon Boy


----------



## Lok

New NxT womans champion! Wow!


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol ew, she got lipstick on her teeth.


----------



## Ham and Egger

DA BAWSE IS DA CHAMP! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOLY!!!! Banks wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

What was that ending!? I was so pump for the submission and then they change it to a pinfall. I mean, I'm really glad, but that doesn't look like what should really happens.


----------



## El Capitano

She actually pinned Charlotte :yes: :yes :yes :yes

The boss is in charge now :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

Molfino said:


> Serious question, is NXT actually good?
> 
> I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now)
> 
> But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?


Are you not watching?


----------



## thegockster

Great match again


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Dat clean heel win.


----------



## almostfamous

I enjoyed that more than the Balor/Neville match. I said it.


----------



## hou713

crazyrvd123 said:


> What are their reasons for not liking it? And no I dont see anyway Balor and that entrance wont be over.


One person thinks it takes a bit too long and both thought that it was "too weird" . I'm pretty sure he'll be over anyway for his wrestling alone, but I think he could be more over/get bigger pops if he just tweaked it some.


----------



## Medicaid

BOSS!


----------



## kokepepsi

Legit thought they botched the finish

:ti


----------



## Chrome

Good match, congrats to Sasha. :clap


----------



## finalnight

I now see why Triple H buried the main roster divas


----------



## chargebeam

WaheemSterling said:


> First time i've ever watched NXT. Unreal, can't believe im actually interested in a diva's match. Can they put these on RAW and get rid of everyone but Paige and AJ?


I suggest you go re-watch every NXT PPV Women's championship matches. You're gonna love it. Not a single championship match sucked so far.


----------



## Moto

THE BOSS IS A CHAMP!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That was pretty awesome. Weird finish, but good match. Made Charlotte look really strong.


----------



## thegockster

My girl Becky arrives :wink2:


----------



## Frost99

Kabraxal said:


> Should have had Bayley win, but at least all of these women proved they can wrestle! Though we all knew that. Maybe someone on the Raw side would learn that <_<



Nah that would imply that :vince2 would want to watch "wrestling" he's too busy watching DA LOOK & while poking :cena in the eye


----------



## SkolVikings94

Bailey Lesnar :kappa2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

That Bayley to Belly from the second rope though. :banderas


----------



## crazyrvd123

Molfino said:


> Serious question, is NXT actually good?
> 
> I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now)
> 
> But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?



Why dont you just watch it? You sit through 3 hours of garbage but wont watch something you heard was good on a free network?

Either you actually are trolling or a complete idiot.


----------



## Empress

The Boss wins! I'm so happy for Sasha but all those women put in 100% in that match! It's incredible to have them presented as credible performers and not just there for their looks. Incredible match with great spots.


----------



## Medicaid

almostfamous said:


> I enjoyed that more than the Balor/Neville match. I said it.


I thought it ... u said it.


----------



## Necramonium

I only just saw in the replay they bused that LD screen on the side of the ring. XD


----------



## hou713

Sasha is finally champ :banderas


----------



## Molfino

Phillies3:16 said:


> Are you not watching?


Nope. Gonna tune in for a bit i think.


----------



## Loose Reality

Molfino said:


> Serious question, is NXT actually good?
> 
> I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now)
> 
> But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?



You should give it a chance. It's consistently better than raw,smackdown and 90% of PPVs. And by some margin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous

thegockster said:


> My girl Becky arrives :wink2:


She definitely showed up. Like the new attire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:clap the ladies can go!!! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos

Molfino look at Twitter almost every proven wrestler is talking about how amazing NXT is not just us. Even Taz who was bashing WWE like a week ago lol.


----------



## Kronke

Sasha legit crying. Damn I love it. That's no fucking "total diva", that's a wrestler.


----------



## elo

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> What was that ending!? I was so pump for the submission and then they change it to a pinfall. I mean, I'm really glad, but that doesn't look like what should really happens.


Banks wore out her with the crossface (Charlotte was close to passing out) then rolls her over and she's too exhausted to kick out, was really clever, Japanese style finish.


----------



## wkc_23

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The only bad thing about this is that Bring Back Russo is going to be extra obnoxious now.

:fuck


----------



## CoverD

Molfino said:


> Serious question, is NXT actually good?
> 
> I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now)
> 
> But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?


It most certainly is...the storylines are actually well put together. And the wrestlers actually get to, you know...WRESTLE, instead of the filling the show with bullshit segments like Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Gotta love the sportsmanship. When a diva wins a title they earn automatic face status!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Sasha :mark: :homer


----------



## Arca9

Almost praying they don't get the call up, they are going to be sabotaged. I know it.


----------



## barnesk9

I'm excited about Banks winning and at the same time I'm upset because Bayley didn't, Damn you NXT for making me care about multiple women at once


----------



## Phoenix rising

Zayn owens 30 mins I'm hyped


----------



## Kabraxal

Sasha needs to teach some men how to heel it up... something about her just makes me want to boo her despite her obvious talent. It takes a lot for that to happen for me with a heel


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ugh, Graves just said "swag".


----------



## Flashyelbow

Naw fuck Wrestlemania, NXT is where I'll get my entertainment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Did anyone hear Pissed hhh shouting to turn LED's off?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sasha Banks theme song is pretty awesome.


----------



## Onyx

Why do heels and faces always hug at the end of a match?


----------



## Catsaregreat

NO MORE FUCKING HUGGING AND SHAKING HANDS!

I fucking hate that shit, if Owens pulls that crap im gonna puke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They should have kissed it out!


----------



## TJQ

Molfino said:


> Serious question, is NXT actually good?
> 
> I'm not trolling, just I've never really gave it a chance (I'm not even watching right now)
> 
> But people are saying it's better than Raw/Smackdown. Whats the script? Why ya'll loving NXT?


Just take my word on it, watch NXT Rival (the event on right now) the next chance you get. The main event hasn't even happened yet and this show as a whole has gone above and beyond just about everything the main roster has had to offer in recent memory. I promise you that you won't regret it.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Here we go. MOTY candidate incoming.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Fatal Four Way > Balor vs Neville. At least for me.


----------



## Dell

OMG I'm so happy right now, fuck yes Sasha killed it


----------



## Tommy-V

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The only bad thing about this is that Bring Back Russo is going to be extra obnoxious now.
> 
> :fuck


Expect lots of gifs lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The fatal four way was (11:54)


----------



## deathslayer

Looking back at main roster "divas"...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

NXT advertising their B-Show Wrestlemania on tonight's PPV.


----------



## ironcladd1

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> What was that ending!? I was so pump for the submission and then they change it to a pinfall. I mean, I'm really glad, but that doesn't look like what should really happens.


They can't make Charlotte look weak tapping out. It was original, so I'm happy with the way they did it.


----------



## Necramonium

Cleavage said:


> what is Graves' beef with Becky, cause it's hilarious.


She is portraying a rocker gimmick, he says that she is fake rocker, like the fake goth girls we saw years ago that thought wearing black made them goth. XD


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fantastic match. NXT is just making gold with how they run things. Proper booking, strong contenders, women treated equally and given proper match time. Just phenomenal.


----------



## Frost99

& HERE WE GO.....


----------



## kokepepsi

My first owens/steen match ever

It better not dissapoint


----------



## El Capitano

Finally what we all came here for :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Main Event time :mark:


----------



## Lok

Main Event time!


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565698144928014337
:trips2


----------



## animus

Never watched those chicas before. Bayley impressed the shif out of me.


----------



## Jhunt

This promo gets me everytime, so strong, the chemistry between the two counts a lot, it's surreal.


----------



## darkclaudio

Balor vs Neville ***1/4
Fatal Four Way ***1/4+


----------



## Kabraxal

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Fatal Four Way > Balor vs Neville. At least for me.


It was close, but the finish was better for Balor/Neville and that edged it.


----------



## chargebeam

So proud of these girls. They stole the show so far.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Catsaregreat said:


> NO MORE FUCKING HUGGING AND SHAKING HANDS!
> 
> I fucking hate that shit, if Owens pulls that crap im gonna puke.


Ever watch ROH?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Common theme which I think gets away from the main roster is that all these matches are that they are either for #1 contender or for a title and nothing more. People wrestling for a title and nothing more, something you hardly see nowadays.


----------



## Medicaid

OK, gotta do this real quick WWE, have a rematch at next NXT taping, have Sasha win, make it title versus NXT career.!!!, bring Charlotte up quick, and have her destroy the Divas besides Bellas, then bring in Rosey for Mania. there so much history here ...

1) Rosey is a huge wrestling fan, and has a clique called the four horsemen. 

2) Charlotte is upset, because she feels like Rosey is a one trick pony who doesn't deserve or can'T hang in a new environment. 

3) THE ONLY MATCH THAT WILL GIVE MANIA BUYS!!!

BOOK IT.


----------



## Mainboy

Posting this now as this match will be amazing as fuck


----------



## looper007

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Fatal Four Way > Balor vs Neville. At least for me.


I loved the Diva's match but No that Balor and Neville match was a wrestling clinical.


----------



## CoverD

KILL STEEN KILL!


----------



## cavs25

Necramonium said:


> She is portraying a rocker gimmick, he says that she is fake rocker, like the fake goth girls we saw years ago that thought wearing black made them goth. XD


It's absolutely hilarious to me :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Time for Kevin Owens to kick Zayn's ass.


----------



## chargebeam

Two guys from my hometown main-eventing a WWE program. I'm so happy right now. Take it home, guys. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just love this promo.


----------



## Phaedra

Graves hate for Lynch is fucking hilarious. And yeah that match was great, they actually didn't have that much time and see what they did? the main roster women can get that time on ppv's (unless you get fucked over) It's what you do with that time. Indicates to me that there is a lack of creativity with some of the divas putting matches together.


----------



## almostfamous

darkclaudio said:


> Balor vs Neville ***1/4
> Fatal Four Way ***1/4+


Personally I think you're underrating what we saw.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SO HYPED FOR THIS


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565698587200598016


----------



## crazyrvd123

KO has to win this match.


----------



## barnesk9

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Fatal Four Way > Balor vs Neville. At least for me.


Agreed, But I think its because the women's feud has been going for so long and we finally got to see Sasha Banks win the big one


----------



## El Capitano

Kill Owens Kill
Kill Owens Kill
Kill Owens Kill-


----------



## Catsaregreat

Phillies3:16 said:


> Ever watch ROH?


whats your point?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Fatal Four Way > Balor vs Neville. At least for me.


:fact


----------



## Arca9

"THESE GOD DAMN INDIE NOBODIES EMBARRASING MY SUPERSTARS?! THIS ISN'T SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT DAMN IT!"


----------



## CoverD

Don't fuck this stream up now WWE Network...Christ...


----------



## Phillies3:16

Goosebumps


----------



## Frost99

FUCK could you have imaged a WrestleMaina build up between the two for the NXT Title? Not a main event spot, not even a mid-card spot. Hell let them open the show & raise the bar......


----------



## MEMS

BIG match feel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm torn here. I love both guys!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

HOLY SHIT HIS THEME SONG
:banderas


----------



## El Capitano

Yes love the backstage walk to the ring. Classic touch :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

Goosebumps.


----------



## Sarcasm1

love backstage entrances


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm still waiting for Owens to make a small child cry.

That'd make my year.


----------



## pwlax8

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Common theme which I think gets away from the main roster is that all these matches are that they are either for #1 contender or for a title and nothing more. People wrestling for a title and nothing more, something you hardly see nowadays.



There's two matches on the card that didn't involve a title or contendership


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thegockster

Loving the theme


----------



## TJQ

The continuation of one of the greatest feuds in professional wrestling history has finally arrived

:trips9:trips5:trips8

SAMI'S GEAR :mark: :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

These two are gonna kill each other. :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

I really don't want Sami to lose the belt so soon, but i also really want Kev to win. AHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565698920815525889


----------



## chargebeam




----------



## cavs25

HHH really knows how to make a match feel important.


----------



## Insomnia

Let's go! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

When did they start using the steel cage / hiac music for nxt?


----------



## witchblade000

I see Kevin Owens as the next Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Lok

Owens in the ring and here comes Zayn!


----------



## ironcladd1

Phaedra said:


> Graves hate for Lynch is fucking hilarious.


Well she did steal his finisher :wink2:


----------



## bonkertons

NXT being NXT.


----------



## joeysnotright

Who do I root for?!? 
This show has been amazing thus far. So stoked for the main event.


----------



## Arthurgos

In like Graves and his hate for Lynch while still saying she has what it takes. Reminds me of old school Heel Lawler xD


----------



## Ledg

It's a nice touch the commentary don't speak during their entrances. Me like.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

absolutely love how the announcers stayed silent during those entrances


----------



## El Capitano

These two finally fucking made it to the big leagues :clap:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Sasha deserved this. 

MAIN EVENT TIME :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

HHH bringing back dem main event backstage walking stuff :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Man JoJo fucking sucks.


----------



## Phillies3:16




----------



## Necramonium




----------



## Leonardo Spanky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565697780300382208


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am beyond hyped. I'm more hyped than Mojo!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

These two are gonna MURDER each other.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

pwlax8 said:


> There's two matches on the card that didn't involve a title or contendership
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Eh, you got me, but one match was because one cost the OTHER a chance at a contendership and the other was because one attacked the other after the loss of a contendership.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I simply love how everything is better in NXT. Even JoJo kicks ass introducing people. :banderas


----------



## Jhunt

I believe this will top Neville vs Zayn.


----------



## DeeGirl

Cleavage said:


> HHH bringing back dem main event backstage walking stuff :mark:


I've missed them. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I like how there was no commentary during the entrances. I wish they would do that more often for the title fights on the main roster.


----------



## TJQ

I'm genuinely marking out right now, just as hard as I was when Zayn won the NXT Title. I don't know how they're able to top themselves with each new special.


----------



## Loose Reality

What's the chant for Owens?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arca9

Will mark out like a bitch for a Package Piledriver.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm not sure I can take it,


----------



## Cleavage

Ledg said:


> It's a nice touch the commentary don't speak during their entrances. Me like.


and during the introductions.


----------



## CoverD

I would absolutely love to see Kevin Owens and Bray Wyatt absolutely maul one another in a match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

A PPV so stellar the bathroom break was a No DQ match


----------



## ironcladd1

Ledg said:


> It's a nice touch the commentary don't speak during their entrances. Me like.


Yep. Raw commentators do too much attention whoring


----------



## Chrome

Lose Owens Lose chant. :lol

And some people have the nerve to complain about this crowd. :kobe


----------



## Frost99

So proud to be a mother Canucker right now from the Harts, Russo's, Coplands, Storms, Jericho's all the way to Owens & Sami


----------



## Jhunt

Loose Reality said:


> What's the chant for Owens?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


FIGHT OWENS FIGHT !


----------



## Phillies3:16

Loose Reality said:


> What's the chant for Owens?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fight owens fight


----------



## Bret Hart

This is a Wrestlemania calibre match up. These two deserve 80,000 strong chanting for them both.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Atmosphere is awesome for this match :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Owens heeling it up here :lol


----------



## Cleavage

Kevin going to the larry zbyszko school of stalling


----------



## TJQ

Loose Reality said:


> What's the chant for Owens?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"FIGHT OWENS FIGHT"

Carrying over from the

FIGHT STEEN FIGHT/KILL STEEN KILL chants from the indies.


----------



## El Capitano

Owens heeling it up


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Crowd is smarky as fuck and Owens can still get them to boo.


----------



## barnesk9

ironcladd1 said:


> Owens heeling it up here :lol


Classic heel work, its beautiful


----------



## Necramonium

Owens playing dem headgames. xD


----------



## Phillies3:16

The crowd doesn't even know who to cheer for haha


----------



## elo

GIF THEM CLOTHESLINES BITCHES!


----------



## El Capitano

They are going brutalize each other :mark: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Dat Sell. :lol


----------



## Arca9

Zayn watched HBK vs Hogan before this match.


----------



## barnesk9

Zayn selling like a damn champ


----------



## Kronke

LOL Sami's sells making KO look like Bork.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sami sellin like a mofo!!


----------



## cavs25

Dat chopppp


----------



## Kabraxal

That might have been the hardest chop I've seen.. heard... whatever. Wow.


----------



## Phillies3:16

That. Chop. God damn.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Sami must have been watching his Mr Perfect tapes before this. Dat Selling.


----------



## Bret Hart

Kabraxal said:


> That might have been the hardest chop I've seen.. heard... whatever. Wow.


That was so hard, it hurt me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That chop, popped!


----------



## Necramonium

Is Owens wearing tights under those shorts?


----------



## CoverD

If only WWE creative booked / built up matches like this nowadays...maybe they'd have 3-4 million subscribers by now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

That chop scared my dog. And I'm wearing headphones.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Necramonium said:


> Is Owens wearing tights under those shorts?


Probably compression shorts


----------



## barnesk9

The crowd should just start the circlejerk now and chant for everything that happens in this match until its over THATS how awesome it is, Well that's what would be happening if I was in the crowd anyway


----------



## TJQ

Roderick Strong would shed a tear for that chop.


----------



## Loose Reality

That's why wrestlers rebound of the ropes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Zayn is trying to out-Ziggler Ziggler with his selling tonight!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Zayn has set his selling to: Video game mode.


----------



## CoverD

Necramonium said:


> Is Owens wearing tights under those shorts?


Looks like it, or some kind of UnderArmour.

When I played rugby, it wasn't uncommon to wear stuff like that under our shorts. (Then again, they're short shorts...don't want people grabbing your shorts to tackle you.)


----------



## TJQ

From big daddy Meltzer.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami in full on El Generico bump/bounce around like a mad man.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can't wait for Steen vs Wyatt to headline PPVs.


----------



## Chrome

Owens with dem chops. :banderas


----------



## Arca9

Those chops are something fierce.


----------



## pwlax8

I really like the video packages. As someone who rarely watches NXT, they do a very good job of summing up the events leading up to the match and getting you invested. That and every match has a decent enough storyline. I would say the weakest storyline this take over is probably Itami - Breeze, and that storyline mimics the Rusev - Cena feud currently going closely


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

"This is wrestling, ya fuck face!"


----------



## CoverD

wkc_23 said:


>


Haha, mirror image of my sig almost.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Call me crazy but I think lesnar vs owens would be awesome


----------



## Sarcasm1

Haha Owens mocking Sami.


----------



## El Capitano

Dem chops :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

Sami, selling like a beast lol.


----------



## T0M

Owens is great at kicking your ass as a heel and Zayn is great at baby face selling.


----------



## TJQ

KILL OWENS KILL
KILL OWENS KILL
KILL OWENS KILL

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

9:42. these guys have a looong way to go


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Albert is the WORST. On top of confusing who is who in the matches, he completely gave away the ending to the Balor Neville match. It was pretty obvious Balor was going to win when Albert couldn't even remember Neville's name. I don't understand how this guy has been around so long, he's never been good at anything. Send him back to WWE at least and quit ruining NXT.


----------



## CoverD

Phillies3:16 said:


> Call me crazy but I think anyone vs owens would be awesome


Fixed it for ya. :grin2:


----------



## hou713

Kevin Owens is gonna go far


----------



## deathslayer

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> 9:42. these guys have a looong way to go


good


----------



## chargebeam

YOU MISSED! :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

JamJamGigolo said:


> Albert is the WORST. On top of confusing who is who in the matches, he completely gave away the ending to the Balor Neville match. It was pretty obvious Balor was going to win when Albert couldn't even remember Neville's name. I don't understand how this guy has been around so long, he's never been good at anything. Send him back to WWE at least and quit ruining NXT.


And still he is doing a better job than Cole, JBL and King. XD


----------



## I drink and I know things

I have to piss so fucking bad because I haven't wanted to leave my couch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Owens is basically a smaller Brock Lesnar here.

I love Sami but he should get demolished here like Cena did at Summerslam


----------



## Leather Rebel

Of all NXT matches tonight, this one is the most WWE typycal bookin of them all.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Lmao Owens!


----------



## DeeGirl

Comparing Owens to Lesnar? 
Let's not get carried away here.

Oh and comparing Zayn with Cena? :no:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

wkc_23 said:


>


Damn how did you make that so fast?

Awesome gif though!


----------



## finalnight

Comparing Kevin Owens to Brock Lesnar? :facepalm


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

JamJamGigolo said:


> Albert is the WORST. On top of confusing who is who in the matches, he completely gave away the ending to the Balor Neville match. It was pretty obvious Balor was going to win when Albert couldn't even remember Neville's name. I don't understand how this guy has been around so long, he's never been good at anything. Send him back to WWE at least and quit ruining NXT.


Go watch his New Japan tag team run. He's great.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of all NXT matches tonight, this one is the most WWE typycal bookin of them all.


Slow build, story telling and in ring psychology. Not really wwe typical


----------



## Cleavage

Love me some blue thunder bomb.


----------



## FROSTY

I would really like to wreck Bayley one good time.

And then punch her in her man jaw lol.


----------



## chargebeam

DAT SUPERKICK.


----------



## Necramonium

Phillies3:16 said:


> Slow build, story telling and in ring psychology. Not really wwe typical


Dont forget good booking!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stenalizer!!!


----------



## Loose Reality

That shoulder breaker is sick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Of all NXT matches tonight, this one is the most WWE typycal bookin of them all.


I'm thinking you just tuned in if you think that.


----------



## Empress

wkc_23 said:


>


Beautiful spot. One of my favorite of tonight. 

This has been an amazing PPV so far.


----------



## TJQ

OMFG PLEASE HIT THE BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking brootal. My god.


----------



## CoverD

Empress said:


> Beautiful spot. One of my favorite of tonight.
> 
> This has been an amazing PPV so far.


I'd pay $19.99 if I could get 12 NXT PPVs instead of WWE PPVs.


----------



## pwlax8

Necramonium said:


> Dont forget good booking!



I think he meant in terms of the match. I was thinking that this was looking like a typical Cena PPV match, but now the offense is starting to balance out


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owen just got broken in half.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Ugh Sami hit his head hard.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kronke

Ouch, hard bump by Sami there.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami is so concussed after that


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Necramonium said:


> And still he is doing a better job than Cole, JBL and King. XD


I disagree. I still like King for nostalgia value even though he's senile now, and I appreciate when JBL goes off script and just shits on the crappy product. Cole sucks of course, but he's a serviceable play by play guy who doesn't give away the ending of matches like Albert did. I mean I kind of knew Balor was going to win, but I definitely knew on the preshow when Albert couldn't remember Neville's name. He forgot who was who during the match too.

What was the good thing that Prince Albert ever did? I feel like he's been around for 20 years and I cant understand why.


----------



## Stone Hot

fuck ouch that landing


----------



## Loose Reality

Hope he is just selling



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ

PLEASE END THIS WITH A PACKAGE PILEDRIVER, PLEASE. BETTER YET, REUSE THIS


----------



## Cleavage

Sami selling that concussion RIP! title run


----------



## finalnight

He's selling the concussion. Good though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Concussion city.


----------



## Ledg

That's some selling by Sami.


----------



## wkc_23

That had to hurt Zayn more than it did Owen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big poppa Powerbomb


----------



## [email protected]

my ..... got concussed


----------



## Necramonium

Zayn sure knows how to sell his fatigue.


----------



## finalnight

Referee stoppage inc.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Owens working stiff


----------



## Flashyelbow

My money is on Regal stopping the match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl

Zayn has no idea where he is.


----------



## Kronke

Yep, that whole spot was selling. Fooled me. Damn, hes good.


----------



## CoverD

I can't tell if he's selling or if that's legit...


----------



## Cleavage

TJQ said:


> PLEASE END THIS WITH A PACKAGE PILEDRIVER, PLEASE. BETTER YET, REUSE THIS


I miss PWG tozawa so much


----------



## Kabraxal

Don't do a "can't continue and ref calls it" finish... hate those finishes with a passion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

STOP THIS MATCH!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam

The ultimate underdog.


----------



## finalnight

Necramonium said:


> Zayn sure knows how to sell his fatigue.


He went to the Roman Reigns School of Wrestling


----------



## MEMS

They're gonna put the strap on Owens huh


----------



## Sarcasm1

He is selling this well


----------



## Phillies3:16

Thats how you tell a fucking story. TAKE NOTE HEAD WWE WRITERS.


----------



## El Capitano

Fucking hell Owens is murdering him


----------



## Cleavage

Sami hooking dem bitches in the crowd, what a fuckin' stud


----------



## Kabraxal

Big misstep by NXT... big big misstep. Fucking mistake.

Cannot stand those finishes. Just let him fucking pin him.


----------



## Tommy-V

Sami getting murdered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Destroy him Owens!


----------



## Ham and Egger

This suckkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Damn, That is the easiest way to tell it's a work. I wish they didn't do those spots. Aw damn. Now they are playing up on smarks knowing about the squeeze of the hand after a big spot to let you know you are ok.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Owens by KO, holy shit....


----------



## Flashyelbow

Owens champ!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium

wtf is going on.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:tucky


----------



## Kronke

Writing Zayn off for a few weeks to work in the UAE.


----------



## DeeGirl

Sami


----------



## finalnight

Good job for that fan selling this like Undertaker just lost


----------



## ironcladd1

Wow WTF


----------



## TJQ

Cleavage said:


> I miss PWG tozawa so much


So do I, he was so fucking entertaining. 

On another note, JEEEEEEEEEEEEESUS OWENS :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Wait. Titles change hands when the ref ends the match?


----------



## CoverD

YES!


----------



## hou713

He could've at least pinned him


----------



## almostfamous

KO win


----------



## Jhunt

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !


KILL STEEN KILL, KILL STEEN KILL !!

(World class selling by Zayn)


----------



## El Capitano

I hate these finishes but it was great storytelling :mark:


----------



## MEMS

Heckuva job making Owens out to be a dominant force.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

KO win by KO!


----------



## Cleavage

dat storytelling :done


----------



## Sarcasm1

TKO


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm They're chanting Z-Pack


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

since when does a match being called off = a new champion?


----------



## T0M

The stop was underwhelming but I like the storytelling in the match.


----------



## Lok

Woooooooooow! New champ.


----------



## Chrome

Owens won by basically beating the shit out of him. I'll take it. :tucky


----------



## TheAbsentOne

That's how you showcase someone as a truly dominate force.


----------



## Arca9




----------



## cavs25

Kabraxal said:


> Big misstep by NXT... big big misstep. Fucking mistake.
> 
> Cannot stand those finishes. Just let him fucking pin him.


It was their first match. Relax, this is how you build a feud and tell a story.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Incredible match and a unique way to book a championship match. NXT is five for five!


----------



## Delbusto

Man I was hoping for a package piledriver so badly, still some vicious powerbombs though.


----------



## [email protected]

probably did it so devitt can fight for Zayns honor, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KO via KO!


----------



## Stone Hot

Great match and great ending.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KEVIN OWENS VIA TKO.

AWESOME FINISH!!!!


----------



## x78

This is supposed to be 'good'? :|


----------



## Loose Reality

Don't care for that. Simply setting up the rematch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't know titles changed hands on ref stoppage???? I'd rather have had a legit pin...

Glad Finn Balor is #1 contender though, am I sensing a triple threat match coming cos Sami has his rematch too?


----------



## finalnight

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> since when does a match being called off = a new champion?


Since forever in wrestling, MMA boxing, and kickboxing


----------



## Flashyelbow

x78 said:


> This is supposed to be 'good'? :|



Yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## barnesk9

Didn't like the result personally but it made Owens look like an absolute monster and made Zayn look tough because he never gave up.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm okay with this ending. It's gonna be a hell of a ride between these two. :mark:


----------



## MEMS

blauzayn said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !
> 
> 
> KILL STEEN KILL, KILL STEEN KILL !!
> 
> (World class selling by Zayn)


You mean Owens


----------



## Phaedra

In shock, that was such an uncomfortable match to watch, jesus. Bloody hell.

now I know you can win a title that way.


----------



## Phillies3:16

And that, ladies and gents, is your new monster. Fucking kevin owens. He's going to be huge. Great match, great story. Best part, the story just started. Keep Vince's dirty fingers off this please.


----------



## wkc_23

KO'd


----------



## Necramonium

So Sami lost in his first match defending his title? Wtf.


----------



## crazyrvd123

chargebeam said:


> Wait. Titles change hands when the ref ends the match?


In a logical promotion yes. Owens did not break any rules.


----------



## Arthurgos

KO WIN!!! HHH knows his audience everyone are shitting themselves  I hope Zayn is not legit injured though...


----------



## El Capitano

My only minor issue is that it makes the pop-up Powerbomb look weak as fuck.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Simply brutal ending. Reminds me of Smackdown! 2 on Playstation when you use a finisher and the match ended inmediatly.


----------



## DeeGirl

Great PPV overall (although wish Enzo and big Cass were booked). 

Zayn got murdered. Their feud is going to be awesome. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

That show went beyond words. NXT is a constant reminder of why I love professional wrestling.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+

x78 said:


> This is supposed to be 'good'? :|


What? You have a problem or smoething?


----------



## Cleavage

all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


----------



## barnesk9

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> since when does a match being called off = a new champion?


That's how it always is if it isn't a DQ..... or at least its supposed to be that way all the time


----------



## Ham and Egger

I like the finish for the match. They should use more ref stoppage spots for title matches.


----------



## Kabraxal

cavs25 said:


> It was their first match. Relax, this is how you build a few and tell a story.


This reminded me far too much of the NWA in the late 80s with the idiotic ref stoppages. Hated it then, hate it now. Even if I normally love NXT and booking, I will call them out when they do something dumb. That finish was dumb for me.


----------



## Kronke

LOL at the jerkoffs that didnt get their payoff ASAP and are shitting on this match.

NEWSFLASH geniuses, this feud is just beginning.


----------



## T0M

Triple H has built a monster within two matches. Kudos.


----------



## Jhunt

MEMS said:


> You mean Owens


I guess you can say that, if you feel like it.


----------



## Pharmakon

What a swerve, I have :nowords


----------



## Dragonballfan

Necramonium said:


> So Sami lost in his first match defending his title? Wtf.


He beat Neville clean in their rematch on NXT a few weeks ago


----------



## samizayn

Sami Zayn is outrageously good at this.


Juggernaut Reigns said:


> since when does a match being called off = a new champion?


Since UFC :vince$


----------



## PoisonMouse

I think he's legit concussed guys. Either way Owens looks like a MONSTER now.


----------



## Mr. I

Wins by KO!


----------



## Batz

Couldn't look away. What a match. What psychology.

Fantastic way to end it. Great main event tbh. Both guys told one hell of a story.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ham and Egger said:


> I like the finish for the match. They should use more ref stoppage spots for title matches.


No no and no. Ugh. We don't need an NWA version 2.


----------



## Medicaid

weatherwarden said:


> I didn't know titles changed hands on ref stoppage???? I'd rather have had a legit pin...
> 
> Glad Finn Balor is #1 contender though, am I sensing a triple threat match coming cos Sami has his rematch too?


guess it was a KO technically , though Sami did it to himself by trying such a high risk move off the ropes to the outside and then landing on his head.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

x78 said:


> This is supposed to be 'good'? :|


Vicious heel wins by tko. Underdog babyface gets 'hurt', not pinned. Story building. Owens is a force. Zayn goes after the monster and his belt back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Match was a masterpiece of storytelling but...






You ain't seen nothing yet...


----------



## Chrome

Cleavage said:


> all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


This was his 2nd defense, his 1st defense he retained in a rematch against Neville.


----------



## CoverD

Ham and Egger said:


> I like the finish for the match. They should use more ref stoppage spots for title matches.


Should've been used with Lesnar vs. Cena.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That is all.​


----------



## crazyrvd123

samizayn said:


> Sami Zayn is outrageously good at this.
> 
> 
> Since UFC :vince$


Since logic...


----------



## SeiyaKanie

Necramonium said:


> So Sami lost in his first match defending his title? Wtf.


He won against Neville at rematch


----------



## wkc_23

Dem reactions lol. That was a baddddd beatdown though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hopefully Fast Lane is just as good!


Am I right, guys?



LOL


----------



## goldigga

How can you not love that finish. 

Zayn looks strong (dat selling), Owens looks like a monster heel (KO wins with the TKO) and the feud can continue straight away or after Balor's match with Owens.

Can't have a clean win for their first match.


----------



## finalnight

Oooh, WWE 24, watch it if you haven't.


----------



## Lok

Overall great show!


----------



## Cleavage

Owens vs. the entire NXT roster is gonna incredible

POWERBOMB PARTY


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Cleavage said:


> all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


The chase for him is so much better IMO. And I think Owens needed to win this match more than Zayn.


----------



## Kabraxal

Kronke said:


> LOL at the jerkoffs that didnt get their payoff ASAP and are shitting on this match.
> 
> NEWSFLASH geniuses, this feud is just beginning.


It's not getting a payoff... it's hating ref stoppages. Next time read and think before trying to insult people and only making yourself look the fool.


----------



## NastyYaffa

THat match was AMAZING.


----------



## charlesxo

RIP in peace Zayn :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

weatherwarden said:


> I didn't know titles changed hands on ref stoppage???? I'd rather have had a legit pin...
> 
> Glad Finn Balor is #1 contender though, am I sensing a triple threat match coming cos Sami has his rematch too?


of course they do
its just like if a wrestler was to pass out to a submission for a title match
you would lose the title on that

this was a good ending
it keeps both Zayn and owens strong

Thats how you do a PPV WWE

The NXT title match and the womens title match, as well as the Balor vs Neville match were all amazing.


----------



## PoisonMouse

That match was BRUTAL. Yeah, it was more of a storytelling set up match but meh, hooray for actual storytelling!


----------



## Bushmaster

That kickout from Zayn after the 2nd powerbomb was so beautiful. That's storytelling right there :mj2 

Surprised at how the match went, didn't think Zayn would lose it so fast.


----------



## Pharmakon

10/10 PPV indeed, I never expected a screwjob like this one.
_*The Winter Park Screwjob*_


----------



## elo

Loose Reality said:


> Don't care for that. Simply setting up the rematch.


Which is perfectly fine, you write Zayn off for a while now with SERIOUS concussion, like at least a month and Balor goes after Owens would be how I do it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sephiroth said:


> I have a feeling Owens will end up demolishing Zayn, but it will end in a DQ setting up a big gimmick match in the future.


Close enough


----------



## deathslayer

Owens vs Lesnar

Powerbomb vs German Suplex!


----------



## joeysnotright

That was a great show. Owens is a killer. I hope Sami isn't legitimately injured though.


----------



## Reptilian

Excellent finish, what a monster Kevin Owens is :mark:


----------



## mansofa

Please let this be Kevin Owens way of finishing a match. Knocking them the fuck out!!!


----------



## The True Believer

Cleavage said:


> all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


He defended the belt against Neville. :genius


----------



## Empress

IDONTSHIV said:


> KO via KO!


Owens showed no mercy. I'm not sure if Sami is that good of a seller or if he's injured.


This was an incredible PPV. I just may keep the Network after this free month just for NXT alone. I'll never understand how the WWE gets it so right with NXT but it's amateur hour with the main roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Uh oh, it took long enough for people to turn on NXT.

I guess Triple H is the devil again, right?


----------



## Kabraxal

birthday_massacre said:


> of course they do
> its just like if a wrestler was to pass out to a submission for a title match
> you would lose the title on that
> 
> this was a good ending
> it keeps both Zayn and owens strong


That would have been a better finish. He doesn't tap and passes out. A much better way to finish a match.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+

Kabraxal said:


> It's not getting a payoff... it's hating ref stoppages. Next time read and think before trying to insult people and only making yourself look the fool.


Your the only one compalining about the ref stoppage while everyone else is praising this match and the finish. So your the one who looks like a fool.


----------



## Necramonium

The match reminds me of Lesnar german suplexing the shit out of Cena.


----------



## almostfamous

Owens and Zayne are master storytellers. Theses guys could feud for ten more years and keep it interesting.


----------



## Arca9

Owens vs Balor is going to be a treat aswell, well have a good night everybody!


----------



## Mox Girl

To be honest, I enjoyed Balor vs Neville more than the main event. Both excellent matches though! Oh, and the Women's match was great too.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Kabraxal said:


> It's not getting a payoff... it's hating ref stoppages. Next time read and think before trying to insult people and only making yourself look the fool.


"The match has to be stopped because you absolutely destroyed your opponent" is FAR better build as a monster than "Oh you pinned him."


----------



## barnesk9

R Evolution was better than this show but I still very much enjoyed this one.

I knew the NXT title match finish was gonna be something screwy like that, I would have definitely preferred that the women's match was the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That show was a big (Y) for me. Women really stole the show, which is amazing when you think about current WWE product. More ref stoppages need to happen, so the audience sells it properly. Had a lotta fun with this show. :clap


----------



## Pharmakon

Remember, Balor is still the #1 Contender
*Balor Will Rise*


----------



## Leather Rebel

I found this ending just perfect. Referee stopig the match have sense. Owens would simply kill Zayn if it was necessary to win, and when Zayn still kick out after three powerbombs, referee simply doesn't have other option. *Is their job.*

Also, this was no NQ, this was TKO. My only minor gripe is that maybe Owens could have another feud and then move to Zayn, but this is what we got, and works.


----------



## SkolVikings94

Is it wrong to enjoy this more than RAW?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The babyface chase for his belt back against the monster is wrestling 101. 

TKO win builds everything perfect. These two guys get it, and have been doing this for years. I can only hope to see this feud headlining Mania soon.


----------



## wkc_23

Your new monster.


----------



## Arthurgos

Love the KO ending Zayn not taking a pin no matter what till the end. I cannot wait for him to come back or the next NXT PPV potentially getting another stellar triple threat .


----------



## sonny ono

Cant be the only one who was wishing for a package piledriver but the ending was good nonetheless.


----------



## Kabraxal

DGenerationMC said:


> Uh oh, it took long enough for people to turn on NXT.
> 
> I guess Triple H is the devil again, right?


Not turning on it at all. Most of the night was good. And even the best company at the peak will make a bad call. Still had Balor/Neville and that fatal four way... so even if the main event under delivered and had a terrible finish, it's an overall win.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Wouldnt be surprised if they rip this ending and have Reigns beat Bryan the same way


----------



## DemBoy

Fucking Owens looked like a beast out there and Graves comparing his monstrosity with Lesnar was just :banderas

Gotta say though, the moment of the night was Sasha winning the belt.

Also, i smell a triple threat match for the title on the next Special.


----------



## Kronke

PoisonMouse said:


> "The match has to be stopped because you absolutely destroyed your opponent" is FAR better build as a monster than "Oh you pinned him."


:clap


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> That would have been a better finish. He doesn't tap and passes out. A much better way to finish a match.


Nah I like the knock out 

basically it was a TKO

KO is on his shirt for Kevin Owens but now he can say he Knocked Out Zayn.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Cleavage said:


> all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


It honestly worked out fantastically. 
Sami as a face is much better chasing the title and this will just lead to a much bigger pay off when he finally takes it back from Owens.

Also having Owens celebrating like he was chasing the title for months on end like Zayn after only being their for 2 months was brilliant.


----------



## TheDazzler

I`m little disappointed by the final match. So all this Sami Zayn`s redemption story was for... 2 months title run. Also the title changing hadns by referee stopeage- I don`t know about it. Don`t get me wrong, nothing against Kevin, I like him since he was in ROH.

Womens match stole the show, definitelly. All four girls were great, I expected Bayley to win, but I`m okay with Sasha too. Sky is the limit for her.


----------



## looper007

My first NXT show and I have to say it delivered in the spades.

Proper booking = Awesome wrestling show

Owens was made too look like a monster heel and Zayn looked and sold like a great babyface should. This will be a awesome feud. Owens/Balor should be awesome. Sad that people can't wait for a feud to build these days.

The 4 way Divas match is the best womens match I've seen in WWE for god knows how long.

Balor/Neville was my MOTN and MOTY so far. Balor looked like a star.

Itami/Breeze was a good opener

the only let down were the two matches following the opener were below par. But this delivered in spades. Have to give major credit to the Divas for following that Balor/Neville match and delivering a top match.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Hopefully Fast Lane is just as good!
> 
> 
> Am I right, guys?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


:jordan4


----------



## x78

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vicious heel wins by tko. Underdog babyface gets 'hurt', not pinned. Story building. Owens is a force. Zayn goes after the monster and his belt back.


I love KO/stoppage endings, but this really wasn't well executed at all. See Ziggler/Del Rio, Ambrose/Regal or even Zayn/Graves from NXT last year for examples of how it should be done. TBH I missed most of the match so maybe that affected my perception, I came back pretty much in time to see Zayn 'botch' a spot and bang his head, but the whole thing just felt pretty lame to me, after seeing that I understand why some people were saying Owens had poor ring psychology prior to his debut. I'm still happy Owens has the belt though as he seems to be much more interesting than Zayn.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

EAT SLEEP POWERBOMB REPEAT


----------



## TheAbsentOne

SkolVikings94 said:


> Is it wrong to enjoy this more than RAW?


No, because this is infinitely better. I can't bring myself to watch even 20-30 minutes of an episode of RAW, but I sat through this whole show on the edge of my seat and I couldn't wait to see what happened next.

Wrestling 101, NXT gets it.


----------



## Bullydully

Holy shit I almost legit cried for a kayfabe murdering. Incredible story, awesome match.

I don't know, this show as a whole may have just topped R-Evolution imo.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kabraxal said:


> Not turning on it at all. Most of the night was good. And even the best company at the peak will make a bad call. Still had Balor/Neville and that fatal four way... so even if the main event under delivered and had a terrible finish, it's an overall win.












Understood, let's just hope things don't get out of hand.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The people in the crowd nearly in tears. Zayn is such an awesome underdog baby face.


----------



## Spaz350

A couple people have mentioned it, I'm a bit curious myself - I'm wondering if Sami might be legit concussed. The shot he took to the head during that Asai Moonsault didn't look like it was intentional, he looked legitimately dazed and disoriented lying there.


----------



## Kabraxal

PoisonMouse said:


> "The match has to be stopped because you absolutely destroyed your opponent" is FAR better build as a monster than "Oh you pinned him."


I. Don't. Like. Ref. Stoppages. Never have. I find it a stupid finish to a match. Didn't help, that NWA overdid it and made it impossible for me to ever like that kind of finish ever again. It's cheap and honestly, after the brutal matches and no stoppages we've seen, it isn't consistent with what we have seen.


----------



## samizayn

crazyrvd123 said:


> Since logic...


Nah, a physician actually calling the thing off is pure MMA these days, traditional wrestling booking would have it be a count out. Regardless I cannot wait for the rest of this to play out. It was a good call IMO.


Spaz350 said:


> A couple people have mentioned it, I'm a bit curious myself - I'm wondering if Sami might be legit concussed. The shot he took to the head during that Asai Moonsault didn't look like it was intentional, he looked legitimately dazed and disoriented lying there.


It's definitely possible, but not the reason for the match ending.


----------



## Kronke

TheDazzler said:


> I`m little disappointed by the final match. So all this Sami Zayn`s redemption story was for... 2 months title run. Also the title changing hadns by referee stopeage- I don`t know about it. Don`t get me wrong, nothing against Kevin, I like him since he was in ROH.


Whenever Zayn and KO destroy each other again at the next PPV, and Zayn goes over, you will look back at this and laugh.


----------



## Empress

SkolVikings94 said:


> Is it wrong to enjoy this more than RAW?


It's the only right thing to do. NXT is superior to RAW in every way.


----------



## islesfan13

Becky is the best diva in NXT right now.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

And this is why I was reluctant to this special being so soon after the last. None of the matches had enough build to them to make them really feel special. Don't get me wrong, pretty much everything was good, but the only match with this event that I would consider great was Neville/Balor, where at previous events, almost all the matches were great. I hate to bitch about this, as I loved the other NXT specials, but this just felt like an extended regular weekly episode of NXT. Again, aside from Neville/Balor, there was nothing really to write home about IMO, and knowing the next special is only a month away, I don't know how excited I am, which I hate saying. This just felt rushed, maybe saving this event for March instead of holding the next event then would've made it better & mean more. I don't know, this one unfortunately didn't do it for me.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565709138500812800
:maury :maury


----------



## Mr. I

[USER][/USER]


PoisonMouse said:


> I think he's legit concussed guys. Either way Owens looks like a MONSTER now.


Yeah if Sami was concussed I don't think Owens would give him _six_ powerbombs. 
Kevin Owens won by KO/ref stoppage. Perfect.


----------



## Kabraxal

DGenerationMC said:


> Understood, let's just hope things don't get out of hand.


Though how they are going to book forward now with Balor is going to be tricky. Unless they put that on hold for Zayne, though that means a month with nothing for the belt.


----------



## mezomi

So lets see....

The first match was a solid opener but nothing special. The next two after that were really really sloppy. I was disappointed especially with no weapons in the No DQ match. Balor and Nevile did a great job but it was more of a standard good match than anything incredible. The Divas match really proved that the Divas can wrestle just as good as the men. The final match really was not special from a pure wrestling perspective, however it told a story exceptionally well.

The undercard was sloppy at times but the last three matches were fantastic. I'd say this is the third best event behind Arival and REvolution.


----------



## Smarky Smark

I was legit disturbed by the beating Zayn took at the end. 


Balor vs Neville was 5 stars in my opinion, based on the heat for the match and the match itself. 

Rich Brennan seems like he stepped up his commentary game. I enjoyed the commentary overall on the show.


----------



## Reptilian

The TKO was awesome, it made it look like an MMA fight :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Really solid special event. All matches were decent-good.

Like the story they told with Owens/Zayn, and it definitely leaves on wondering where they will go next.

For those who are pissed off that Sami Zayn had 'all that build just to lose it so quick'. YOU ARE BEING WORKED! You're supposed to be pissed off by that, we rooted for this guy for what seems like forever until he finally got his title, and then it was snatched away from us by big mean Kevin Owens! It's almost like we want to see Sami Zayn get his rematch against Kevin Owens and beat him up...


----------



## T0M

Let's just hope that useless wanker McMahon doesn't call anybody up and Triple H can book this feud properly over the long term. It deserves time to play out after that great beginning.


----------



## jcmmnx

Last 3 matches delivered big time. The main event was a thing of beauty it fely like a fight and ended like one with a tko. Brilliant performances from both guys. Owens with his great heel work, and maybe the best on top work in the company this year, and Zayn who is the best body language guy and seller in WWE.

Balor/Neville was outstanding, and by hanging with Neville Balor won me over.

Women's match exceeded expectations. That may have been Sasha, Bayley, and Becky's best performances to date. Sasha might be my favorite worker in WWE she was an absolute bump freak in this match.


----------



## SkolVikings94

Empress said:


> It's the only right thing to do. NXT is superior to RAW in every way.


Is it correct that Triple H handles NXT exclusively himself? If so, I think the difference in quality between his product and Vince's is.....wow.


----------



## MEMS

After their performances tonight, a properly built up Balor-Owens showdown is the biggest match WWE can book in a long time.


----------



## thegockster

Becky is the best diva full stop


----------



## ToddsAutographs

My first time watching NXT and I noticed when Sin Cara was on he towered over everyone in the ring which is odd when u think about how these guys would look compared to the main roster if called up. I mean if Sin Cara looks like a monster lol. It kind of came off as small time. Def a niche product. However I did enjoy the divas match and the way the last match ended. 

It wasn't a waste of time but was also expecting more after reading some comments. I Think if they tone it down some on the near falls it could be better. 

Anyway I'd prob check it out again


----------



## PacoAwesome

Still not sure why people are bitching about the finish. It was perfect. Can't have Sami, the big babyface lose in normal fashion. Have him take the punishment like a champion from the monstrous heel that is Owens and lose by his body being broken, not his spirit. Brilliant start of a story.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I doubt he was concussed when they relayed his jump over the ropes outside the ring his head never hit the steel floor


----------



## Kabraxal

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah I like the knock out
> 
> basically it was a TKO
> 
> KO is on his shirt for Kevin Owens but now he can say he Knocked Out Zayn.


O god I hope he doesn't win a lot of matches through "ko"... not a fan of that when they should just pin them. And as I said in another post, given the brutality we've seen through the years and no stoppages, it just looks weird that something like that stops the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

islesfan13 said:


> Becky is the best diva in NXT right now.


She has one good showing and suddenly she's the best diva? :ti

She's got a long way to go.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wonder if people are more pissed at Zayn losing the belt so soon or when Christian lost the belt to Orton the same week he won it :hmm:


----------



## cavs25

Kabraxal said:


> I. Don't. Like. Ref. Stoppages. Never have. I find it a stupid finish to a match. Didn't help, that NWA overdid it and made it impossible for me to ever like that kind of finish ever again. It's cheap and honestly, after the brutal matches and no stoppages we've seen, it isn't consistent with what we have seen.


You have been dramatically scarred by ref stoppages. 

It's cool though, not everyone likes the same things, and not everyone has to agree on wether it was a good choice or not.

It's not a good payoff, and it's not a "good" ending perhaps. However, the story is building to is exciting though.

I also like the fact that they are sort of including the kill steen kill shtick in Kevin's character.


----------



## Chrome

SkolVikings94 said:


> Is it correct that Triple H handles NXT exclusively himself? If so, I think the difference in quality between his product and Vince's is.....wow.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Vince doesn't even watch NXT, let alone does anything on the booking side of it. NXT is all Triple H.


----------



## samizayn

Bullydully said:


> Holy shit I almost legit cried for a kayfabe murdering. Incredible story, awesome match.


Same here enaldo

I'm still not entirely over it


----------



## blink_41sum_182

God that ruled. Zayn sold that beatdown like death. So glad Owens is the champ so this rivalry can continue. So surreal seeing in this in WWE. I knew they would deliver.


----------



## islesfan13

Ham and Egger said:


> She has one good showing and suddenly she's the best diva? :ti
> 
> She's got a long way to go.


Shes had many good matches besides NXT. Shes the best worker down there right now.


----------



## SkolVikings94

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Vince doesn't even watch NXT, let alone does anything on the booking side of it. NXT is all Triple H.


So HHH is going to take over RAW eventually right?......


Right..........? cry


----------



## MrPierrini

Wow what a PPV, Shocked that Owens won, but he looked like a monster while Zayn not being pinned is a great way to continue the story.

Balor vs Neville MOTN, closely followed by the 'Divas' match. Best womens wrestling match I've ever seen!


----------



## goldigga

Review for the PPV:

Solid opener between Hideo and Breeze (that selfie stick though)
Glad Hideo hasn't used the GTS yet, the more that people clamor for it the better and bigger the moment will be when he finally uses it.



Corbin/Dempsey sucked imo. The start was good, but no weapons and the slightly botched finish ruined it for me.



Tag match was killed by the early botches and then they tried to do too much towards the end. Had some nice spots though. Murphy and Blake's theme also gave me Aids so there's that too.



Balor/Neville was fantastic and sucked me right back in, great finish and the right guy won. Relieved that Balor didn't use a different body paint, better to keep a few styles in his pocket for the main roster where it will get more exposure.



Women's match was actually better than Balor/Neville, I loved it, all the women looked strong, so many good spots and I liked the finish.



Main event was as good as I expected, good storytelling, god-like selling from Sami the whole match and the finish with Owens looking like a monster was great.

Overall a 7.5/10 for me. NXT delivers as usual.


----------



## Redzero

Already marking out for Balor vs Owens :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress

SkolVikings94 said:


> Is it correct that Triple H handles NXT exclusively himself? If so, I think the difference in quality between his product and Vince's is.....wow.


Yeah, NXT is HHH's vision. And everyone can tell the difference. I can only imagine how good the main roster would be if creative cared more about storytelling and booking. The talent on the main roster are being wasted. I can't wait for HHH to take over completely. 

Aside from the great matches, something stood out to me tonight. All of the wrestlers looked strong or were treated as equals. Everyone got a moment to shine. The WWE focuses on one or two people and everyone else is a glorified jobber. The crowd was invested in every match because the talents are being used to their best potential.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Smarky Smark said:


> Balor vs Neville was 5 stars in my opinion, based on the heat for the match and the match itself.


:woah


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kabraxal said:


> O god I hope he doesn't win a lot of matches through "ko"... not a fan of that when they should just pin them. And as I said in another post, given the brutality we've seen through the years and no stoppages, it just looks weird that something like that stops the match.


Owens wasn't pursuing knocking him out, he did try to pin him, but Zayn was too tough for his own good. The ref had to step in and stop it because he knew Zayn couldn't take anymore. It keeps Zayn looking like a tough mother fucker, but it also gives Owens a clean win.


----------



## KurtOrton

I loved the ending of Zayn/Owens. I'm sorry but that was great storytelling and does good for both of them. This is what has been lacking in WWE for a while, a match where both benefit from it in the story. Zayn has a gripe that he was never really pinned to lose and Owens can claim that he beat him senseless. Insert Balor into that mix, and well :mark: :mark: :mark:

The rest of the show was solid like any other NXT Special. Breeze proved he is highly underappreciated for his in-ring work. Corbin/Dempsey was ok for what it was, same with the tag title match. Balor/Neville had its moments and the Women's Championship went way beyond my expectations.


----------



## islesfan13

SkolVikings94 said:


> So HHH is going to take over RAW eventually right?......
> 
> 
> Right..........? cry


It doesn't matter if he takes over HHH already said the company is too corporate. Talent will never get the freedom on the mainroster that they get down in NXT. especially the divas.


----------



## Chrome

SkolVikings94 said:


> So HHH is going to take over RAW eventually right?......
> 
> 
> Right..........? cry


The sooner the better. Also Triple H being in charge means that goof Dunn is likely done too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

islesfan13 said:


> Shes had many good matches besides NXT. Shes the best worker down there right now.


I haven't many good matches from Becky and her character is awkward as fuck. I know you mark for her but don't let that get in the way that she's outclassed heavily by the other 3 competitors.


----------



## TheDazzler

Kronke said:


> Whenever Zayn and KO destroy each other again at the next PPV, and Zayn goes over, you will look back at this and laugh.


Cough *Fin Ballor wins number 1 contenders tournament* cough.


----------



## NastyYaffa

KEVIN MOTHERFUCKIN' OWENS :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

cavs25 said:


> You have been dramatically scarred by ref stoppages.
> 
> It's cool though, not everyone likes the same things, and not everyone has to agree on wether it was a good choice or not.
> 
> It's not a good payoff, and it's not a "good" ending perhaps. However, the story is building to is exciting though.
> 
> I also like the fact that they are sort of including the kill steen kill shtick in Kevin's character.


It was a finish the NWA loved to use to screw the babyfaces over back in the day... I think fully got fed up with it when they used it in a Luger/Flair match when Luger was hardly bleeding. 

I think to people that haven't watched it from that time onward and haven't seen it all that often, they might like the novelty of it. 

As for the story after it, well it depends on how they handle Zayne's abscence for the overseas events. It could be a month with little advancement and it kind of leaves Balor hanging around. And after that, Balor isn't winning the first match if he is the first title match Owens has and he isn't going to be the focus since Zayne will be hovering around. They have some places to go with it but


----------



## islesfan13

Ham and Egger said:


> I haven't many good matches from Becky and her character is awkward as fuck. I know you mark for her but don't let that get in the way that she's outclassed heavily by the other 3 competitors.


I mark for Becky? Really?:grin2:


----------



## jcmmnx

That ending was a perfect way to continue the feud. You can't have Owens come up short this early in his run that's what the main roster does to guys that kill their momentum.

The stoppage finish gives Owens a legit win, and keeps Sami strong because he got knocked loopy and wouldn't quit. Maybe they could've gave Owens the pin, but it felt more like a fight the way they did it.


----------



## TheDazzler

.


----------



## bonkertons

I'm sure a lot of people will disagree with this, but I loved that main event. Mainly for these three reasons:

1) Unpredictability is a good thing. I was watching the match, waiting for the inevitable Zayn comeback - certain that it would happen. The fact that it didn't was a definite surprise, which is something that rarely ever happens in wrestling today. 

2) Having a guy like Owens go over a universally loved babyface like Zayn the way he did is how you build monster heels. Not winning streaks. Not squashing jobbers. Dominating a champion like that, much like Lesnar did with Cena, is how you do it. This match established Owens as the monster that we all knew he was capable of being.

3) The payoff. Let's face it - Zayn is at his best when he's chasing. When he's the underdog. When he has to battle and battle and battle to finally get his moment. For him to go over Owens at this point wouldn't have nearly been as satisfying or meaningful as it will be AFTER a match like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'll choose a good match followed by a classic than a couple of great matches. 

The only thing that separates great matches from classic matches is the build up and the story. For that to happen, a match like this needed to happen. 

As far as I'm concerned, this was still a great show. You didn't get the match you wanted in the main event, but the card still met NXT standards and it starts the build to Zayn's moment over Owens, which - again - wouldn't have been nearly as satisfying if it had happened tonight.

Wrestling is all about the story, and I'm glad NXT understands that. Don't blow your load early on the payoff. Let it build and build and build and you'll get the moment you and the fans want - as seen with Zayn/Neville. Considering the history between Zayn and Owens, I'd like to believe that final match could even top Zayn/Neville.

I approve of this finish.


----------



## Mr. I

TheDazzler said:


> I`m little disappointed by the final match. So all this Sami Zayn`s redemption story was for... 2 months title run. Also the title changing hadns by referee stopeage- I don`t know about it. Don`t get me wrong, nothing against Kevin, I like him since he was in ROH.
> 
> Womens match stole the show, definitelly. All four girls were great, I expected Bayley to win, but I`m okay with Sasha too. Sky is the limit for her.


What part of "Sami wants redemption and to prove he can win the big one" requires him to have a 200 day title reign? He beat Neville, he won the NXT title, he won the big one. He'll always have won the big one.

His story was about winning the title, not holding it forever. This helps Kevin Owens immediately be a star in NXT, and also get over ref stoppage as a legitimate finish.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> Yeah, NXT is HHH's vision. And everyone can tell the difference. I can only imagine how good the main roster would be if creative cared more about storytelling and booking. The talent on the main roster are being wasted. I can't wait for HHH to take over completely.
> 
> Aside from the great matches, something stood out to me tonight. All of the wrestlers looked strong or were treated as equals. Everyone got a moment to shine. The WWE focuses on one or two people and everyone else is a glorified jobber.


Im sure Triple H will do a better job than Vince but he isn't going to make WWE like NXT. He's said numerous times that he knows NXT fans are hardcore and caters toward them and WWE has to put out a more mainstream product. 

I don't even have faith that he'll make the divas division much better. From yesterday's Triple H conference call thread:



> When asked about how WWE Divas are used as opposed to the NXT women wrestlers, Triple H says that NXT has a much different audience than RAW, and they look at female competitors differently.


----------



## Delbusto

Kabraxal said:


> O god I hope he doesn't win a lot of matches through "ko"... not a fan of that when they should just pin them. And as I said in another post, given the brutality we've seen through the years and no stoppages, it just looks weird that something like that stops the match.


I don't know man, even with all the tables, ladders, chairs, thumbtacks, and whatever else we've seen over the years, this still felt and came off like a pretty vicious beat down in my opinion.


----------



## Frico

DAT ENDING. DAT STORYTELLING. :banderas:banderas:banderas

We've had 5 Takeover's and each one delivered if not topped the previous one. Thank you Trips. 

Itami vs Breeze got us off to a great start. Solid match again from these two. 

That No DQ match was a pass.

NEVILLE VS BALOR. :mark::mark::mark: I can't wait to watch it again. Instant must see and lived up to it's own hype. BRING ON BALOR VS OWENS. 

The women's Fatal 4 Way was BOSS so it's only fitting that THE BOSS won it. 8*D Charlotte will move up soon enough and Bayley will get her Zayn moment.


----------



## Ham and Egger

islesfan13 said:


> I mark for Becky? Really?:grin2:


I will admit that she showed up tonight in that match but until she gets her character down pact and gets a connection with the crowd then her in ring work means shit.


----------



## animus

That Owens-Zayne match was an 80's throwback. That's the style of wrestling I grew up to. I can't wait to see these two wrestle again. 

As for the TKO, as long as the WWE doesn't overuse TKO's, I think it's an excellent spot that makes both look strong and makes the fans yearn for some more.


----------



## elo

Redzero said:


> Already marking out for Balor vs Owens :mark: :mark:


Kevin is going to permanently beat the bodypaint into Balor's skin.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Delbusto1 said:


> I don't know man, even with all the tables, ladders, chairs, thumbtacks, and whatever else we've seen over the years, this still felt and came off like a pretty vicious beat down in my opinion.


Part of it was seeing Sami in similar situations over the years and then if the ramp spot was supposed to be the trigger point for the thrust of the angle.. it flopped to me. I'd rather the apron powerbomb lead to the concussion, since it did put him out for a few weeks in kayfabe. 

I think I was shoved out of the story when it became clearer it was a work and it all stemmed from his head slamming the ramp. Not a really good sequence there to me.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Im sure Triple H will do a better job than Vince but he isn't going to make WWE like NXT. He's said numerous times that he knows NXT fans are hardcore and caters toward them and WWE has to put out a more mainstream product.
> 
> I don't even have faith that he'll make the divas division much better. From yesterday's Triple H conference call thread:


Thanks for the info. You're probably right that HHH won't make WWE NXT lite. But I'll be more than happy with good storytelling and proper booking. That is something the WWE severely lacks. As I watched tonight's PPV, I realized I had more excitement for it than Fast Lane and Wrestlemania combined.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I do agree Becky is talented but needs a character other than "Angry lady who waves her hair around."

I don't expect Zayn to be back until after the Balor match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Owens/Balor will be an interesting match. Have these guys ever had a match?


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Im sure Triple H will do a better job than Vince but he isn't going to make WWE like NXT. He's said numerous times that he knows NXT fans are hardcore and caters toward them and WWE has to put out a more mainstream product.
> 
> I don't even have faith that he'll make the divas division much better. From yesterday's Triple H conference call thread:


Hes right though. How many people who watch raw even care about quality matches? Very little. The sad part is most of the new raw audience cares more about superhero wrestlers and stupid storylines than the actual match. Also why the divas will never get quality matches because the audience cares more about who is on total divas than actual built storylines. Paige and Emma are great examples. Both of them were killing it in NXT and then they come up and are forced to limit their move set to kicks and finishers in 3 minute matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KurtOrton said:


> I loved the ending of Zayn/Owens. I'm sorry but that was great storytelling and does good for both of them. This is what has been lacking in WWE for a while, a match where both benefit from it in the story. Zayn has a gripe that he was never really pinned to lose and Owens can claim that he beat him senseless. Insert Balor into that mix, and well :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The rest of the show was solid like any other NXT Special. Breeze proved he is highly underappreciated for his in-ring work. Corbin/Dempsey was ok for what it was, same with the tag title match. Balor/Neville had its moments and the Women's Championship went way beyond my expectations.


Wasnt Breeze getting some love from the crowd?

He is a great heel, I think his character is brilliant.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Empress said:


> Thanks for the info. You're probably right that HHH won't make WWE NXT lite. But I'll be more than happy with good storytelling and proper booking. That is something the WWE severely lacks. As I watched tonight's PPV, I realized I had more excitement for it than Fast Lane and Wrestlemania combined.


At least one thing's for sure. The boner for roided men will stop, as will all the ridiculous poop and pee and vomiting stuff and midget fighting and basically all the ridiculous shit Vince finds funny.

No Kevin Dunn either so at least the divas will be a LITTLE more respectable.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Why does Corey Graves bury Becky Lynch on commentary every time? He's fucking brutal to her. Did she turn him down or something?


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze was ok, not incredible but it was good, in my opinion.
Lucha Dragons vs Blake & Murpy was pretty good, this could be a really great tag team feud.
Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin could have been a really awesome match, but the lack of weapons and time in the match was a disappoint for me.
Women fatal 4 way was surprisingly good, I usually dislike divas matches and such, but this one in particular was pretty amazing, but I really expected Bayley
Nevilles vs Finn Bálor was really good too, no complaints at all.
Now, the match between Zayn and Owens was really good, but Owens winning by TKO, just didn't feel right for me, but like someone said, we're being worked, and its supposed to feel kinda "off" the Kevin Owens victory.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PoisonMouse said:


> At least one thing's for sure. The boner for roided men will stop, as will all the ridiculous poop and pee and vomiting stuff and midget fighting and basically all the ridiculous shit Vince finds funny.
> 
> No Kevin Dunn either so at least the divas will be a LITTLE more respectable.


Not to mention, the women matches once Vince and Dunn are gone will go back to the AE great style like they are in NXT.

Let the no talent models stay on total divas and keep the good talent on raw and sd.


----------



## islesfan13

Ham and Egger said:


> I will admit that she showed up tonight in that match but until she gets her character down pact and gets a connection with the crowd then her in ring work means shit.


Wasn't referring at all to her character or mic work. Was referring to this match and in ring ability. Shes the best down there right now. Bayley is up there too.


----------



## KurtOrton

birthday_massacre said:


> Wasnt Breeze getting some love from the crowd?
> 
> He is a great heel, I think his character is brilliant.


He is but most people love his character and imo, his abilities in the ring are completely overlooked.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why does Corey Graves bury Becky Lynch on commentary every time? He's fucking brutal to her. Did she turn him down or something?


Did they date at some point? Apparantly he dated Paige. Not sure if true though.


----------



## ProtoKall

I vote Divas match as MotN. Maybe Charlotte or another Diva will close a PPV someday. 

Change for Divas will come. I hope..


----------



## KurtOrton

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why does Corey Graves bury Becky Lynch on commentary every time? He's fucking brutal to her. Did she turn him down or something?



I think it has something to do with Graves lifestyle of rock concerts, etc. and Becky is just being a hipster or trendy and "rocks out". Pretty much comes off to me as him not liking her being a "poser"


----------



## Ham and Egger

islesfan13 said:


> Wasn't referring at all to her character or mic work. *Was referring to this match and in ring ability.* Shes the best down there right now. Bayley is up there too.



Sasha and Charlotte are leagues ahead of her. Throwing a bunch of suplexes doesn't equate to a great wrestler. But to each their own.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

animus said:


> That Owens-Zayne match was an 80's throwback. That's the style of wrestling I grew up to. I can't wait to see these two wrestle again.
> 
> As for the TKO, as long as the WWE doesn't overuse TKO's, I think it's an excellent spot that makes both look strong and makes the fans yearn for some more.


Agree with this. Owens played the part of heel perfectly in his match. He knew he was going to get cheers and he started off by gathering heat and not starting the match and running outside. He also did a lot of holds which slowed down the match a lot and it reminded me of that as well. I'm not so sure of the ending. It was kind of weird for titles to change hands there but I'm open as to how they explain it. Regardless, NXT is by far the superior product over Raw/SD.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Wasn't referring at all to her character or mic work. Was referring to this match and in ring ability. Shes the best down there right now. Bayley is up there too.


Her matches against Daziee Haze and Allison Danger in Shimmer...









It was good to see her bust out more of her moveset tonight instead of the usual leg drop spamming. 

She wasn't the standout in terms of spots (Bayley and Sasha had the biggest spots) but from a technical standpoint she was. She held that match together for the most part, especially the first half.


----------



## bonkertons

PoisonMouse said:


> I do agree Becky is talented but needs a character other than "Angry lady who waves her hair around."
> 
> I don't expect Zayn to be back until after the Balor match.


This is what I was thinking. Have him on the shelf while Owens and Balor feud. Have Owens go over Balor in pretty convincing fashion(maybe not as dominant as he was tonight, but still pretty dominant). Build him up even more. Then have Zayn invoke his rematch clause for the Special after that. 

Have him get his moment over Owens and then announce that he's moving up to the main roster after the match, making the title vacant. Start a tournament during the following tapings, ending in an NXT title match at the following special. Maybe something like Itami vs Owens.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kabraxal said:


> Though how they are going to book forward now with Balor is going to be tricky. Unless they put that on hold for Zayne, though that means a month with nothing for the belt.


NXT Takeover: Triple Threat?


----------



## Mr. I

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Im sure Triple H will do a better job than Vince but he isn't going to make WWE like NXT. He's said numerous times that he knows NXT fans are hardcore and caters toward them and WWE has to put out a more mainstream product.
> 
> I don't even have faith that he'll make the divas division much better. From yesterday's Triple H conference call thread:


Actually listen to the call. That's completely out of context.

HHH was saying that the casual crowd of RAW are much slower to adapt to changes and thus the increase in women's wrestling would take time to get over.

Also, most of what makes NXT great is just basic wrestling stuff, that would translate straight to RAW. You're getting hung up on the details. Those would change between NXT and RAW because RAW has a bigger, broader audience and that has to be considered. 

But think about what really makes NXT a good wrestling show and promotion. How much of that is down to the fundamentals, like keeping it wrestling focus, keeping champions and belts strong, using simple, logical booking and planning, giving freedom to characters and promos, etc?


----------



## looper007

I have to say surprised Balor/Neville isn't getting a lot more love on here. I really thought it was awesome.


----------



## Mr. I

Ham and Egger said:


> Sasha and Charlotte are leagues ahead of her. Throwing a bunch of suplexes doesn't equate to a great wrestler. But to each their own.


Charlotte is "leagues ahead" of Rebecca Knox. That's funny.


----------



## Kabraxal

DGenerationMC said:


> NXT Takeover: Triple Threat?


That would get messy though... and usually means there will be some kind of run in so Balor doesn't flat out lose either. See how they handle it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ithil said:


> Actually listen to the call. That's completely out of context.
> *
> HHH was saying that the casual crowd of RAW are much slower to adapt to changes and thus the increase in women's wrestling would take time to get over.
> *
> Also, most of what makes NXT great is just basic wrestling stuff, that would translate straight to RAW. You're getting hung up on the details. Those would change between NXT and RAW because RAW has a bigger, broader audience and that has to be considered.
> 
> But think about what really makes NXT a good wrestling show and promotion. How much of that is down to the fundamentals, like keeping it wrestling focus, keeping champions and belts strong, using simple, logical booking and planning, giving freedom to characters and promos, etc?


I haven't had time to listen yet so I was just going by the cliff notes version but thanks for the info. 

Well so far the division has made very little progress so if we have to wait for Vince to leave before things start progressing then I feel like this current NXT generation (Paige, Emma, Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bayley etc. ) is going to be wasted since Vince will probably run things until he passes. I know Vince still has final say but I can't believe that Stephanie and Triple can't convince him to take it more seriously since they have power backstage. 

The biggest women's program they did was with Stephanie McMahon and to me that did fuck all for the division since she's a non-wrestler and showed me that Stephanie cares more about feeding her ego than anything else.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Her matches against Daziee Haze and Allison Danger in Shimmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good to see her bust out more of her moveset tonight instead of the usual leg drop spamming.
> 
> She wasn't the standout in terms of spots (Bayley and Sasha had the biggest spots) but from a technical standpoint she was. She held that match together for the most part, especially the first half.


Exactly I think people too often confuse spots with technical ability. Its why some people confuse Naomi being better than Paige or Nattie. I am not even a Becky fan but can give an unbiased perspective that shes the best in ring technician down there for the women. I still prefer Bayley though.


----------



## Kabraxal

looper007 said:


> I have to say surprised Balor/Neville isn't getting a lot more love on here. I really thought it was awesome.


Match of the night easily and probably my favourite WWE match this year so far. Both those guys could easily main event a PPV let alone NXT.


----------



## bonkertons

BTW, in regards to Balor's paint, I'm guessing they kept it similar because of his shirt. I believe they want that to be his trademark, instead of having a different look each time. Slightly disappointing, but whatever. He's still the man, and I can't wait to see Owens-Balor.


----------



## fiddlecastro

jesus christ those last 3 matches. reminded me of why i'm a fan.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## islesfan13

bonkertons said:


> BTW, in regards to Balor's paint, I'm guessing they kept it similar because of his shirt. I believe they want that to be his trademark, instead of having a different look each time. Slightly disappointing, but whatever. He's still the man, and I can't wait to see Owens-Balor.


Same. Bro we don't disagree on anything. Isles Paige NXT lol


----------



## looper007

Kabraxal said:


> Match of the night easily and probably my favourite WWE match this year so far. Both those guys could easily main event a PPV let alone NXT.


Agreed, it's my MOTY so far. Excellent back and fourth. They should be having these matches in front of the biggest audiences they can. Shame only really die hard Wrestling fans will see this.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why does Corey Graves bury Becky Lynch on commentary every time? He's fucking brutal to her. Did she turn him down or something?


He hates Becky's gimmick, and who doesn't hate it? Her entrance and random headbangs through matches are so cringe worthy.


----------



## bonkertons

Kabraxal said:


> Match of the night easily and probably my favourite WWE match this year so far. Both those guys could easily main event a PPV let alone NXT.


Yup. Fantastic match, and having those two going one on one allowed for the type of finish in the main event. Smart booking. You get your 5-star match with Balor/Neville, which lets you use Owens/Zayn to progress the story. 

BTW, I loved Breeze/Itami as well. For the time it was given, I thought both guys did a great job.


----------



## Kabraxal

looper007 said:


> Agreed, it's my MOTY so far. Excellent back and fourth. They should be having these matches in front of the biggest audiences they can. Shame only really die hard Wrestling fans will see this.


I don't think it was quite at Nakamura/Ibushi levels, but I definitely see how it could be, especially if they have a long build around the match next time.


----------



## bonkertons

islesfan13 said:


> Same. Bro we don't disagree on anything. *Isles* Paige NXT lol


They are making me nervous lately, lol. Still, considering my expectations going into the year, I can't complain.

..and yeah, we're both on the same PAIGE*. Just gotta get you on the Ambrose train(if you're not already).


----------



## looper007

bonkertons said:


> Yup. Fantastic match, and having those two going one on one allowed for the type of finish in the main event. Smart booking. You get your 5-star match with Balor/Neville, which lets you use Owens/Zayn to progress the story.
> 
> BTW, I loved Breeze/Itami as well. For the time it was given, I thought both guys did a great job.


only the two matches in between the opener and three main events let the side down really.


----------



## islesfan13

bonkertons said:


> They are making me nervous lately, lol. Still, considering my expectations going into the year, I can't complain.
> 
> ..and yeah, we're both on the same PAIGE*. Just gotta get you on the Ambrose train(if you're not already).


Minus the Okposo injury I think we will be fine. Just got to fix the pk. I also like Ambrose. Paige gets me to watch and Ambrose keeps me from getting bored the rest of the show. Its a shame hes been mid carded a bit though.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

From a pure wrestling standpoint, Neville/Balor was probably my favourite match of the night. I prefer the match from New Japan, but this was still damn good. 

As far as storytelling goes, Owens/Zayn stole the show. That match was booked to absolute perfection. Didn't give too much away as far as what these guys can do together and put Owens over as an absolute killer. Zayn's selling of the probable concussion was brilliant, helped tremendously in adding drama to the match. The last couple of minutes were so fucking intense...absolutely brutal (in the best way possible) and left me wanting more. Just wait til these guys start busting out their entire arsenal in stipulation matches...if you've never seen their work in ROH or PWG, you will be blown the fuck away.

I could rave all night about how much I enjoyed this show. Honestly, NXT is so refreshing. A mainstream product from the States that doesn't suck ass, finally.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ithil said:


> Charlotte is "leagues ahead" of Rebecca Knox. That's funny.


Yea she is and that's a :fact


----------



## bonkertons

looper007 said:


> only the two matches in between the opener and three main events let the side down really.


I kind of saw the Corbin/Dempsey let down coming, but I was surprised with the tag team match. Early botches and then just a very odd pace. Just seemed awkward. There were some nice spots but overall it was a let down. Hopefully Murphy and Blake have more potential with one of the other teams, be it Vaudevillians, Enzo/Cass or a debuting Shoot Nation.

With Corbin, I think he can get an interesting feud out of Crowe if they decide to go that route. He's solid enough in the ring to help carry him to a quality match. Not that Corbin is bad in the ring, but he's still green to the point where he needs an experienced worker to reach NXT standards, especially during these Specials.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ham and Egger said:


> Sasha and Charlotte are leagues ahead of her. Throwing a bunch of suplexes doesn't equate to a great wrestler. But to each their own.


Watch the last Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch match. Charlotte could barely keep up with her in the ring. She was also the weakest performer in the match tonight.

I'm not saying she's a bad wrestler though.


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Kabraxal

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Watch the last Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch match. Charlotte could barely keep up with her in the ring.


And if you find matches outside of NXT it becomes even more apparent just how good Lynch is. What's weird, I think I prefer her NXT name to the prior names. Usually it's either a tie or the opposite (El Generico to Sami Zayne being the only one that is an instant better no matter what ).

I hope she gets more chances to shine.


----------



## bonkertons

islesfan13 said:


> Minus the Okposo injury I think we will be fine. Just got to fix the pk. I also like Ambrose. Paige gets me to watch and Ambrose keeps me from getting bored the rest of the show. Its a shame hes been mid carded a bit though.


Yeah I don't mind. I am a sucker for the slow build, so as long as they have some sort of WHC plans for Ambrose - even if it's years away - I can live with it. There is enough talent to hold me over in the main event scene until then(mainly Rollins, who IMO has potential to be one of the all-time greats).

Agreed with Paige. Generally I'm bored by the division, mainly because of how they book it, but she's definitely one of the most unique Divas to come along in a while. Looks, in ring ability, charisma, personality. She seems to have it all. Can't wait till Sasha and Charlotte move on as well. The division has a lot of potential, just a matter of giving it the respect it deserves. NXT continues to show what the women are capable of.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Watch the last Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch match. Charlotte could barely keep up with her in the ring.


Becky Bayley and Sasha are all better than Charlotte. On the main roster Nattie Paige and Emma are better than her as well. To say that Charlotte is leagues ahead of Becky is a bit beyond me. But I have had the priveledge to see some of Beckys matches in the indies.


----------



## Chrome

Ithil said:


>


:lol

Can't wait for the rematch now, hope it's a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## islesfan13

bonkertons said:


> Yeah I don't mind. I am a sucker for the slow build, so as long as they have some sort of WHC plans for Ambrose - even if it's years away - I can live with it. There is enough talent to hold me over in the main event scene until then(mainly Rollins, who IMO has potential to be one of the all-time greats).
> 
> Agreed with Paige. Generally I'm bored by the division, mainly because of how they book it, but she's definitely one of the most unique Divas to come along in a while. Looks, in ring ability, charisma, personality. She seems to have it all. Can't wait till Sasha and Charlotte move on as well. The division has a lot of potential, just a matter of giving it the respect it deserves. NXT continues to show what the women are capable of.


Yeah Paige is something special. She got me back into wrestling and I don't think I ever gave a crap about a diva before I was exposed to her. Shes certainly something different. As for Ambrose he reminds me of a combo of Hall and Austin. IDK what It is tbh but hes my favorite from the shield.


----------



## elo

Ithil said:


>


F
F
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFF
FffffffffffFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFffffffffff


----------



## Necramonium

New network subscribers, please give your opinion of your first NXT PPV!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1581665-new-network-members-your-opinion-nxt-takeover-rival.html


----------



## x78

Ham and Egger said:


> Yea she is and that's a :fact


Charlotte is a million miles ahead of Lynch no matter what these marks say.


----------



## bonkertons

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah Paige is something special. She got me back into wrestling and I don't think I ever gave a crap about a diva before I was exposed to her. Shes certainly something different. As for Ambrose he reminds me of a combo of Hall and Austin. IDK what It is tbh but hes my favorite from the shield.


Hopefully they both win gold at Fast Lane or Mania.

Speaking of divas though, who was the girl that jumped Tyler Breeze? Prospective diva or just a random? Wasn't following the thread before so I'm not sure if anyone brought it up.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565716799367692290
The Hulkster knows what's up. :hogan2


----------



## elo




----------



## islesfan13

bonkertons said:


> Hopefully they both win gold at Fast Lane or Mania.
> 
> Speaking of divas though, who was the girl that jumped Tyler Breeze? Prospective diva or just a random? Wasn't following the thread before so I'm not sure if anyone brought it up.


I rather Paige win at mania but I certainly wouldn't complain if she wins next sunday. As for the Breeze incident, I actually missed that match so I am not sure.


----------



## jcmmnx

When is the last time the WWE had 3 matches in a row better than the last 3 on this show?


----------



## Not Lying

I don't know if it was a coincidence but this felt like a lot Deva-Vu ... Anyone here watches SHIMMER? 

Melissa, similar to Zayn, was for the longest time by far the most over face in the company and every-time she came close to earning a title match everytime she had a good win streak, she'd either lose the #1 contender match or even get to the title match and Loose... This kept happening till she got more agressive and finally won the big one... the roof erupted, everyone was so happy it finally happened, yet she didn't even get to celebrate as she was attacked just after winning the title that she worked so hard for (similar to Zayn)... She defended her title a couple times before her rival Saraya Knight( Paige's mother) attacked her before their match, winning the title from her and making her the shortest reigning Champion ever... it was a big disapointing how something you worked so hard for and for such a long-time, you never even got the chance to enjoy it.

anw anw, Great show, the last 3 matches are top 5 MOTYC


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Solid show, very good second half. Not as good as R Evolution.

Itami/Breeze: Big fan of these two. Completely different characters but both very good at what they do. Nice, fun opener but nothing special. Itami was more agressive than usual which is obviously great to watch. **1/2

Corbin/Dempsey: Corbin still needs a lot of training on his in-ring work but there's definitely something there in terms of charisma and personality. He's for real. Bad match but it doesn't matter. Matches like these are good to remember people that NXT is still developmental. *

B&M/Lucha Dragons: Wow, what a freaking mess. Match layout was good if this match would have been ten minutes longer, this way it was just the worst spotfest with horrendous pacing and psychology. Probably the worst match in NXT special history, tied with Lefort/Amore hair match. 1/2*

Neville/Bálor: I think this was a great example of the difference in quality between Neville and Bálor. Neville is an outstanding worker, one of the very best in the world without a doubt, with incredible, incredible execution. Just a marvel to watch him move in the ring. Bálor is simply another great worker, nothing really special about him in the ring. I'm not as into his character as most people here so I'm not sold on him yet. Some people think he's face of the company material but I just don't see it, he still has yet to impress me. Very good match, the best one on the show. Very fast paced and exciting but not lacking in storytelling or psychology. I haven't watched much of NJPW's famed 90's cruiserweight style but I guess this is probably what it looks like. ****

Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley/Becky: Way better than I expected. Great match. Everybody looked good, very well laid out, plenty of impressive spots. Happy for Sasha as she's been the most impressive woman on the roster as of late. Bayley is awesome. This was the best Becky has ever looked but she needs some decent gear. Maybe she should borrow something from her fellow countryman and wrestle only in tights and bodypaint... In the SI Swimsuit Issue there's some really realistic bodypaint made to look like bikinis. She should consider wrestling like that as she would get over huge in a second :lol And since I'm being a creep let me say that this was a great match even in the small details like Charlotte's top being way too small and tight for her generous bust. But yeah, great match. If I was a diva on the main roster I'd be embarrassed to show up at work. These NXT women are awesome. ***3/4

Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens: Always love how important the main event feels. Intros are a great touch. Match was good but it was hurt by some lackluster execution of the story, I feel. I think the problem is that the referee stoppage doesn't have the credibility to serve as a finish to a big match. They need to build it up and make people used to it, otherwise it will just come off as weird. Sami Zayn has extraordinary psychology and he's already one of the best babyfaces of all time. KO still needs work, he needs to work more like a brawling brute if that's the character he's going for. A mix between Vader and Terry Funk, I would say it's what he should aspire to wrestle like. He wasn't nearly evil enough to put that finish over. Should have beat up the doctors in my opinion and act more like a devilish, unforgiving maniac. He acted like a caged animal at the beginning and during some parts of the match, when he was spitting all over Zayn for example, but during the middle of the match he came off as just another wrestler and not that despicable. Needs to set himself apart from the rest of the guys work wise if he's going to be a big star. Zayn sold for him as if he was Brock Lesnar but he doesn't have the work or the physical attributes to pull off that role as well as he should for the story being told. He shows great potential though and with a few tweaks he should be a big player in the future. Still needs a lot of work though. ***1/2


----------



## Beatles123

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Solid show, very good second half. Not as good as R Evolution.
> 
> Itami/Breeze: Big fan of these two. Completely different characters but both very good at what they do. Nice, fun opener but nothing special. Itami was more agressive than usual which is obviously great to watch. **1/2
> 
> Corbin/Dempsey: Corbin still needs a lot of training on his in-ring work but there's definitely something there in terms of charisma and personality. He's for real. Bad match but it doesn't matter. Matches like these are good to remember people that NXT is still developmental. *
> 
> B&M/Lucha Dragons: Wow, what a freaking mess. Match layout was good if this match would have been ten minutes longer, this way it was just the worst spotfest with horrendous pacing and psychology. Probably the worst match in NXT special history, tied with Lefort/Amore hair match. 1/2*
> 
> Neville/Bálor: I think this was a great example of the difference in quality between Neville and Bálor. Neville is an outstanding worker, one of the very best in the world without a doubt, with incredible, incredible execution. Just a marvel to watch him move in the ring. Bálor is simply another great worker, nothing really special about him in the ring. I'm not as into his character as most people here so I'm not sold on him yet. Some people think he's face of the company material but I just don't see it, he still has yet to impress me. Very good match, the best one on the show. Very fast paced and exciting but not lacking in storytelling or psychology. I haven't watched much of NJPW's famed 90's cruiserweight style but I guess this is probably what it looks like. ****
> 
> Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley/Becky: Way better than I expected. Great match. Everybody looked good, very well laid out, plenty of impressive spots. Happy for Sasha as she's been the most impressive woman on the roster as of late. Bayley is awesome. This was the best Becky has ever looked but she needs some decent gear. Maybe she should borrow something from her fellow countryman and wrestle only in tights and bodypaint... In the SI Swimsuit Issue there's some really realistic bodypaint made to look like bikinis. She should consider wrestling like that as she would get over huge in a second :lol And since I'm being a creep let me say that this was a great match even in the small details like Charlotte's top being way too small and tight for her generous bust. But yeah, great match. If I was a diva on the main roster I'd be embarrassed to show up at work. These NXT women are awesome. ***3/4
> 
> Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens: Always love how important the main event feels. Intros are a great touch. Match was good but it was hurt by some lackluster execution of the story, I feel. I think the problem is that the referee stoppage doesn't have the credibility to serve as a finish to a big match. They need to build it up and make people used to it, otherwise it will just come off as weird. Sami Zayn has extraordinary psychology and he's already one of the best babyfaces of all time. KO still needs work, he needs to work more like a brawling brute if that's the character he's going for. A mix between Vader and Terry Funk, I would say it's what he should aspire to wrestle like. He wasn't nearly evil enough to put that finish over. Should have beat up the doctors in my opinion and act more like a devilish, unforgiving maniac. He acted like a caged animal at the beginning and during some parts of the match, when he was spitting all over Zayn for example, but during the middle of the match he came off as just another wrestler and not that despicable. Needs to set himself apart from the rest of the guys work wise if he's going to be a big star. Zayn sold for him as if he was Brock Lesnar but he doesn't have the work or the physical attributes to pull off that role as well as he should for the story being told. He shows great potential though and with a few tweaks he should be a big player in the future. Still needs a lot of work though. ***1/2


Dude, you need to watch Kevin in ROH, like, NOW if you think he can't play a maniac.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## DGenerationMC

Is anyone else excited for Owens to make small children cry?

Or I am just a fuckin sociopath?


----------



## FROSTY

I thought Bayley really shined as well in that 4 Way, definitely raised her stock with that performance. All four women come out of that match looking incredibly stronger then they were going in. Match was right there with Balor v Neville, no bullshit.


----------



## Leather Rebel

My only complaint with the show is that Enzo/Cass/Carmella were nowhere to be found.


----------



## elo

DGenerationMC said:


> Is anyone else excited for Owens to make small children cry?
> 
> Or I am just a fuckin sociopath?












Mission successful.


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+

Kabraxal said:


> It's not getting a payoff... it's hating ref stoppages. Next time read and think before trying to insult people and only making yourself look the fool.





Allsportsrgreat+ said:


> Your the only one compalining about the ref stoppage while everyone else is praising this match and the finish. So your the one who looks like a fool.


LOL Kabraxal you dead ass negged me for this??? :lol :lol :lol

I like how you claim I called you a jerk off even though I never said that and used the same words that you said.

Honestly your calling me a kid yet your the one negging me over shit I never even said and insulting me. 

Grow up honestly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT :tucky































 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565700961071812608

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565722285441818625











Words cannot express my happiness. I'm so proud roud 
@The Corre
@fiddlecastro 
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T 
@Nicole Queen(It's time to break kayfabe and hug it out aige)
@Tommy-V
@Dell
@swagger_ROCKS
@RAVEN
@Ambrosity
@Jarsy1
@VForViper
@King BOOKAH
@Shalashaska

You all earned this. This is our moment. You're all the real MVPs *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The hugging and handshakes after these matches are lame as fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal

Allsportsrgreat+ said:


> LOL Kabraxal you dead ass negged me for this??? :lol :lol :lol
> 
> I like how you claim I called you a jerk off even though I never said that and used the same words that you said.
> 
> Honestly your calling me a kid yet your the one negging me over shit I never even said and insulting me.
> 
> Grow up honestly.


And here I was going to actually write a PM to apologise since I realised the rep went to the wrong person... then you act childish and try to "call me out". So, you just earned the rep anyway. Congrats.


----------



## Frico

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT :tucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565700961071812608
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565722285441818625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words cannot express my happiness. I'm so proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The last pic = hello new sig pic. :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina

Thanks for posting those gifs, BBR. I got a new avatar now. :drose


----------



## elo

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The hugging and handshakes after these matches are lame as fuck.


The handshake after Balor v Neville makes complete sense, two faces who are friends.....Neville was still filthy at losing but had to shake the hand or else he would look like a dickhead.

The hug I did find weird.....maybe Charlotte is being promoted to the main roster and they broke kayfabe for a second there or something?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT :tucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

No gif of the double double knee stomp yet?*


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pyro and bullshit said:


>


.

Two of my favorites as champions. I love it 

:applause :YES


----------



## Natecore

I try to enjoy a night of NXT and then I have to see the Schnoz putting his nose everywhere. Let the wrestlers have their moment, dude.


----------



## Vox Machina

Natecore said:


> I try to enjoy a night of NXT and then I have to see the Schnoz putting his nose everywhere. Let the wrestlers have their moment, dude.


He's a big reason why they got those moments. He's clearly proud of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> No gif of the double double knee stomp yet?


*
I have it:










And this:









Even though Sasha was on the receiving end of it, it was fucking cool.*


----------



## Natecore

Sol Katti said:


> He's a big reason why they got those moments. He's clearly proud of them.


No doubt. And maybe his twitter followers want to see a picture of him and the wrestlers but I don't need to see the promoter.


----------



## Empress

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> I have it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Sasha was on the receiving end of it, it was fucking cool.*


Thanks for getting on me to get The Network. It was an awesome PPV and I :mark: when Sasha won. Let me get one of these gifs for an avatar before someone snatches it. I was just about to use the one @Sol Katti has now.

Much respect to HHH and the NXT talent for a great PPV.


----------



## FROSTY

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm still waiting for Owens to make a small child cry.
> 
> That'd make my year.


Think he might have accomplished that, did you see those people in the crowd? The close ups I mean lol.


----------



## Vox Machina

Empress said:


> I was just about to use the one @Sol Katti has now.


Too slow, @Empress 

I'm really excited for what's to come with Owens.


----------



## FROSTY

I really do wish they would have let Owens keep his Indy entrance music, it was amazing and went right along with his persona.


----------



## Vox Machina

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I really do wish they would have let Owens keep his Indy entrance music, it was amazing and went right along with his persona.


What? No, dude. His theme is freaking amazing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Kevin Owens you sick SOB. Fight me if you dare you bastard :cuss:

Poor Zayn enaldo


Congrats @Pyro and bullshit for the Boss win (Y)


----------



## fiddlecastro

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT :tucky
> *


*

I marked out so hard when she got the win. That match was so great, everyone really looked good. Sasha got the title, though, and she beat the champ for it, an it was a beautiful moment! It's nights like this where I fall in love with wrestling all over again.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*More Sasha gifs :drose















PLEASE, TAKE THEM FROM ME, USE THEM AS AVATARS, AND SPREAD THE GOSPEL OF THE BO$$ :drose*


----------



## dflat57

The main event was trash. Can't believe it ended in such a stupid way. The number 1 contenders match blew that nonsense away. Some idiot from RAW must have wrote that crap ending


----------



## Osize10

I honestly had no clue a title could change hands via ref stoppage until tonight. Has this ever happened before in WWE?


----------



## DGenerationMC

elo said:


> Mission successful.


1 down, millions to go.


----------



## El Capitan

Beatles123 said:


> Dude, you need to watch Kevin in ROH, like, NOW if you think he can't play a maniac.


If he goes maniac mode in NXT, then only one man can stop him


----------



## looper007

fiddlecastro said:


> I marked out so hard when she got the win. That match was so great, everyone really looked good. Sasha got the title, though, and she beat the champ for it, an it was a beautiful moment! It's nights like this where I fall in love with wrestling all over again.


I was impressed by Sasha, I haven't seen her before. some of those bumps and risk taking moves she went for were pretty out there for Diva standards. That crossface submission move looks like it hurts. Her and Bayley were the stand outs in that match, Bayley went all kick ass in that match. Still not my match of the night even though I thought it was a great match that's how awesome the other two main events were.


----------



## PoTayToh

Pretty good, once again better than anything WWE can do.
- It was a weird ending to the match, but I see Sami getting the title back at the next event possibly.
- The Fatal 4 Way was awesome, they make Divas matches interesting. Good to see Sasha finally getting the title. Looks Like Charlotte is off to the main roster.
- Holy shit! Kalisto is amazing. Happy that Blake and Murphy retained but omg Kalisto though. Even know he stuffed once he still managed to sell it.


----------



## fiddlecastro

looper007 said:


> I was impressed by Sasha, I haven't seen her before. some of those bumps and risk taking moves she went for were pretty out there for Diva standards. That crossface submission move looks like it hurts. Her and Bayley were the stand outs in that match, Bayley went all kick ass in that match. Still not my match of the night even though I thought it was a great match that's how awesome the other two main events were.


to quote Sasha herself: 



> “I always try to outdo the guys. It doesn’t matter who you are. Even Sami Zayn — I want to have a better match than Sami Zayn and he is absolutely incredible. I knew at a very young age that I wanted to change the definition of what it is to be a Diva and what it is to be a woman’s wrestler.”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

looper007 said:


> I was impressed by Sasha, I haven't seen her before. some of those bumps and risk taking moves she went for were pretty out there for Diva standards. That crossface submission move looks like it hurts. Her and Bayley were the stand outs in that match, Bayley went all kick ass in that match. Still not my match of the night even though I thought it was a great match that's how awesome the other two main events were.


*Sasha Banks is the greatest female total package next to AJ Lee. I fear for how neutered she'll be on the main roster though. The Crossface submission is called The Bank Statement. Glad you enjoyed the match. It's always fun to read the reactions of first time viewers.*


----------



## Morrison17

> Devitt uses same bodypaint twice
> worst wrestler of the match wins womens title. 

Yeah, awesome.


----------



## obby

I go ***** for the main event. I was disappointed with Zayn already losing the title but in terms of storytelling it was unprecedented and the best match I've seen on NXT and in years.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> O god I hope he doesn't win a lot of matches through "ko"... not a fan of that when they should just pin them. And as I said in another post, given the brutality we've seen through the years and no stoppages, it just looks weird that something like that stops the match.


OH I agree I hope they don't go with KO stoppages for his matches, just this one is fine but more than this will get out of hand.

It does not look that weird since he took like 6 finishers in a row. and he looked out of it.

they will probably make up something like he had a concussion so that is why the match stopped


----------



## looper007

fiddlecastro said:


> to quote Sasha herself:


Great attitude and that's what every diva should be trying to achieve (sadly far too many are happy to just phone it in), the four of them impressed tonight but sadly it won't change Vince's opinions. They be running out as Christmas Elves or in bikini's for two minute nothing matches on RAW. so I think we should enjoy these great Diva matches as long as we can.


----------



## DGenerationMC

El Capitan said:


> If he goes maniac mode in NXT, then only one man can stop him


Chuck Taylor?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:mark:

This was cool too









Can't find a gif of Becky Lynch's submission from tonight but she used to do it in her indy matches as well:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*After tonight, I'm afraid of how embarrassing a main roster Diva Fatal 4 Way will be. Just...don't bother.*


----------



## looper007

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Sasha Banks is the greatest female total package next to AJ Lee. I fear for how neutered she'll be on the main roster though. The Crossface submission is called The Bank Statement. Glad you enjoyed the match. It's always fun to read the reactions of first time viewers.*


I know you ain't a Daniel Bryan fan but I did like her flying through the rope to take out Bayley and Becky, maybe a nod to Bryan (but I know a few others do it). I don't see many Diva's go through the ropes like that. I like that her cocky bitchy character has a bit of a mean streak and can back it up in the ring. I keep a eye out on any future NXT matches with her involved. Once she hits the main Roster, they probably give her character to Cameron and have Sasha as her lackey that's just Vince's thinking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

looper007 said:


> I know you ain't a Daniel Bryan fan but I did like her flying through the rope to take out Bayley and Becky, maybe a nod to Bryan (but I know a few others do it). I don't see many Diva's go through the ropes like that. I like that her cocky bitchy character has a bit of a mean streak and can back it up in the ring. I keep a eye out on any future NXT matches with her involved. Once she hits the main Roster, they probably give her character to Cameron and have Sasha as her lackey that's just Vince's thinking.


*
Swerve :russo, I am a Daniel Bryan fan, I just don't like how his super fans want to force him to main event everything, but we spend enough time arguing about that.

Sasha's suicide dive is amazing. I loved the one she did on Charlotte on the last PPV:
















She's the best female heel in the company atm. I could totally see her getting stuck with Cameron and getting no mic time. Vince is a moron. I underestimated his stupidity when he jobbed out Charlotte to Natalya in 3 minutes. I want Sasha to stay here as long as possible.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You know a show is good when you watch it again. I am def. watching this again. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

just watched it the main event MY GOD THAT WAS PERFECT I am still in shock that Kevin fucking Steen is holding the NXT title after two months (he must be a triple h favourite which can only be a good thing for him) the way he was built up tonight as this heartless monster that destroyed his best friend with out ever stopping to think about how badly he was killing him was AMAZING 

and zayn if there was any doubters they were promptly and emphatically shut up tonight. his selling of the concussion was fucking perfect their were fans CRYING!! because it felt so real. he was point with everything I give it six months and he's on the main roster as the next amazing underdog 


just another incredible NXT show good luck fastlane ya gunna need it :grin2:


----------



## obby

I liked the four way, but it wasn't nearly as good as Sasha-Charlotte IMO.


----------



## DanielWyatt

Zayn vs Owens MATCH my rating.


----------



## Kratosx23

I only watched the #1 contenders match and the title match. The #1 contenders match was fantastic by the end of it. The title match had good storytelling, but the match was dull from an action standpoint as a result. I guess it's good that Steen won the title since he's the best character on the show, which really, really doesn't say much on this show. He's the only guy they have that I could buy as a main event act in WWE.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Osize10 said:


> I honestly had no clue a title could change hands via ref stoppage until tonight. Has this ever happened before in WWE?


Rusev won the US title on ref stoppage.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

another great nxt special 

women's fatal 4 way :clap loved that spot sasha took looked like a codebreaker 

balor/neville another good match that foot stomp to the back of neville :banderas

zayn/owens man what a finish:ambrose4 totally unexpected, great storytelling 

oh and the noelle foley cameo in the crowd :kobe3


----------



## fiddlecastro

looper007 said:


> I know you ain't a Daniel Bryan fan but I did like her flying through the rope to take out Bayley and Becky, maybe a nod to Bryan (but I know a few others do it). I don't see many Diva's go through the ropes like that. I like that her cocky bitchy character has a bit of a mean streak and can back it up in the ring. I keep a eye out on any future NXT matches with her involved. Once she hits the main Roster, they probably give her character to Cameron and have Sasha as her lackey that's just Vince's thinking.


she's been flying through the ropes for years! 

2:20-ish


----------



## Tommy-V

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT* :tucky












That genuine emotion she displayed in the end :mj2




Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> I could totally see her getting stuck with Cameron and getting no mic time.*


I do too as well her becoming a jobber. Which would be so unfortunate since she is a legit heel. That's something the divas division hasn't had in a long time.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Such a feel good moment at the end of the womens match. The Boss finally taking her rightful place at the top of the food chain! 

Owens is God and Sami is Jesus. I was a little disappointed with the match as it was happening because it was feeling a little underwhelming, but that finish was awesome. Owens is far too impressive to be a long term heel; so I'm thinking he will drop it to Balor or Zayn within the next 2 specials and then turn face.

Dem chops though :mark:


----------



## Evoker_Aegis

I really think the fatal four way women's title match stole the show was yelling holy sh** all the way my girl Bayley shined bright but so did everyone else Becky with her Brock Lesnar like performance haha power moves after power move, glad Sasha Banks won she deserved it after her last NXT special match.


----------



## Green

Adrian Neville is the silent MVP of NXT, the highest rated matches have all involved him. That guy is a beast, shame he will inevitably get buried.

Also, best women's match I've seen in years.


----------



## FROSTY

barnesk9 said:


> Didn't like the result personally but it made Owens look like an absolute monster and made Zayn look tough because he never gave up.


Which was the whole point of this chapter of this soon to be epic saga. You took away from it exactly what Trips, KO & Sami wanted you too. You along with almost certainly everybody else who watched it, will tune back in the next time you hear they're both scheduled to be on the same NXT episode.

Perfect execution of selling, story telling & Owens as a monster heel, and Zayn as a classic babyface in peril/ultimate underdog.


----------



## FROSTY

Phillies3:16 said:


> And that, ladies and gents, is your new monster. Fucking kevin owens. He's going to be huge. Great match, great story. Best part, the story just started. Keep Vince's dirty fingers off this please.


Just posted something very similar to this. Spot on imo Phillie 3:16 repped.


----------



## FROSTY

Cleavage said:


> all that Sami build to lose it on the first defense


He defended it against Neville, this was his second defense.


----------



## FROSTY

weatherwarden said:


> To be honest, I enjoyed Balor vs Neville more than the main event. Both excellent matches though! Oh, and the Women's match was great too.


4 excellent matches (Breeze vs Itami was great too, just got forgotten after going on first), with 2 duds ain't bad. The tag title match did get a little better at the end. But Corbin vs Dempsey was a dumpster fire, and really has been since the beginning of their "feud." Didn't really see the point of this feud needing a blowoff when it was completely one sided, and how do you book a No DQ match without any (what would normally be) DQ spots.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I missed the show. anyone got a link?


----------



## FROSTY

TheLooseCanon said:


> The babyface chase for his belt back against the monster is wrestling 101.
> 
> TKO win builds everything perfect. These two guys get it, and have been doing this for years. I can only hope to see this feud headlining Mania soon.


Oh they will definitely rehash this feud when both men make the main roster, to a lot of the WWE viewing audience it will be their first time seeing it. And really for anybody who has already seen it (their wrestling observer feud of the year in ROH), who the hell wouldn't want to see them feud again a couple more times.


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565709138500812800
> :maury :maury


:cornette "that fat fuck Steen wants to be champ in front of 500 people he will never make it to the big time"

well guess what hillbilly boy KEVIN OWENS IS A WWE CHAMPION he has made to the big time suck on that BITCH!!!!!


----------



## FROSTY

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Really solid special event. All matches were decent-good.
> 
> Like the story they told with Owens/Zayn, and it definitely leaves on wondering where they will go next.
> 
> For those who are pissed off that Sami Zayn had 'all that build just to lose it so quick'. YOU ARE BEING WORKED! You're supposed to be pissed off by that, we rooted for this guy for what seems like forever until he finally got his title, and then it was snatched away from us by big mean Kevin Owens! It's almost like we want to see Sami Zayn get his rematch against Kevin Owens and beat him up...


Repped for awesomeness, it's sad that it's been so long since a proper story/feud was told/built in the WWE that so many people don't get it. 

Trips is so good at this, that he's turning the smarks back into marks lol.


----------



## Beatles123

If i spread the Gospel of the Boss, is it not a Bossple? :hmm:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

It's not too often we get to see a major title swap through TKO. It was a weird sight to behold but nonetheless hopefully Owens' reign will be an interesting one.

Also nice for The Boss finally cashing in the big one in her own right. I'm a little surprised that it took such a long time for her to gain the title but better late than never, so good for her.


----------



## Kratosx23

donne said:


> :cornette "that fat fuck Steen wants to be champ in front of 500 people he will never make it to the big time"
> 
> well guess what hillbilly boy KEVIN OWENS IS A WWE CHAMPION he has made to the big time suck on that BITCH!!!!!


Developmental ain't the fucking big time. He's holding the same belt that was held by a member of THE NEW DAY.

Vince will take one look at Owens, turn to Paul and go "THAT guy?"


----------



## Donnie

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Developmental ain't the fucking big time. He's holding the same belt that was held by a member of THE NEW DAY.
> 
> Vince will take one look at Owens, turn to Paul and go "THAT guy?"


look pyro just let me have this one thing ok he's holding a WWE title and TO ME that's a big deal


----------



## Kratosx23

He's not a "WWE Champion". He's not even an Intercontinental Champion.

If you choose to believe it's a big deal, that's your business, but I don't see it as a big deal. I barely even see it as a small deal. He's on the same list as a New Day member, Bo Dallas and the guy Vince wants to turn into Mighty Mouse. And yes, he's on the same list as Seth Rollins, but so what? Rollins was the first, he only won it to give the title an initial credibility boost, make people think it matters because a guy everybody thinks has a future won it. It's like what they do when they debut a new show like Main Event. They put Taker on the first 2 episodes to make people care, and then it becomes a jobber show. 

The fact that Roman Reigns is their handpicked top guy and they never even bothered to have him FEUD for this belt says it all.


----------



## Oxidamus

Well outside of Sasha winning this show was lacklustre as fuck. How hilarious the most overhyped NXT show to date with all of the BIG FIVE competing in relatively lengthy matches turned out to be the worst NXT event to date.

Fat Kassius Ohno ending the show as champion = (N) *raspberry*. Awful.

"Good booking". :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> Well outside of Sasha winning this show was lacklustre as fuck. How hilarious the most overhyped NXT show to date with all of the BIG FIVE competing in relatively lengthy matches turned out to be the worst NXT event to date.
> 
> Fat Kassius Ohno ending the show as champion = (N) *raspberry*. Awful.
> 
> "Good booking". :lol


You mean thin Kassius Ohno.


----------



## Donnie

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not a "WWE Champion". He's not even an Intercontinental Champion.
> 
> If you choose to believe it's a big deal, that's your business, but I don't see it as a big deal. I barely even see it as a small deal. He's on the same list as a New Day member, Bo Dallas and the guy Vince wants to turn into Mighty Mouse. And yes, he's on the same list as Seth Rollins, but so what? Rollins was the first, he only won it to give the title an initial credibility boost, make people think it matters because a guy everybody thinks has a future won it. It's like what they do when they debut a new show like Main Event. They put Taker on the first 2 episodes to make people care, and then it becomes a jobber show.
> 
> The fact that Roman Reigns is their handpicked top guy and they never even bothered to have him FEUD for this belt says it all.


I can not deny that every NXT champ excluding Seth have treated horribly 
big E is a bad joke who will more than likely get released before the end of the year (along with kofi and woods) I mean FFS his gimmick is that he sweats of course it isn't going to work

bo well how the hell he and bray are bothers still makes me scratch my head. but him winning or not winning the belt would have made no difference to his future with his gimmick he was fucked before he got started. he's basically the 2015 version of Simon dean 

but I have faith pyro that just maybe, maybe triple h can stop the burials of Adrian Sami and Kevin and they can actually have a career on the main roster (not a lot of faith but I still think it's possible)

now as for roman YOU KNOW WHY HE NEVER HELD THE BELT. Vince saw him backstage with no shirt on and when "he's hot I want him as my next star" he was hot shotted from the start of course he wasn't going to "wast away" in the developments actually improving.

look pyro I know this wont change your view but all I ask is that you just have a tiny bit of faith that this time it will be different


----------



## Oxidamus

donne said:


> I can not deny that every NXT champ excluding Seth have treated horribly


:eyeroll

Here we go with this again.

Bo is fine. Big E is one of the few talent genuinely fucked up by WWE.


----------



## Donnie

THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Here we go with this again.
> 
> Bo is fine. Big E is one of the few talent genuinely fucked up by WWE.


"FINE" he comes out to no reaction no one gives a shit. his winning streak was ended by fucking r-truth if that's your definition on fine I hate to see what bad looks like.

and I like big E but until the new day ends he's fucked and even then I doubt he can be saved. but I love being proved wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23

donne said:


> I can not deny that every NXT champ excluding Seth have treated horribly
> big E is a bad joke who will more than likely get released before the end of the year (along with kofi and woods) I mean FFS his gimmick is that he sweats of course it isn't going to work
> 
> bo well how the hell he and bray are bothers still makes me scratch my head. but him winning or not winning the belt would have made no difference to his future with his gimmick he was fucked before he got started. he's basically the 2015 version of Simon dean
> 
> but I have faith pyro that just maybe, maybe triple h can stop the burials of Adrian Sami and Kevin and they can actually have a career on the main roster (not a lot of faith but I still think it's possible)
> 
> now as for roman YOU KNOW WHY HE NEVER HELD THE BELT. Vince saw him backstage with no shirt on and when "he's hot I want him as my next star" he was hot shotted from the start of course he wasn't going to "wast away" in the developments actually improving.
> 
> look pyro I know this wont change your view but all I ask is that you just have a tiny bit of faith that this time it will be different


Faith about what? I'm not an Owens mark, I don't give a shit what happens to him. He's fine, but I don't care.

And no, I will not give them faith until they prove me wrong. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Just finished the show. Didn't see the no dq match because it was cut off for some reason. 

Hideo is getting better by the week, and owned shit tonight. 3 stars

Tag match was passable. A few botches though, and nothing stood out apart from the dual lift neckbreaker slam. 2 stars.

Finn/Neville was match of the night imo. Insane chemistry. The second rope phoenix splash, finn's flying dropkick into the barrier were sweet as hell. 4 and three quarter stars.

Diva's match was good, but I felt they did to much to early. Bayley and Sasha were great as usual, but Becky stood out to me, probably cause of how good she looked in her new attire. Girl's got spunk. Thank God charlotte's lost the belt. Literally the best thing about her going to the main roster is the fact that she won't bore the fuck out of me each thursday. 3 stars.

As for the main event? Best story in a wrestling match in God knows how long. It made Owen's look like a fucking behemoth and showed off how well rounded he is in the ring. Zayn's selling was unbelievable as well. the way he fell after that sickening chop was unlike anything I'd ever seen in that situation. Half a dozen powerbombs leading to a stoppage adds both to Owens monster aura, and Zayn's self doubt. can't wait for Owens/Balor. Has great potential. 4 and a half stars.

Overall? Not as good as the last special, but still better than anything the main roster has done in forever. 8/10. If only for the last few matches.


----------



## Mr. Socko

donne said:


> :cornette "that fat fuck Steen wants to be champ in front of 500 people he will never make it to the big time"
> 
> well guess what hillbilly boy KEVIN OWENS IS A WWE CHAMPION he has made to the big time suck on that BITCH!!!!!


In fairness, Steen looks in much better shape now. Cornette always rated him highly just felt he needed to put more effort into losing weight.


----------



## Oxidamus

donne said:


> "FINE" he comes out to no reaction no one gives a shit. his winning streak was ended by fucking r-truth if that's your definition on fine I hate to see what bad looks like.
> 
> and I like big E but until the new day ends he's fucked and even then I doubt he can be saved. but I love being proved wrong.


...

Bo came out to warm reactions from most crowds. And how would that be his fault if he got barely any reaction? You say Seth has been treated well but he often gets shallow if not near silent reactions.

Losing to R-Truth was part of his gimmick and was a good way to end the streak.

If you really think Bo was in a bad place before leaving for marriage and getting injured, you have _no idea_.


----------



## sillymunkee

I am only on Neville vs Balor so I havent read any comments to avoid spoilers but I just had to come in this thread and talk about this match.

That delayed bridging german suplex as possibly the prettiest wrestling move I have ever had the pleasure of seeing.

Ok going to watch the rest. NXT NXT NXT NXT NXT soooooo much better then main roster.

EDIT: Just finished. Easily my MOTY. Crazy how good these 2 are at their jobs.


----------



## Genking48

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Developmental ain't the fucking big time. He's holding the same belt that was held by a member of THE NEW DAY.
> 
> Vince will take one look at Owens, turn to Paul and go "THAT guy?"


Well Owens and Zayn are a hell of a lot closer to big time that Cornette ever though they would get that much is for sure.

Cornette probably didn't even think they were good enough to be in ROH


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+

Kabraxal said:


> And here I was going to actually write a PM to apologise since I realised the rep went to the wrong person... then you act childish and try to "call me out". So, you just earned the rep anyway. Congrats.


What do you expect when you call me a jerkoff?


----------



## Mr. I

Morrison17 said:


> > Devitt uses same bodypaint twice
> > worst wrestler of the match wins womens title.
> 
> Yeah, awesome.


Why are you trying to greentext on a forum?


----------



## NastyYaffa

My ratings for each match:

Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze - ***3/4
- GREAT match. Itami went all KENTA on that poor Breeze.

Bull Dempsey vs. Baron Corbin - *
- Meh.

Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Lucha Dragons - *1/4
- Another meh match. Not impressed by new tag champs so far.

Finn Bálor vs. Adrian Neville - ****1/4
- AWESOME match. Bálor's best NXT match so far. Absolutely loved it.

Women's Title - ****
- Another AWESOME match. I think this might be the best female match from all the NXT specials so far. Really happy that Sasha won, she is such a great wrestler. (Y)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens - ****1/4
- Now this was AMAZING. Some damn great storytelling, by two masters of it. Owens looked like a BEAST and Zayn still looked good, even tho he got murdered. :lol

Overall 9.5/10. Best NXT special yet.


----------



## Markus123

I like how Owens and Zayn managed to shock a smarky crowd, some very good matches, not the best NXT special but a good show.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Morrison17 said:


> > Devitt uses same bodypaint twice
> > worst wrestler of the match wins womens title.
> 
> Yeah, awesome.


> Who's Devitt? There is no one in NXT with that name.
> Just shows us how little you know about wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Genking48

They should have picked the pick where Owens stands over Zayn


----------



## Morrison17

So Tyler Breeze not only basicly a mini Ziggler, now he stole Zema Ions selfie stick? 
Wow.


----------



## Morrison17

Kenta is beast. But till this match I didn't realize how tiny he is.
Googled and found out that he's only 173cm. Thought he was atleast 180.

Hey hey, Baron squashed Pig Dampsey! 
Now its time to clear main roster from skinny girls and midgets! Go Baron!

PS: botchamania chants are awful. I feel bad for wresters when crowd chants "you fucked up" after the botch. Atleast Chikara fans are smart enough to support wrestlers instead of making silly chants.


----------



## Marrakesh

I liked the show. The wrestling was great as always but serious question here... Who on the roster do people legitimately think is going to be used well by Vince & co ? 

Finn Balor is 34 in a few months and he's billed at 190lbs. As talented as he is, if it was such a fucking struggle to get Daniel Bryan in the top spot as over as he was what are they going to do with him? Hideo Itami is in virtually the same situation and he's Japanese which won't help his cause. 

Then you have Adrian Neville who Meltzer or Alvarez, one of the two anyway has said the higher ups referred to him as ''the guy who does all the flippy shit'' and he reportedly was in the running to debut with a mighty mouse type gimmick fpalm before it got nixed. 

Sami Zayn is in a similar boat to Balor. Whilst losing the title and a new no.1 contender being crowned almost certainly means he is going to the main roster after Mania.. were does he fit in? 

Are all these top NXT guys just destined to be the directionless midcarders of the future like Ziggler, Kofi, Big E, Barrett and countless others? 

Realistically i don't see any of these guys being used particularly well when they get called up. 

Even Steen will be limited in what they will do with him because they already have a guy in Bray Wyatt who looks like him but has a gimmick that is 1000000x superior :shrug Vince is not going to have two fat guys who are both main eventers, he'll choose one and it won't be Steen. (I know this sounds incredibly ignorant and almost farcical but we've all heard the stories and the reasons Vince has used in the past)

Part of me even thinks that HHH knows this and the reason Balor, Itami and Steen were brought in was to give NXT legitamcy and help make it ''it's own brand'' as he is ALWAYS talking about when given a chance. 

I'd be surprised if HHH really thought these guys were going to be big time players in WWE given their age and the fact that he knows Vince better than anyone. 

I'm glad NXT is around but i think we are being fooled if we start believing any of the guys there right now are really the future. 

The Shield guys and Bray Wyatt (Who are younger than most of the NXT guys btw) have those spots on lock and that of course is not a bad thing given how good they are but it's going to leave a lot of talented guys wasted in the WWE midcard over the next few years.

Edit: Btw if WWE cared about their midcard this wouldn't be an issue, the problem is that they don't. Maybe these guys can change that ? Who knows.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Morrison17 said:


> So Tyler Breeze no only basicly a mini Ziggler, now he stole Zema Ions selfie stick?
> Wow


The guy litereally comes down to the ring filming himself live and uses that for his titantron so no I wouldn't consider him using a selfie stick as "stealing" from Zema Ion 

Anyways, thought it was a strong show again . It was interesting to give Owens the belt the way they did, at first I thought this would be a way to have Zayn keep the title , not have Owens pinned or lose and was actually surprised the belt went to Owens but at least this continues the story of how Zayn was never pinned so it keeps him some what strong in a sense. I liked the Balor vs Neville match , another surprising outcome as I thought for sure Neville would be given a title shot one last time. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Developmental ain't the fucking big time. He's holding the same belt that was held by a member of THE NEW DAY.
> 
> Vince will take one look at Owens, turn to Paul and go "THAT guy?"


So what if Big E held the title? You know who held the WWE title and main evented Wrestlemania? Yokozuna. And its not like Vince hasn't given the title to fat wrestlers before , at least with Owens he can wrestle well , certainly without gassing in 2 minutes and can actually cut a promo. Hell, Mankind won the belt 3 times or what about guys who have "the look" and failed? Like Warrior , or Diesel . Kevin Owens will be fine on the main roster


----------



## Morrison17

Great idea to make Steen a champion by KO win! 

Fight Owens Fight isn't Kill Steen Kill, but atleast it's something

Charlotte outshined new champion with her reaction to a loss. She cried because she lost the belt, I really appreciate those little moments of reality in scripted wrestling matches.

Still would prefer to watch Charlotte vs. Becky 1 on 1.


----------



## Mr Poifect

Sometimes I hope that the guys don't move on. So we can continue to get great matches on NXT and fuck the main roster.


----------



## Mr. I

Marrakesh said:


> I liked the show. The wrestling was great as always but serious question here... Who on the roster do people legitimately think is going to be used well by Vince & co ?
> 
> Finn Balor is 34 in a few months and he's billed at 190lbs. As talented as he is, if it was such a fucking struggle to get Daniel Bryan in the top spot as over as he was what are they going to do with him? Hideo Itami is in virtually the same situation and he's Japanese which won't help his cause.
> 
> Then you have Adrian Neville who Meltzer or Alvarez, one of the two anyway has said the higher ups referred to him as ''the guy who does all the flippy shit'' and he reportedly was in the running to debut with a mighty mouse type gimmick fpalm before it got nixed.
> 
> Sami Zayn is in a similar boat to Balor. Whilst losing the title and a new no.1 contender being crowned almost certainly means he is going to the main roster after Mania.. were does he fit in?
> 
> Are all these top NXT guys just destined to be the directionless midcarders of the future like Ziggler, Kofi, Big E, Barrett and countless others?
> 
> Realistically i don't see any of these guys being used particularly well when they get called up.
> 
> Even Steen will be limited in what they will do with him because they already have a guy in Bray Wyatt who looks like him but has a gimmick that is 1000000x superior :shrug Vince is not going to have two fat guys who are both main eventers, he'll choose one and it won't be Steen. (I know this sounds incredibly ignorant and almost farcical but we've all heard the stories and the reasons Vince has used in the past)
> 
> Part of me even thinks that HHH knows this and the reason Balor, Itami and Steen were brought in was to give NXT legitamcy and help make it ''it's own brand'' as he is ALWAYS talking about when given a chance.
> 
> I'd be surprised if HHH really thought these guys were going to be big time players in WWE given their age and the fact that he knows Vince better than anyone.
> 
> I'm glad NXT is around but i think we are being fooled if we start believing any of the guys there right now are really the future.
> 
> The Shield guys and Bray Wyatt (Who are younger than most of the NXT guys btw) have those spots on lock and that of course is not a bad thing given how good they are but it's going to leave a lot of talented guys wasted in the WWE midcard over the next few years.
> 
> Edit: Btw if WWE cared about their midcard this wouldn't be an issue, the problem is that they don't. Maybe these guys can change that ? Who knows.


Bálor is not Bryan. He isn't tall, but he's not short, he's normal height (5'11). He's got a prettyboy face, a great body, and a lot of physical charisma.

Now Bryan also has a lot of charisma, but he had red flags for WWE's mentality (dumb as it is), but literally the only thing "against" Bálor in WWE's mentality is that he's not tall. He's handsome, charismatic, a great worker, ripped as hell, he's a total package. Triple H also clearly views him as a potential top star, give the megastar treatment he's had in NXT so far.


----------



## DudeLove669

I'm not happy with Neville pulling out a Phoenix Splash. Neville has been doing it for years, but It's supposed to be Seths rare big match move and Neville just pulls it out in the middle of a match for a 2 count.

They need to do a better job protecting movesets.


----------



## VIPER

:drose

To the people complaining about Sasha hugging Charlotte, did you continue watching to see when they both pushed each other quickly afterwards? :lel That was amazing.

It's like "Congrats, bitch. Still hate you."

"Thanks, feeling's mutual, ho."

:HA


----------



## Marrakesh

Ithil said:


> Bálor is not Bryan. He isn't tall, but he's not short, he's normal height (5'11). He's got a prettyboy face, a great body, and a lot of physical charisma.
> 
> Now Bryan also has a lot of charisma, but he had red flags for WWE's mentality (dumb as it is), but literally the only thing "against" Bálor in WWE's mentality is that he's not tall. He's handsome, charismatic, a great worker, ripped as hell, he's a total package. Triple H also clearly views him as a potential top star, give the megastar treatment he's had in NXT so far.


Or is he just using Balor, Itami and Steen to enhance NXT as he tries to legitimize the brand and start touring the shows around the country?

He can't do this if NXT is constantly losing it's top stars to the main roster and these guys aren't young either. As i said in my last post, the three Shield guys and Bray Wyatt are all younger than these three. 


I personally think it is a little of both. If Vince and co decide to use them HHH will take all the credit if they're successful or if they're used badly Vince will get all the blame due to how they were used in NXT. 

If they don't decide to use them then HHH has three guys with some international recognition who can spearhead his ambitions for NXT over the next 2 years. 

Ultimately :trips3 always wins.


----------



## A-C-P

Great event last night, best 2 hours of a wrestling show I have watched since the last NXT special :lol


Please don't take this as a shot at Reigns, b/c it is not meant to be just an observation on the WWE as a whole but:

The main event match at the WWE's "developmental" brand featured 2 guys that are more ready to main event PPV's (IMO) than the guy the WWE is currently pushing to ME their biggest show of the year.


----------



## exile123

All I can say is, good luck to WWE and TNA ppvs this year. None of them will even come close to this show. In my opinion there were two match of the year contenders on this show and it is only February.

Finn Balor vs Adrian Nevile was fucking epic. And that Balor entrance almost gives me an erection every time I see it. In a totally non-gay way of course. 

And as good as that match was, Charlotte/Bayley/Banks/Lynch was even better. This was match of the night. 

And we can't forget the main fucking event, which was pretty epic itself. I know some people didn't like the ending but I think it was a perfect if you think about it. Kevin "KO" Owens basically KOed Zayn to win the title.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Sasha B winning the title was such a cool moment. I like seeing the emotion break through the character, obviously so so happy to win the title. Congrats to her.

Also @A-C-P (can't be bothered to go back and quote your post) so right about the Reings v Owens and Zayn contrast.


----------



## Empress

A-C-P said:


> Great event last night, best 2 hours of a wrestling show I have watched since the last NXY special :lol
> 
> 
> Please don't take this as a shot at Reigns, b/c it is not meant to be just an observation on the WWE as a whole but:
> 
> The main event match at the WWE's "developmental" brand featured 2 guys that are more ready to main event PPV's (IMO) than the guy the WWE is currently pushing to ME their biggest show of the year.


I had the same thoughts too. As much as I like Reigns, he hasn't had that type of showing to be in the main event at Wrestlemania. Owens and Sami had to follow after one incredible match after another but they delivered. Reigns is going to get crushed under all that weight come WM 31. I wish Vince had given him an extra year but what's done is year. Reigns would've been perfect fighting Rusev this year in the mid card.


----------



## The True Believer

VForViper said:


> :drose
> 
> To the people complaining about Sasha hugging Charlotte, did you continue watching to see when they both pushed each other quickly afterwards? :lel That was amazing.
> 
> It's like "Congrats, bitch. Still hate you."
> 
> "Thanks, feeling's mutual, ho."
> 
> :HA


Charlotte enaldo

Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhy?! :Cry


----------



## Cleavage

Just give HHH the entire company now plz


----------



## WBS

Really Great Show!! Balor vs. Neville was awesome! Good match between Hideo and Tyler, good 4 way women match and the story told by Owens and Zayn was superb! I don't get how can be that this show is produced by the same company that produces Raw....


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> Bálor is not Bryan. He isn't tall, but he's not short, he's normal height (5'11). He's got a prettyboy face, a great body, and a lot of physical charisma.
> 
> Now Bryan also has a lot of charisma, but he had red flags for WWE's mentality (dumb as it is), but literally the only thing "against" Bálor in WWE's mentality is that he's not tall. He's handsome, charismatic, a great worker, ripped as hell, he's a total package. Triple H also clearly views him as a potential top star, give the megastar treatment he's had in NXT so far.


His body isn't good for WWE. He's just too light and he has no thickness at all. His body isn't the type of body that makes Vince get hard. He's into big guys, Bálor having a really defined six pack doesn't mean anything to Vince. Compare Neville's body to Bálor's and you'll get what I mean.

I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority here but looking at that match I couldn't help but think that Adrian Neville is the real star of the two. Adrian Neville if pushed correctly could have a much easier time getting over with the casuals than Bálor, who only appeals to kids (because of the bodypaint), nerds (because of his "dark" look and bodypaint) and hardcore wrestling fans who watched him in Japan. Neville has one of the most important and also most overlooked attributes a wrestler can have, which is athletic legitimacy. The things he does most people have never seen before and the few other guys that can do them don't do them nearly as good as him (Ricochet? Please...). Neville is the kind of guy that every promotion needs to have in a really good spot. I'm not saying he's WWE champion material, because he's not, but he should have the Benoit spot that has been seriously missing from wrestling for the last decade. You need a guy who people look at and believe in, a guy who's exceptional even if wrestling is fake. The aura of athletic legitimacy is what has been missing the most from wrestling and Neville is the only guy on the roster apart from Brock that has it.


----------



## Swag

elhijodelbodallas said:


> His body isn't good for WWE. He's just too light and he has no thickness at all. His body isn't the type of body that makes Vince get hard. He's into big guys, Bálor having a really defined six pack doesn't mean anything to Vince. Compare Neville's body to Bálor's and you'll get what I mean.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority here but looking at that match I couldn't help but think that Adrian Neville is the real star of the two. Adrian Neville if pushed correctly could have a much easier time getting over with the casuals than Bálor, who only appeals to kids (because of the bodypaint), nerds (because of his "dark" look and bodypaint) and hardcore wrestling fans who watched him in Japan. Neville has one of the most important and also most overlooked attributes a wrestler can have, which is athletic legitimacy. The things he does most people have never seen before and the few other guys that can do them don't do them nearly as good as him (Ricochet? Please...). Neville is the kind of guy that every promotion needs to have in a really good spot. I'm not saying he's WWE champion material, because he's not, but he should have the Benoit spot that has been seriously missing from wrestling for the last decade. You need a guy who people look at and believe in, a guy who's exceptional even if wrestling is fake. The aura of athletic legitimacy is what has been missing the most from wrestling and Neville is the only guy on the roster apart from Brock that has it.


Kids/nerds/hardcore wrestling fans and women which you forgot (there's no way they won't love Balor) makes up like 80% of the wrestling audience you know?


----------



## El_Absoluto

I just saw the main event, and I can say that the ending was very anti climatic, the whole trainers and referee felt awkward. And why did Steen not started celebrating the moment the referee rang the bell? It just felt odd.

It made Owens moment less special to be honest. Maybe its because I already knew the ending but still...


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> His body isn't good for WWE. He's just too light and he has no thickness at all. His body isn't the type of body that makes Vince get hard. He's into big guys, Bálor having a really defined six pack doesn't mean anything to Vince. Compare Neville's body to Bálor's and


Tell that to Shawn Michaels.

The rest of that post, I don't understand. You basically said "only hardcores, kids, women and some others will like Bálor". That's like, 90% of the audience. Bálor is the most obvious ready made main eventer in WWE I've seen in years. He's good looking, got a great body, he's not that short (5'11 vs Neville's 5'7), he's a great and exciting wrestler, he's a good talker, and very charismatic, and of course, he has the great bodypaint gimmick and entrance that makes him instantly memorable. Kids will love the paint, women will love his abs, hardcores will love his matches, males will like his cool aura. Total package.

Meanwhile, Neville, and I love Neville, but I have no illusions, Neville is not good looking, he's got a terrific body but he's very short, and he's a great flying wrestler but he doesn't stand out as charismatic or a dynamic character. He has his flips and they'll get him over, but Bálor has so much more going for him.


----------



## .christopher.

Just got done watching this and I thought it was a brilliant show!

Despite the Corbin vs Dempsey and Murphy & Blake vs Lucha Dragons matches disappointing, and Hideo Itami vs Breeze underwhelming, the other 3 matches more than made up for it 

Bálor vs Neville wasn't as good as I was anticipating, but was still a very good match. It may not have been as good as I had anticipated, yet it was still one of the better matches of the year so far, in my opinion. I guess that shows how highly I rate these 2 

Owens vs Zayn was brilliant. I loved the story they told throughout the match, and the ending just added to the intensity of the rivalry. I already can't wait for their rematch :mark:

Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Lynch was match of the night for me. I can't believe I'm saying that having seen who else was on the card, but it was undoubtedly the best match of the night for me. I was rooting for Bayley but I have no complaints about Banks winning. All 4 were superb, to be honest. It just goes to show you women wrestling isn't dead, it's just been buried alive. Hopefully these fine young women will be given a fair chance to showcase what they can do on the main roster, and if so, womens wrestling in the WWE will rise from the grave and turn them from jokes into legitimate professionals 

I think this is the 1st time I've come out of a wrestling PPV thinking the womens match was the best. Banks, Bayley, Charlotte & Lynch deserve all the credit in the world for their performances


----------



## Ambrosity

YAAAAAS BITCH YAAAAAS

All I can see is Sasha in everyone's avatars and sigs haha love it


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> Tell that to Shawn Michaels.
> 
> The rest of that post, I don't understand. You basically said "only hardcores, kids, women and some others will like Bálor". That's like, 90% of the audience. Bálor is the most obvious ready made main eventer in WWE I've seen in years. He's good looking, got a great body, he's not that short (5'11 vs Neville's 5'7), he's a great and exciting wrestler, he's a good talker, and very charismatic, and of course, he has the great bodypaint gimmick and entrance that makes him instantly memorable. Kids will love the paint, women will love his abs, hardcores will love his matches, males will like his cool aura. Total package.
> 
> Meanwhile, Neville, and I love Neville, but I have no illusions, Neville is not good looking, he's got a terrific body but he's very short, and he's a great flying wrestler but he doesn't stand out as charismatic or a dynamic character. He has his flips and they'll get him over, but Bálor has so much more going for him.


I never mentioned women. Women like Roman Reigns and Baron Corbin, you don't hear any women shrieking for Bálor when he comes out. The bodypaint that makes him appealling to kids and nerds distracts women.

I don't even want to compare the two because their success isn't dependent on how well/poorly the other guy does but to me Neville, if pushed correctly, could be a much more useful star than Bálor. You have a point that Bálor is more well-rounded but I don't think that matters much. Plenty of the most popular guys in the last thirty years aren't well-rounded performers. Rey Mysterio for example, promos were never his strong suit and he was small too, which happened to be one of his strengths because it helped him set him apart from all the other guys. Uniqueness is what draws, not great promo skills/great look/great ring work. The only thing unique about Bálor is his bodypaint gimmick, he's average at everything else (average among his competition of course, he's an infinitely better worker than Konnor, Big E or Miz). Neville on the other hand is unique in the second most important thing in wrestling, which is what happens inside those 3 ropes once the bell rings. He does things in the ring that nobody else can replicate and that is extremely valuable. Nobody will change the channel when he's on.

Also, I think Bálor is way more limited than people think. He has an accent too and he hasn't done a single good promo ever since he debuted. He hasn't had enough mic time to do one, to be fair, but there's a reason why they haven't given him the mic yet. If someone is a good talker they'll have no problem giving it to you (Enzo cut a long promo the very first time he appeared on TV, for example).

I just don't think what he has to offer is enough to be as big a star as some people think he could be. I can understand why some people like him but personally I find him boring as hell. Corny entrance, not that exciting in the ring, not a captivating talker, I just can't get into him. Maybe it's because I don't like comic books and fantasy stuff. I guess I'm the one who's wrong since all the big blockbusters nowadays are from comic book shit. Nerds are taking over everything, unfortunately. But yeah, like I said six months ago, you take the bodypaint away from him and he's as useless as some of you think Neville is.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Owens is legit... A proper machine.. Strange finish but I really liked it.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

Brilliant show and that women's match and the Owens vs Sami match were superb as was the Neville Corbin match as well


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just ordered a Kevin Owens shirt :banderas

Goddamn that show was so good.


----------



## Brock

Posted by Steen today. Awesome.


----------



## Ambrosity

*That moment when you realize that the NXT woman's champ is following you on instagram *
:enzo


----------



## King BOOKAH

As Sasha Fan #001 I approve of these messages.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *MY QUEEN HAS FINALLY DONE IT *:tucky


:tucky

Sami though enaldo



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *@Nicole Queen(It's time to break kayfabe and hug it out aige)*


:ann1


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Just finished watching and it delivered (Y), really enjoyable stuff. The first half of the show was nothing special really but the second half was just pure quality. 

Breeze vs Itami – They didn’t have anywhere near the time they had in the No.1 Contenders Tournament so this wasn’t at that level, understandable. Itami lacks consistency right now, but at least he isn’t holding back as much. Loved Tyler’s entrance, the girl jumping the rails was a good touch. He needs to beat the shit out of someone with that selfie stick :lmao, soon.

Corbin / Dempsey – What a farce of a stipulation, seriously what was the point? Bull should have at least crotched Corbin or something, anything really. Interested to see where they go with Corbin from here. He needs to grow as a performer and hopefully not having that winning streak hanging over him will aid in doing so.

Lucha Dragons / B&M – Whoa, I’m a huge fan of both teams but this was bad. I haven’t watched Main Event but did something happen to Sin Cara in that match with Cesaro, he looked completely off his game. After that first botch the Lucha Dragons seemed to lose confidence and their way. Some of the pauses were hilarious. Off night.

Balor / Neville – Epic Demon King Balor entrance alert, I’ll never get tired of that. It looks like they’re keeping the paint as Black and Red to match his t-shirts, that WWE merchandising though. They started slow which I liked, some really good chain wrestling with Neville controlling the match. Loved how they teased the tope, it’s very close to being overused on NXT so this was a great way to make it mean something. That finishing sequence though. Great stuff.

Charlotte / Sasha / Becky / Bayley – Wow, what a match <3. Brilliant stuff from start to finish. Great performances from all the ladies and it continued the tradition of NXT women’s matches being absolute quality at these specials. These ladies took some ridiculous bumps, told a great story and wrestled an athletic aggressive style WWE women’s matches hasn’t seen before. That double knee spot from Sasha; Easily Becky’s best WWE performance and she looked like a real force. She needs to keep using those types of power moves, no other Diva does and it suits her. Bayley played more than just the underdog and Charlotte always delivers on the big stage. Sasha won :mark: Great touch at the end with the hug, no hug :side:.

Triple H said in his conference call that he’d like to have a women’s division that can produce a star for WWE that can draw in the same mould as Ronda Rousey does for the UFC. I’m totally convinced that if they treated the ladies as legitimate stars and allow them to perform at the level they do on NXT that even main roster fans would take to them. If they had this exact same match on the RAW next week, it would get over, no way it wouldn’t. Vince and co. will never do that though, they’re such idiots guys :shrug.

I loved how they always build the main event throughout the night with those little clips of them arriving and getting ready. Crowe debut incoming. I need Big Cass and Enzo on the next special please.

OMG Owens killed Sami guys :jose

Zayn / Owens: I really enjoyed this. The whole feud has too much history and was way too personal to be a wrestling match so it needed this level of physicality. Owens went absolute beast mode and beat the shit out of Zayn. So much respect for Sami for taking that kind of beating. Slow it down; there were some many legit punches that connected; uncomfortable at times. Sami’s so tremendous at selling a beating that he just makes the guy he’s working with look like such a monster. I loved the finish; Zayn looked like the valiant Champion and Owens like the merciless prick, best friend betraying bastard monster he is, perfect.


----------



## El_Absoluto

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Oh they will definitely rehash this feud when both men make the main roster, to a lot of the WWE viewing audience it will be their first time seeing it. And really for anybody who has already seen it (their wrestling observer feud of the year in ROH), who the hell wouldn't want to see them feud again a couple more times.


As Dilbert said on BR.

This is not a feud anymore its a fucking franchise.


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT just keeps giving us awesome nights don't they? In some ways this was even better than the last special. 

Hideo/Breeze was a good start to the night although that GTS tease is killing me :lol

Murphy and Blake retained against Lucha Dragons in a perfectly watchable match that had a few good moments. 

Corbin Vs Bull was dull. The highlight was the chant for Bull's entrance "BULL! (shit!)" :lol

Balor Vs Neville was exactly as I expected it to be, an awesome contest. They killed it, little more to add. 

The fatal four way between the women was great and glad to see Sasha is the champion at last. The after match moment was hilarious :lol

Owens Vs Zayn was great for different reasons. It was not as good in wrestling as Neville/Balor but the story they were telling was so good. They made Owens look like a ruthless bastard dismantling his injured former friend at the end.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I didn't get a chance to watch because I couldn't get on the net the last few days, was it a good show?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> :ann1


*Oh well, I tried :draper2. You can stay bitter if you want to ositivity. Nothing's bringing me down from this high :lenny. Thanks for all the gifs though :bye*


----------



## Honey Bucket

Haven't really seen much of NXT bar bits and pieces for the last six months or so but thought I'd give this a watch.

First match was your standard opener. Nothing spectacular but got the crowd hyped. Nice figure four on the post from Breeze which took me back to when Bret Hart used to do that to Austin. 

No DQ Match was way too short to really critique it. Finish was fucking shite and I guess that's the beginning of the end of Bull's big push. He just looked a big goof after mauling Baron for five minutes then losing to an awkward looking finisher like that.

Tag match featured more unfortunate botches but they shrugged them off and continued without disrupting the flow too much. I really like the look of Blake and Murphy. Vince will probably turn them into happy-go-lucky comedy goofballs who can jump around a lot.

It's really the first time I've seen that Finn Balor entrance, and :bahgawd, it was spectacular. I know he only dons the facepaint at the specials, but does he do the same entrance all the time? Great match though, which was helped by how well they know each other in the ring. Liked how Balor blocked the corkscrew and then immediately went for the pin. Neville looked great too, but Balor is something else.

The womens match just left me thinking how far apart these gals are from the utter shite we get on the main roster. Awesome match. I never thought I'd get sucked in like that but it was fast paced and some of the moves were so innovative. Every one of the combatants I was impressed with. Get rid of the fucking Bellas and get them all on the main roster in the next 12-18 months...but then again, Team VD will not have a fucking clue how to present them like the incompetent fucksticks they are.

I fucking love the way Zayn sells those clubbing blows from KO. The clotheslines in the corner sending him flying in the air, and then the top rope gutbuster propelling him six feet in the air. As for Owens, well I love this man. I have a soft spot for big, burly ass kickers, but this guy can MOVE. Like a mini Vader, just vicious. That pump handled brain buster on the knee (whatever you wanna call it) looked fucking bruuuuutal. Again these guys know each other so well and it was like a walk in the park for them at times. Zayn took a sick head bump on the ramp at one stage. The finish was tremendous - Zayn's selling is exemplary but holy shit Owens was vicious. This means that Zayn never really 'lost' but Owens looked like a malicious animal who won the fight. A perfect way to really elongate a feud. I'd book Zayn off with a kayfabe concussion until the next special where he returns to attack Owens during - or even after - his match with Balor. Like Owen Hart at the DX PPV in 1997, just appear out the crowd and beat him down like a man scorned. Book a Last Man Standing match at the next special between the two after that then get Zayn on the main roster _pronto_. Awesome.

Also a nod to the commentary, I thought it was great. Rich Brennan ain't no Lance Russell but he sounds much more convincing than Cole, and I thought Graves and Albert - the latter particularly - were great too.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Oh well, I tried :draper2. You can stay bitter if you want to ositivity. Nothing's bringing me down from this high :lenny. Thanks for all the gifs though :bye*













What was up with Owens/Zayn's finish though? Did I missed the stipulation?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> What was up with Owens/Zayn's finish though? Did I missed the stipulation?


*They stopped the match due to knockout to emphasize the KO in Kevin Owens. It's a great storytelling device, so I don't understand why it's getting so much hate. Should it be a recurring theme like Rusev passing jobbers out? No, but it was perfect for this instance to put him over as monster heel. The crying fans also showed it was very effective.*


----------



## Necramonium

Heartfelt interview with Sasha...

This shows why NXT wrestlers are so talented, they still got passion for the craft.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Necramonium said:


> Heartfelt interview with Sasha...
> 
> This shows why NXT wrestlers are so talented, they still got passion for the craft.


Those darn Millennials don't want to grab the brass ring like Roman Reigns and Cena does!


----------



## Louaja89

Necramonium said:


> Heartfelt interview with Sasha...
> 
> This shows why NXT wrestlers are so talented, they still got passion for the craft.


That was so great , I almost teared up , how fucking great it is to see someone that passionnate succeed .
Even though she basically broke character , it was still great .


----------



## Mr. I

Nicole Queen said:


> What was up with Owens/Zayn's finish though? Did I missed the stipulation?


Regular stipulations. It ended by ref stoppage (title changes hand on a ref stoppage). This is the first time WWE have done a title change on a ref stoppage, so the crowd didn't know what to make of it.

They will know in future, though. So it's now a legit finish they can use.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Loved the finish. Zayn could not have sold that head injury better. Owens looks dangerous and unstoppable.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Way to make Sami Zayn look like a complete jabroni; not that I really care, I'm already sick of the "NXT 5".


----------



## rassslinrantin

NXT continues to prove it's the best product WWE has going right now. Although the show wasn't perfect, it's leaps and bounds beyond the regular WWE product.

http://youtu.be/58Sm0-1BBNk


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Way to make Sami Zayn look like a complete jabroni; not that I really care, I'm already sick of the "NXT 5".


How in any way did he look like a "jabroni"?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Ithil said:


> How in any way did he look like a "jabroni"?


Zayn wasn't already injured coming into the match nor did he get injured by Owens doing anything dirty, he just got demolished by what kayfabe wise looks like a vastly superior talent. Sure he looked tough and never gave up but being the best in the world at taking ass whuppings ultimately isn't that impressive nor does it inspire confidence that he can get his title back unless he plans to let Owens beat him until he tires himself out and steal the win with a roll up or something.


----------



## The True Believer

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> *Zayn wasn't already injured coming into the match* nor did he get injured by Owens doing anything dirty, he just got demolished by what kayfabe wise looks like a vastly superior talent. Sure he looked tough and never gave up but being the best in the world at taking ass whuppings ultimately isn't that impressive nor does it inspire confidence that he can get his title back unless he plans to let Owens beat him until he tires himself out and steal the win with a roll up or something.


Actually, he was. Ever since he came back from the apron powerbomb back at R-Evolution, he was selling the head, getting woozy and wobbly whenever he took multiple blows to the head. Just watch his match with Neville after he came back and defended his title against him on NXT.


----------



## Empress

Louaja89 said:


> That was so great , I almost teared up , how fucking great it is to see someone that passionnate succeed .
> Even though she basically broke character , it was still great .


Same here. Sasha made me feel her joy. I'm so happy for her and the other NXT talents.


----------



## Slider575

Necramonium said:


> Heartfelt interview with Sasha...
> 
> This shows why NXT wrestlers are so talented, they still got passion for the craft.


It is odd that they consider NXT "developmental" when it consistently has a better product than Raw does especially with the women. I know the goal of the women is to get called up but they don't give a shit about them when they do because Vince doesn't put any amount of priority on the women in the main roster. It is blatantly obvious the girls in NXT have more passion and are just plain better than the majority of the Divas on the main roster.

Also also, can someone tell me why they cut JoJo from TD and kept Cameron? Like wut


----------



## Kratosx23

Stinger Fan said:


> So what if Big E held the title? You know who held the WWE title and main evented Wrestlemania? Yokozuna. And its not like Vince hasn't given the title to fat wrestlers before , at least with Owens he can wrestle well , certainly without gassing in 2 minutes and can actually cut a promo. Hell, Mankind won the belt 3 times or what about guys who have "the look" and failed? Like Warrior , or Diesel . Kevin Owens will be fine on the main roster


People like Big E holding it is a precedent that it doesn't mean anything. When your past winners are losers, nobody cares when you win it. Nobody's gonna care about the Andre battle royal because the only guy who's won so far was Cesaro. Nobody wants Dean Ambrose near the IC title because of the horrid track record it has. The NXT title, outside of Seth Rollins, has a pattern of failure surrounding it. Not to say that winning it necessarily screws you, but it doesn't help you any.

Yokozuna was not "fat", Yokozuna was so ungodly, gargantuanly obese that it wasn't believable for almost anybody to beat him. That's a different situation to just being a guy who eats at McDonalds 3 times a week.


Yeah, Foley won the belt 3 times, but all of those reigns add up to just over a month. He spent basically NO time with the belt, and Foley had to be arguably the greatest mic worker of all time, just to get over enough to scrape himself to that point, and Vince couldn't ignore it because they were in a war for their survival. Steen isn't anywhere close to that.

Besides, WWE already has a superior, established fat guy on their roster, so Steen looking different wouldn't help him even if Vince did want an alternative looking guy, Bray Wyatt already beat him to it.


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Zayn wasn't already injured coming into the match nor did he get injured by Owens doing anything dirty, he just got demolished by what kayfabe wise looks like a vastly superior talent. Sure he looked tough and never gave up but being the best in the world at taking ass whuppings ultimately isn't that impressive nor does it inspire confidence that he can get his title back unless he plans to let Owens beat him until he tires himself out and steal the win with a roll up or something.


He was powerbombed six times in a row. In no way does he look like a "jabroni", instead, Steen looks like a monster, to destroy a tough babyface that badly.


----------



## Oliver-94

Can't wait when HHH takes over the company :HHH2

Great NXT show as always!


----------



## Zarra

It was freaking glorious I just watched it.
Itami vs. Breeze was pretty awesome for opener and got the crowd hyped.And that submission move by Tyler was thing of beauty.
Balor vs. Neville,oh my lord I was losing my mind with all those fake finishers.I'm glad Finn won,looking forward what's gonna happen next with him.
The Divas match was amazing too,although I wanted Charlotte to retain and became the longest Divas champion in NXT but well,at least it was a surprise I didn't see it coming,witch is a good thing.
And the main event,oh man... I spoiled it for me accidentally which sucked a lot.I still enjoyed the match tho. Owens is awesome heel and I really hate him right now for this shit  Great feud I hope that's not the end of it.


----------



## Chr1st0

Zarra said:


> It was freaking glorious I just watched it.
> Itami vs. Breeze was pretty awesome for opener and got the crowd hyped.And that submission move by Tyler was thing of beauty.
> Balor vs. Neville,oh my lord I was losing my mind with all those fake finishers.I'm glad Finn won,looking forward what's gonna happen next with him.
> The Divas match was amazing too,although I wanted Charlotte to retain and became the longest Divas champion in NXT but well,at least it was a surprise I didn't see it coming,witch is a good thing.
> And the main event,oh man... I spoiled it for me accidentally which sucked a lot.I still enjoyed the match tho. Owens is awesome heel and I really hate him right now for this shit  Great feud I hope that's not the end of it.


What about Bull Dempesy and Baron Corbin?


----------



## I Came To Play

Great show :clap

OWENS :mark:


----------



## Zarra

Chr1st0 said:


> What about Bull Dempesy and Baron Corbin?



Can't really get into them. The match was okay,probably better than a lot of matches on Raw for instance but in my opinion it was totally overshadowed by the other matches on the card.


----------



## Disco Spider

Great show as always from NXT , except Corbin and Bull , but that was the piss break anyway.

Owens is money , please dont fuck it up main roster writers/Vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Slider575 said:


> Also also, can someone tell me why they cut JoJo from TD and kept Cameron? Like wut


*Same reason they cut Naomi; she's too nice and uninteresting. They keep bitches like Cameron because they cause drama. Removing Summer was a big mistake. She was one of the most entertaining on the show. I guess they legitimately hated her.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Zayn wasn't already injured coming into the match nor did he get injured by Owens doing anything dirty, he just got demolished by what kayfabe wise looks like a vastly superior talent. Sure he looked tough and never gave up but being the best in the world at taking ass whuppings ultimately isn't that impressive nor does it inspire confidence that he can get his title back unless he plans to let Owens beat him until he tires himself out and steal the win with a roll up or something.


Unfortunately I'm going to sort of 50/50 co-sign this... but for some reasons.

1. The whole Sami fighting so hard to get to the top, only to be steamrolled in his second defence makes him look almost like a fluke champ..._almost_

2. You've got these two muthafuckers earlier in the ppv, Balor and Neville, kicking out of everything which seemed more brutal/spectacular than what Owens was dishing out to Sami. Also they didn't have trainers or whatever interfering in the middle of a match to see if either man was ok. 

I love Sami, I love the story the two told in the ring. The fact that Sami was never going to surrender, and Owens knowing this and was going to basically make him a vegetable to win was excellent. But it just made Sami look weak. 

Maybe the headbump on the ramp is the reasoning and I can buy that though.

Maybe Owens is meant to be a vastly superior competitor than everyone on the roster like Brock is I don't know...

So as I said I'm 50/50


----------



## TripleG

Alrighty, I avoided spoilers all day with surprising success and I just got done watching the show!!!

MY THOUGHTS!!!

Once again, NXT hit it out of the park. What more can I say about a brand that consistently delivers over and over again with their live specials. This one was just great like all the other ones have been. 

Now lets get into the specifics: 

- The opening video package was another incredible piece of production that heightened my anticipation of the show. 

- Breeze Vs. Itami was a really good opener. Both guys showed off their strengths, Breeze expanded beyond his usual stuff, Itami played the underdog well, and it was just a good match all around. If it were up to me, Breeze would have gone over, but I'm fine with Itami. I swear to God if he ever hits the GTS, the crowd is going to fucking explode! I was happy when this match was signed to the show, and for this reason. The show needed a good opener and this show got it with these two! 

- Dempsey Vs. Corbin was about as good as it could possibly be. It was a basic brawl around the ring with some cool spots here and there. Corbin still looks green and maybe they should have had him spend a few months in the performance center before putting him on TV. Oh well. It could have been an offensively bad match, and it wasn't, so I'll take it. 

- The tag title match was a little rough. The Lucha Dragons seemed really off at points. Is Mistico back to playing Sin Cara? Heck in the normally graceful Kalisto looked a little botchy. Blake & Murphy looked like the vets trying to carry two rookies when you'd think it'd be the other way around. This was my pick for worst match on the show. 

- Loved the hype for Solomon Crowe's debut! That was cool. The hacker gimmick could be very good and very creepy if done right and I have more faith in NXT presenting that gimmick over the main WWE creative. I mean NXT made the Vaudevillains awesome, so there you go. 

- Neville Vs. Balor...HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME!!! The counters, the action, the building pace, Balor being awesome. It was all great! It was an outstanding match up and both guys tore the house down. This felt like a match where the winner should get a title shot, and much to my joy, Finn Balor got the win. Hooray! 

- The Divas tore it down once again with a very good four way match. All four girls got their big moments and got to shine like crazy. It was an action packed display from the women and they once again showed how great they can be. I normally don't like it when title changes happen in matches that go beyond one on one because it can lead to an anticlimactic title change. Thankfully, Sasha won the belt by beating the champion so it felt appropriate. I would have liked it more if she had won via tapout, but I'll take it. She's just so mean and nasty, I can't wait to have her as champion. She'll be great! 

- Main Event Time! And oh boy was it a great one! I was getting flashbacks to those old Sting Vs. Vader matches from WCW that I loved so much as a kid. Owens was just a complete brute and Sami was the plucky and determined underdog that tried to fight through the barrage of punishment. It was a great high impact match. And as for the finish? I loved it. My heart skipped a couple of beats as all of that was going down as Sami just kept struggling to keep his balance and Owens just went psycho and powerbombed him over and over and OVER again. It was sick, and it was a great way for Owens to win the title. There is plenty of room for a rematch and I can't wait until it happens! Tonight though was a downer ending (but in a good Empire Strikes Back kind of way). 

Another fantastic showing from NXT. You got a great string of three matches to close out, a good opening match, great booking, big moments, and just two hours well spent once again.


----------



## legendkiller316

They should now keep Zayn off the next couple of tapings to sell his injuries, while Owens feuds with Balor. In fact they could keep Zayn off TV until the next live special, because the Owens vs Balor feud for the title will be good enough to main event and we could be reminded by the announcers that Owens is the man who put Sami Zayn on the shelf. Then of course when Zayn does return he'll get a huge pop and of course his rematch.

What happens with Adrian Neville now? He isn't getting the title again after his lengthy run, what's left for him to do in NXT? Surely he is getting called up to Raw soon? The NXT roster is now deep enough to survive without him.


----------



## Chr1st0

Zarra said:


> Can't really get into them. The match was okay,probably better than a lot of matches on Raw for instance but in my opinion it was totally overshadowed by the other matches on the card.


I'll be honest I didn't even watch it. I haven't really watched anything since around about when Bull started squashing last summer until the new year so I don't know much about Corbin but everything about Bull is just boring to me so I completely skipped it.

The last 3 matches were what I was really interested in and they definitely all delivered for me plus the opener was an entertaining opener

Also lucha dragons seem shit too


----------



## Slider575

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Same reason they cut Naomi; she's too nice and uninteresting. They keep bitches like Cameron because they cause drama. Removing Summer was a big mistake. She was one of the most entertaining on the show. I guess they legitimately hated her.*


WWE seems to have a hard time telling the difference between heel heat and people just not wanting them around because they have no talent. Like I can't stand Cameron, but not because of anything she is doing. Just because she has no passion or talent and has no business being in the WWE in any capacity, she brings nothing to the table. Every single Diva in NXT is superior in most ways


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I come bearing more GIFs :drose*


----------



## LaMelo

Finn - Dat entrance! It makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up.

Whose fault was that botch in the Corbin / Bull match? It was a weird camera angle and hard to tell live.

Blake & Murphy feel kind of generic but I do like their theme song so that is a plus.

Breeze stole the show even in defeat but Itami can probably make anyone look good.

I wish they would have debuted Crowe on the live show but I guess it gives me something to look forward to next week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Zayniac said:


> Breeze stole the show even in defeat but Itami can probably make anyone look good.


*
Nah, Breeze was one of the best before Itami even signed. They've been critically misusing him and it annoys me.*


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see where Breeze goes next in these new tapings.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Something really minor.. but... it was taking me out of the match... 

I don't like the way Sami was getting his shoulder up. It seemed weird. Like someone who was as hell bent on becoming NXT Champion as Owens was, didn't force his weight and will on Zayn in his covers and Zayn was kind of just rolling up out of the pin... easily...

I don't know, in those crucial pinning moments you want to have that feeling of Zayn is kicking out desperately, but it just seemed he was just easily gliding out of the covers. It just seemed off, and was really hurting the match for me. Maybe I'm just too accustomed to a certain type of kickouts these days... 

Totally fine if you disagree, and saw it as something else...


----------



## Superhippy

Just got around to watching the show and wanted to throw out a few thoughts.

1. HHH is right when he said that the lightbulb hasn't gone off when it comes to Itami yet. It could be a language barrier thing, or he may just be having some trouble adapting to the WWE's style, but something feels off. A good example is his version of the running knee finisher compared to Daniel Bryan's. Same exact move, except Bryan knows how to work the crowd into a frenzy, and Itami just uses it. 

2. Finn Balor is going to main event Wrestlemania one day. The casuals will eat this guy up because of his awesome entrance, music, and body paint. The hardcores will love him because he will be one of, if not the best wrestler in the company. I really don't see a downside to him. He's only done a few, but even his promo skills seem far beyong 90% of the roster.

3. I liked this new version of Baron Corbin much better. The whole "bunch of squash matches" to look strong thing is so fucking stale. It's the reason why the Ascension have flopped on Raw. 90% of their matches on NXT were squashes and it made them look better then they were. He still has a long way to go though.

4. The Sasha Banks win was much deserved, and done at the absolute last moment where she wouldn't have lost credibility. Great choice for her to pin Charlotte even in a fatal 4 way. "Protecting" the star is so overrated (looking at you Cena).

5. The main event was booked to perfection. KO's (Kevin Owens) first win was by KO. Very unique finish, BUT I hope they don't use it too much. Having KO finishes too much starts to mess with the fabric of wrestling, and that's not a good idea. 

6. I saw some others saying that Zayn losing that way made him look weak and that's a load of shit. It was half a dozen powerbombs. If The Undertaker, Batista, or Nash gave someone half a dozen powerbombs and their opponent wasn't on the brink of death, it would look ridiculous. Zayn went and put his real life friend over in a way that will now launch his career to new heights. There's no shame there.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Itami/Breeze was ok not really feeling itami atm, something missing with him. Breeze i really enjoying right now he is a massive talent i rather Hideo jobbing then him.

Corbin/Dempsey was garbage imo, slow, uneventful and again Corbin wins. Bull is buried. 

Lucha/Murphy and Blake boring botch feast, i use to like Lucha Dragons but tonight they were lame, for Murphy and Blake are incrediably bland and the match was a mess.
.
Neville/Finn was fantastic both guys looked great and the match kept me on the edge. I hope both get called up soon. Finn a star and big player in the making.

Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley/Becky another quality match from these girls. i enjoyed how they teased Bayley winning throughout but im delighted Sasha won she is easily the best all round diva in WWE today.

Zayn/Owens excellent main event i enjoyed how they booked Owens as such a monster and the way Sami sold it. although im a bit disappointed Zayn region was incredibly short for the build it was given. hopefully it means Zayn going to the main roster but i wouldn't hold my breath.


overall i enjoyed the show id give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Starbuck

Seems Owens/Zayn is a bit of a marmite match. Personally I thought it was enthralling. I only just got through watching the event and while the first half wasn't great, the second half was brilliant. I still actually liked Itami/Breeze and the selfie stick has me :lol'ing every time I think about it. Nothing much to say about the tag match or Bull/Corbin. Corbin definitely has something about him but he's very green and still needs a lot of work. Bull is just awful though. Awful presence, goofy look, terrible gimmick and yeah, he just sucks and I can't take him seriously. 

:banderas at the crowd chanting SHIT after the BULL in his entrance music :lmao. 

Balor/Neville was great. I enjoyed the story of the match but I wasn't blown away. I reckon Balor/Itami was better tbh. Looking forward to Balor/Owens when it happens of course. That's going to be pretty sweet. LOVED the 4 way, thought the pace was brilliant and I really love the fact that in NXT the women are allowed to perform instead of treated like eye candy. I like Charlotte but I'm glad Sasha won. The BOSS era is upon us. Back to the main event, I enjoyed it a lot. They drew me into the story big time and watching Sami get decimated like that hurt . I thought the ending with the medics and the ref was done pretty well and the confusion that followed only made the ref handing Owens the title that much more significant. 

So yeah, brilliant show. Not as good as R Evolution but still great and if the spoilers for the coming month are anything to go by, things are only set to get better. It's night and day the way I feel about NXT and the main shows. If HHH, Rollins, Bryan, Lesnar and sometimes Cena weren't there I don't think I'd bother. NXT gives me what I want and I have fun watching it. Why bother with Raw when it's either boring or frustrating?

*Balor/Neville - ***1/2
Women's 4 Way - ***3/4
Owens/Zayn - ***3/4*


----------



## TripleG

Sami didn't look weak at all. He hit his head on a move he hit which exacerbated the injury he suffered from Owens back at R-Evolution. Owens took advantage of the weakness and just powerbombed the hell out of an injured man. 

To me, Sami looked heroic in defeat as he kept trying to get up and finish the match. If this were Cena, he'd have gotten up, and fought it off like nothing happened and probably even won the match, but that is the stuff that drives us nuts, isn't it? For Sami, right now I am thinking "How long will he be gone? When will he come back? When will he face Owens again? How is he going to bounce back from this?" and on and on and on. That creates excitement for when Zayn does return and confronts Owens again. 

I'll make the Empire Strikes Back comparison again. Luke got his hand cut off and the crap beat out of him, not to mention having his heart broken by the revelation dropped down on him by Vader. Now does that make Luke look weak and ruin the character or does it lay the ground work for a bigger climax down the road? I am more inclined to go with the later, but what do I know. 

Heck, I'll make other wrestling comparisons: 

- Foley took a billion chair shots while handcuffed by The Rock in their famous I Quit Match from Royal Rumble 1999. Foley spent the closing minutes of that match with his hands tied and just getting the holy hell beat out of him, but he kept getting up until hejust couldn't any more. Does that make Foley look weak, or did it make me feel sorry for him and appreciate his brave effort? Again, I'll go with the later. 

- Austin got obliterated by Undertaker and Kane at Breakdown 1998 to lose the title. Did that make Austin look weak? Hell no. He got destroyed by TWO monsters! Of course he got destroyed. I would have called BS if he didn't! And then the story shifted towards the Mania build and how Austin was going to get back in the hunt now that Vince had finally gotten the belt off of him. 

- To use another Austin example, did the ending to Wrestlemania 13's classic Submission match make him look weak? Oh wait, it the most defining moment of his career and one of the most famous moments in wrestling history. Nevermind. 

- How about a WCW example. Sting, who was viewed as a superhero, got defeated by Vader at the Great American Bash 1992 after he overshot the Stinger Splash and hit the ringpost. This was after spending most of the match getting stiffed to hell by Vader. Vader was able to put Sting away with a powerbomb right after. Did that make Sting look weak? No, I felt like it made Vader look like a monster, and as a kid, it was refreshing to not have the hero win! I was so used to seeing Hogan win over the big monster all the time that to see that ending go down just took me by surprise. So much so that I can truthfully say that Sting Vs. Vader was the first series of matches I ever got hooked on. I got attached to build ups and the matches, but normally it would be "Good guy wins, ok moving onto the next one" but Sting/Vader I had to see every single match because A) the matches were cool and B) It wasn't a guarantee Sting would win so it was exciting. 

I know we live in an age where we are used to Cena coming back and winning all the time, but gotta stop expecting every babyface we like to have these ungodly superhuman efforts and call it "making them look weak" whenever they take a massive beatdown. Sometimes, it really helps the story and I think the ending to Zayn/Owens could have a great upside down the road, and as is, it made me feel sorry for Zayn and got Owens over as a killer, so both characters came out stronger for it. 

Phew, rant done.


----------



## bme

Itami/Breeze was good, not debuting the GTS against Breeze was a missed opportunity.
Corbin/Dempsey was ok for a regular match, should've used some weapons.
Dragons/Murphy,Blake, had a few botches and the Dragons seemed slow.
Balor/Neville was very good. Thought the results got spoiled for me on a japanese website.
Divas match was ok, it's definitely had it's moments and congrats to Banks.
Zayn/Owen was just good, it was slow and when it finally started to pick up it was over.
Didn't like the way Owens won the belts, I don't think a belt should change hands like that.

This IMO was the weakest of their live shows.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Just passing through to heap some more praise on this awesome show. 

I only had the chance to watch today so I’m 15 minutes fresh from the epic Owens/Zayn match. I place huge value on in ring storytelling so their work was just my sort of thing, really into MOTY category for me. I love that Owens’ arrival in NXT is being kept strong, and playing him against Zayn feels right considering their history. 

The entire show was good. I’m not the biggest fan of Corbin or Dempsey so they sort of happened in the background for me but everything else at minimum held my attention. 

The girls were terrific – Sasha impressed me more than she has in the past. Balor/Neville was excellent and, were it not for the main event, would have been my highlight. 

I somewhat forgot about Itami/Breeze by the end of the show and that’s unfortunate on reflection because they had some great kicks going. Oh, and with me being a tag team wrestling fan I wanted to love Murphy and Black/Lucha Dragons, and I did enjoy it, but there were a few too many rough 

Overall, two hours of wrestling that I’m glad I spent my afternoon off watching.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

So Last Night I kind of knew today was going to be a shitty day at work so decided to save this as a way of getting me through and wow was that a great decision

Itami/Breeze was an ok start, Breeze is good and Itami looked ok, once it all clicks for him he is going to be really good, can't wait for him to hit the GTS as well.

Corbin/Dempsey was solid, didn't really need the no DQ rules but it was what I'd expect from these 2. Corbin gets better every time I see him, I just hope they don't rush him

Tag match was a bit of a low point for me, I really don't like the Dragons and Murphy/Blake haven't done anything to really get me involved yet

Up until now I'm thinking solid show but nothing spectacular, then it stepped up a gear

Balor is going to main event Mania, if he doesn't then it will possibly be the biggest waste in WWE history. He is that good and I think the casual crowd is going to love him. I've always liked Neville and he was great here, he's ready for the main roster though, nothing left for him in NXT and he's more than ready

I really liked the womens four way, some really nice spots and all of them looked really good. Glad Banks got her moment

The main event was fantastic, I had a moment near the beginning where it just felt surreal to see Steen/Generico in a WWE ring but in a great way. Loved the story of the match Owens looked great and Zayn did a great job, the whole second half of the match I was just waiting for a roll up and was really surprised by the finish which I liked. Something different which was really over with the crowd. 

Can't wait to see what they do with Zayn/Owens/Balor moving forward

Overall then I really enjoyed the show, second half much stronger than the first which I'd expect but more than happy to watch the first half as it was still solid enough, liked the commentary and just the whole feel of the show. NXT continues its roll for me and looking forward to next week


----------



## Geeee

I think it's pretty bad that the developmental Women's Championship is far more coveted and prestigious than its main roster counterpart. Sasha Banks is a better talent than most of the male roster.


----------



## RPC

Geeee said:


> I think it's pretty bad that the developmental Women's Championship is far more coveted and prestigious than its main roster counterpart. Sasha Banks is a better talent than most of the male roster.


That woman's belt is damn near as prestigious as the NXT title. Like I can see a woman's match main eventing an NXT Event no problem


----------



## Waffelz

Why did Charlotte hug Sasha at the end? Sasha should have pushed her to the ground or something.

Still. Sasha Banks >


----------



## Gretchen

I really hate it when smarks (not using that term in a derogatory manner) cheer the heel, just because they like him, in situations where it really isn't appropriate. I expected that the main event would feature a mixed crowd and unsurprisingly, I was right. Seemed off and inappropriate, especially towards the end. That said, good show.


----------



## crazyrvd123

samizayn said:


> Nah, a physician actually calling the thing off is pure MMA these days, traditional wrestling booking would have it be a count out. Regardless I cannot wait for the rest of this to play out. It was a good call IMO.


But he was in the ring...


----------



## dan the marino

Opener was a decent little match. The tag teams bout was a little awkward but really got going towards the end. Hope this means the Lucha Dragons finally move up to the main roster; they'd kill it in the tag division up there right now and it could really use a new face team. Corbin/Bull was what it was. Balor/Neville was incredible, match of the night in my opinion. The divas were fantastic too and I'm happy as hell that Sasha won. It blows my mind to see how NXT proves the women can be just as entertaining as the guys both as characters and in the ring, and then you go turn on RAW to see whatever it is you want to call what the divas do. Main event was really good too and made Owens look like a real brutal sadistic bastard. I really liked the ending too, it fit both their characters and was something different.

Another really great NXT show as expected. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Superkick said:


> I really hate it when smarks (not using that term in a derogatory manner) cheer the heel, just because they like him, in situations where it really isn't appropriate. I expected that the main event would feature a mixed crowd and unsurprisingly, I was right. Seemed off and inappropriate, especially towards the end. That said, good show.


I think thats why Owens did the ring thing at the beginning in order to get some heel heat and it worked, he got booed, but when the match started it was divided again. On the plus side he managed to make some people in the crowd cry from demolishing Zayn.


----------



## Gretchen

PoisonMouse said:


> I think thats why Owens did the ring thing at the beginning in order to get some heel heat and it worked, he got booed, but when the match started it was divided again. On the plus side he managed to make some people in the crowd cry from demolishing Zayn.


Meanwhile you've got a section of the crowd popping for everything Owens does. The end is supposed to build sympathy for Zayn yet the same predictable fans just cheer Owens through it. 

This shit happens in ROH quite a bit too. The fans cheer Adam Cole no matter what, even if he's facing a great wrestler playing the face that's hard not to cheer in the context of the match. But they just cheer for Adam Cole because he's Adam Cole. It doesn't make any sense and sort of annoys me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Superkick said:


> This shit happens in ROH quite a bit too. The fans cheer Adam Cole no matter what, even if he's facing a great wrestler playing the face that's hard not to cheer in the context of the match. But they just cheer for Adam Cole because he's Adam Cole. It doesn't make any sense and sort of annoys me.


Funny cause the ROH fans did that with Homicide back in the day as well.

Blow a fireball in Samoa Joe's face? They love it.

Try to suffocate Colt Cabana with a plastic bag? They fuckin love it.

Cole does work hard to get people to hate him in ROH. You should see him in PWG, it's a bit harder for him because he has the very popular "Suck my dick" catchphrase. Yes, the crowd chants "Suck his dick" with a certain passion.

Anyways, back to Owens. I desperately want to see him make small children cry. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> Funny cause the ROH fans did that with Homicide back in the day as well.
> 
> Blow a fireball in Samoa Joe's face? They love it.
> 
> Try to suffocate Colt Cabana with a plastic bag? They fuckin love it.
> 
> Cole does work hard to get people to hate him in ROH. You should see him in PWG, it's a bit harder for him because he has the very popular "Suck my dick" catchphrase. Yes, the crowd chants "Suck his dick" with a certain passion.
> 
> Anyways, back to Owens. I desperately want to see him make small children cry. I'm obsessed with it.


ROH fans back in the days cheered for heels like Nigel, Homicide, Punk etc, but they also booed the fuck out of them. I think I have never heard Cole get heat on ROH lol


----------



## Reaper

Superkick said:


> I really hate it when smarks (not using that term in a derogatory manner) cheer the heel, just because they like him, in situations where it really isn't appropriate. I expected that the main event would feature a mixed crowd and unsurprisingly, I was right. Seemed off and inappropriate, especially towards the end. That said, good show.


I agree but smarks gonna smark. They were cherring the booking more than they cheered Owens because it was unique. Sami's devastation was booked extremely well especially with both how strong Owens looked as well as not completely because Sami may have been injured. Excellent stuff, I probably would've cheered too ... but not Owens. Just how he won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> I think it's pretty bad that the developmental Women's Championship is far more coveted and prestigious than its main roster counterpart. *Sasha Banks is a better talent than most of the male roster.*











*This post is so nice I wish I could like it twice*


----------



## Gretchen

DGenerationMC said:


> Cole does work hard to get people to hate him in ROH. You should see him in PWG, it's a bit harder for him because he has the very popular "Suck my dick" catchphrase. Yes, the crowd chants "Suck his dick" with a certain passion.


Not a regular PWG viewer by any means (only watched BOLA from this year but might try to watch more soon) but I noticed he did get some solid heat there. Crowd was mixed for Bucks/Cole matches but I'd say they cheered the faces and booed the heels more than ROH fans do. At least when it comes to Adam Cole. 

Which is funny because in ROH he gets cheered after superkicking Jay Briscoe's dad and at BOLA he got some decent heat for run of the mill heel antics in the ring. 



Riptear said:


> I agree but smarks gonna smark. They were cherring the booking more than they cheered Owens because it was unique. Sami's devastation was booked extremely well especially with both how strong Owens looked as well as not completely because Sami may have been injured. Excellent stuff, I probably would've cheered too ... but not Owens. Just how he won.


I like the way it was booked but I'm p. sure it was just the section of fans chanting Fight Owens Fight throughout the match rejoicing over his victory. Some fans were crying which is an example of great heel work on Owens' part. That said, the cheering seemed out of place. Seemed like something which should cause shock among the fans as well as lots of booing and sympathy for their fighting champ (who just lost the title in his first PPV defense after chasing it for so long). Instead you've got fans cheering while Sami gets dismantled.

It's not a big deal but it's just something that sort of annoys me.


----------



## DOPA

Necramonium said:


> Heartfelt interview with Sasha...
> 
> This shows why NXT wrestlers are so talented, they still got passion for the craft.


I legit bawled out to this. So great to see stuff like this. Makes me love Sasha even more.

NXT Rival was pretty damn great. Will do a full review later.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Superkick said:


> Not a regular PWG viewer by any means (only watched BOLA from this year but might try to watch more soon) but I noticed he did get some solid heat there. Crowd was mixed for Bucks/Cole matches but I'd say they cheered the faces and booed the heels more than ROH fans do. At least when it comes to Adam Cole.


Cole is a great talker but god he is just so tiny. He has no chance when he looks like a midget against guys who are in themselves small. I was watching ROH ippv's the other night and saw him walking to the ring in suit and tie looking like he was 3 feet tall.


----------



## LaMelo

@Pyro and bullshit can you make or find a pic of Becky doing the pushups getting ready for the women's match?


----------



## Punkhead

I've said it before and I'll say it again: it is ridiculous how much better NXT is than WWE's main shows.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

NastyYaffa said:


> ROH fans back in the days cheered for heels like Nigel, Homicide, Punk etc, but they also booed the fuck out of them. I think I have never heard Cole get heat on ROH lol


We booed the fuck out of Cole at last years Global Wars in Toronto. He was wrestling a Canadian (Steen) though.


----------



## Phenomenons

Lariatoh! said:


> Maybe the headbump on the ramp is the reasoning and I can buy that though.


To be honest, I was legitimately worried that Sami had a major concussion when that ramp spot happened. He sold it incredibly well.

The wooziness, falling down when he went for the HELLUVA Kick, etc. He looked like a football player that was fine one moment, took a head shot, and then could barely hold his balance.

I didn't get the feeling that Owens mauled Sami at all ... definitely not the feeling I got from the Lesnar/Cena suplex-fest. I thought Owens beat up on Sami, Sami fought back, took control of the match, and then got a concussion (real or kayfabe, that was obviously the story Sami was telling) when his head hit the ramp. Even then Sami was still in control, but the injury made it impossible for him to finish the kicks and take full command. And then Owens mauled a guy that was clearly out on his feet -- and unconscious from an impact caused by his own offense.


----------



## RKing85

Selfish me wants nobody in the last 3 matches to ever get called up to the main roster.

All 8 I could watch in NXT forever.


----------



## LaMelo

Same here, getting called up for them would be like a demotion by how Vince would use them.


----------



## Lord Humongous

Do you think in some weird way that WWE is trying to create its own competition with NXT VS Main Roster?
There is no excuse for Raw and how mediocre it is.


----------

